# The New SUB 600T



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I guess everyone has seen this by now


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Not at all - so something resembling Aubrey era Doxa was the right guess after all. 
Very exciting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm really pleased they did this. Honouring their history moving into the future. Nice move. Sadly they didn't use a Doxa crown.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m looking forward to the regular production models - I assume that this is the Time+Tide limited hogwash? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea. Really should have been a global general release. Why go with Time and Tide as an opener (or at all). Wonder when the Scunthorpe Farmers Weekly edition will come out 



MadsNilsson said:


> I'm looking forward to the regular production models - I assume that this is the Time+Tide limited hogwash?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I was thinking the case brushing looked a bit off but thought it was just the lighting. Could it be Titanium?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The dark color of the metal resembles the M31...possibly titanium
I wonder what the bezel insert is made of? Ceramic?


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I was thinking the case brushing looked a bit off but thought it was just the lighting. Could it be Titanium?


I thought the same - either just a brushed finish or maybe titanium. Titanium would sort of make sense with the chunky case of these old Aubry models. Not sure how I feel about the colored bezel&#8230;


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, Oh.....Titanium case, Ceramic Bezel, T&T Limited edition.....$4,999...........

EDIT.... $4,999 is just my guess.......please make it affordable


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

"This is not the 600 you're looking for..."









Accept no substitute ...

Let T&T have what ever LE they want ... Make THIS one (below) the non-LE, production model: "If you build it they will come." Heck, I'd even buy this WITH the GD Jenny Caribbean fish on the crown ... even with day-glow orange paint in it.

NOTE: IMAGES from Docs site (hope you don't mind ... best pic of this watch I have seen


DOXA ORANGE DIAL SUB 600T REVIEW


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

Has to be titanium. Cmon cmon cmon


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> "This is not the 600 you're looking for..."
> View attachment 16087469
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree - I'd really like them to put the Aubrey era subs into regular production along side the cushion cased subs. It doesn't make sense to just make a limited edition so I'm sure it'll be regularly produced shortly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd guess they will make steel versions available in all colours as normal production with BOR bracelet. 

The fact this is on a rubber strap could confirm it is Titanium


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Would prefer a plain steel bezel and orange dial. Luckily if they went through the process of re-releasing the model I’m sure they’ll make them in multiple options after the limited model has released. Overall though a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm totally on board for an Aubrey era case. Definitely not on board with a time and tide limited edition though...could not care less about some random website. But once the regular production Aubrey's come...oh yeah, I want a piece of that. My biggest fear and worry right now is going to be the price. If they can keep it in the 300T price range, seriously, sign me up and I'll even buy multiple versions. But the way Doxa has priced some stuff, it gives me pause and hope they don't price themselves out of potential customers.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> I disagree - I'd really like them to put the Aubrey era subs into regular production along side the cushion cased subs. It doesn't make sense to just make a limited edition so I'm sure it'll be regularly produced shortly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I've said this a few times on the forum ... just make them as they were, steel case and all, and they will sell if the price is reasonable - I'm thinking somewhere between the 200 and 300T (for regular production models if they follow) as thats quite a big gap. I think that bezel is just painted by the way.
How annoying are these teaser pics that companies use nowadays - just release the damn thing for God's sake....good call from the Flying Doxa though!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is good that Doxa is kinda, sorta getting back on track. Of course it will all depend on price.

The jelly bean carbon was an innovative design but, ***** wept, the eye watering price for a plastic watch was insanity. If they had sold the carbon for $1299 I think they would sold by the boatload. My wife wanted 3 of them and at that price I would have bought them. Cough, cough, $999 Synchrony Military.

Well not long until we know what the price is.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

I’m very curious on the price as well.

If the Aubry is here to stay, I imagine they’ll price it either between the 200 and 300(t), or upwards of the 300(t) to give themselves three tiers of models along the price gradient. Sort of ignoring the carbon here because it’s a special version of an existing model. If it is titanium —which the picture does look a lot like titanium— then I could see them marketing it as a “professional” grade diver to compete against the Pelagos and price it in the ~3000 USD range. Hopefully not though.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

It looks like DOXA rebranded a existing watch. Or in watch lingo, its a homage.


----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I'm very curious on the price as well.
> 
> If the Aubry is here to stay, I imagine they'll price it either between the 200 and 300(t), or upwards of the 300(t) to give themselves three tiers of models along the price gradient. Sort of ignoring the carbon here because it's a special version of an existing model. If it is titanium -which the picture does look a lot like titanium- then I could see them marketing it as a "professional" grade diver to compete against the Pelagos and price it in the ~3000 USD range. Hopefully not though.


If it's below the 200 and 300 I'm in 100%. I feel like they're more likely to add another upmarket piece though unfortunately. Pretty clear that the market right now is willing to pay and they'll probably take advantage while watches are so hot


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I had the original Aubry 600T. Mint condition. hardly ever wore it. Sold it a couple of months ago.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I had the original Aubry 600T. Mint condition. hardly ever wore it. Sold it a couple of months ago.
> 
> View attachment 16087775
> 
> ...


What was the reason for not wearing it?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I had the original Aubry 600T. Mint condition. hardly ever wore it. Sold it a couple of months ago.
> 
> View attachment 16087775
> 
> ...


Amazing!!!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

It would be great if Doxa omitted the date. One of their better looking watches


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Too many watches. Because it was in such good condition and impossible to source any parts if I whacked it against something. Not the biggest fan of 4 o'clock crowns. Not the biggest fan of silver dials. When I'd open my watch box too many other watches said "wear me Pete". Someone wanted it more than me.

It did wear very well, though



MaBr said:


> What was the reason for not wearing it?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I had the original Aubry 600T. Mint condition. hardly ever wore it. Sold it a couple of months ago.
> 
> View attachment 16087775
> 
> ...


I hope that the new case is faithful to this one as it really has a lovely shape and size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Too many watches. Because it was in such good condition and impossible to source any parts if I whacked it against something. Not the biggest fan of 4 o'clock crowns. Not the biggest fan of silver dials. When I'd open my watch box too many other watches said "wear me Pete". Someone wanted it more than me.
> 
> It did wear very well, though


Thanks Doc! I really hope they'll be reasonably priced and that they release the Divingstar version with the no-deco bezel. That one looks amazing! 😊


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It was a very nice size and weight. Relatively thin caseback. Very comfortable to wear. Vintage BOR made it flop about a bit more than other watches. I tend to wear my watches loose. New one on a modern BOR wont have that problem as it is more rigid. I actually liked wearing it because it was such a different look to my other watches, but like many I've sold, it didn't command enough wrist time.



MaBr said:


> Thanks Doc! I really hope they'll be reasonably priced and that they release the Divingstar version with the no-deco bezel. That one looks amazing! 😊


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course the other unknown at the minute is how limited is limited. Marei Era limited editions ran from 99 to 5000. If this new 600T is a100 LE priced at say $4999 I still don't think they will fly off the shelf but if they do it is almost half a million bucks in sales. If it is 300 LE at $1999 then they may all sell out faster and it is almost $600,000 in sales.

The price and LE numbers are key

EDIT Assuming I'm correct and it is Titanium, that also is a factor. Not everyone likes Titanium watches. That could influence the buying decision of potential customers. Then there is the Time and Tide association. Doxa fans like logos on the dial but there is a big difference between a USD or Project Aware logo and that of a blog / review site. Not really sure what Time and Tide is to be honest. I do like their logo though.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I still have this bad boy and anyone who has the 50th Doxa book will know just what a limited edition this watch is


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Checking in with my Aubry Doxa branded for Princeton Tectonics -










Looking forward to this new addition from Doxa. If it is, in fact, titanium, i think that's exciting. I hope this brings some more attention to Aubry models - as was written in the Hodinkee article - it is certainly a neglected era of Doxa history.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one. Rarer 3 o'clock crown too. Yea unfortunately the Aubry era was the beginning of the end for the vintage Doxa SUB. I have their catalog pages in the 40th book and they had an amazing collection. Not sure many were sold though.



MonFreets87 said:


> Checking in with my Aubry Doxa branded for Princeton Tectonics -
> 
> View attachment 16088011
> 
> ...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great. I really like that particular color color combination.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Curious about the price and watch details. 
What I find the most interesting (besides the use of the Aubry case) is the bezel color that seems to match very well with the dial. 
In addition of the 200 lineup, this will permit Doxa to continue its diversification while being true to its history. Which is a good point for the brand.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven’t seen the OP picture anywhere else - where did it come from originally? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Too many watches. Because it was in such good condition and impossible to source any parts if I whacked it against something. Not the biggest fan of 4 o'clock crowns. Not the biggest fan of silver dials. When I'd open my watch box too many other watches said "wear me Pete". Someone wanted it more than me.
> 
> It did wear very well, though


How did it compare to the 250?

Seems to have been quite a choice of automatic versions in this case over the years, including these....





































wonder which, if any, see regular production...I'm liking that Sub1000 Elite and the black and orange with the NoDeco bezel from the top row on the last (blurry) pic. Some nice combinations though.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> I disagree - I'd really like them to put the Aubrey era subs into regular production along side the cushion cased subs. It doesn't make sense to just make a limited edition so I'm sure it'll be regularly produced shortly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issue there ... if this T&T "600T" floats yours and other people's boat, LE or regular production, great. Doesn't float mine. So there's nothing to agree or disagree with really, as far that watch.

All I'm saying is that I'd like to see a non-LE reissue of the 600T, the one pictured on Doc's site. IMHO, I think that is the about the most "perfect" Doxa. You may not agree on that, but so what, that's what we really are doing around here ... talking about what we like.

Icing in top if they lost the Jenny Caribbean fish on the crown in the making !


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Mmmmhhh, looking again at the picture of this Sub 600, I wonder how the markers will be: classic Doxa ones or 'heart shaped' like the did on certain models (including some Subs by the way) during the Aubry period


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very intrigued. 

Mostly for what is hopefully a reasonably priced non LE evolution.

I agree the pic looks like Ti. 
Depending if the pic source is from Doxa or T and T it could be steel too. I say that as I find Time and Tide often use some interesting or extreme filters and editing with their pics that make watches look a little different than reality. Notably I find some of their pics skew towards darker tones.

Either way, it's just fun to see something different.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What are the size specs on an original 600T?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with you and wonder if the markers are more heart shaped. Hard to tell from the image but the markers at 3 and 6 do look like they are not the classic rectangular SUB markers.

Less than 24 hours and we will know.



JIFB said:


> Mmmmhhh, looking again at the picture of this Sub 600, I wonder how the markers will be: classic Doxa ones or 'heart shaped' like the did on certain models (including some Subs by the way) during the Aubry period


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

EDIT,

hadn't zerod the Micro properly. Here are the exact readings I'm getting now

Lug to Lug = 47.3mm
Width = 39.3mm
Height = 13.7mm
Lugs = 20mm



boatswain said:


> What are the size specs on an original 600T?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> EDIT,
> 
> hadn't zerod the Micro properly. Here are the exact readings I'm getting now
> 
> ...


Thanks Doctor!

Ooh. That's very wearable. . Even for my humble 6.75" wrist.

Hopefully the new version hasn't been upsized.

Still bearing in mind a hopefully non limited production run. I would enjoy a version of the 600T with a ceramic bezel in its classic elapsed time dive bezel version.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh it is indeed very wearable. Your wrists are the same size as mine. If is is the same dimensions and same caseback profile, it will wear like a dream



boatswain said:


> Thanks Doctor!
> 
> Ooh. That's very wearable. . Even for my humble 6.75" wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m interested


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Titanium case. 200 pcs. EUR 1.890€ .









SUB 600T Pacific


It’s the 80s and DOXA presents the SUB 600T. The crown, offset to 4 o'clock and the angular lines give it a distinct character from the rounded case shapes of the collections that preceded it. Naturally, it too comes with DOXA’s patented unidirectional rotating bezel for calculating no-stop dive...




doxawatches.com





Link doesn't seem to work properly, could it be sold out already...?


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

it is OOS


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

$2000 USD and they can't even tell you what movement their using. Dial design appears to be a Christopher Ward homage. At least they've omitted the date.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

BobMartian said:


> $2000 USD and they can't even tell you what movement their using. Dial design appears to be a Christopher Ward homage. At least they've omitted the date.


It's a Sellita SW 200-1.


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

BobMartian said:


> $2000 USD and they can't even tell you what movement their using. Dial design appears to be a Christopher Ward homage. At least they've omitted the date.


Based on the number of rubies, it uses SW200.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

BobMartian said:


> $2000 USD and they can't even tell you what movement their using. Dial design appears to be a Christopher Ward homage. At least they've omitted the date.


It's stated quite clearly what movement it uses and if this is C.Ward then every Doxa must be.

I'm positively surprised by the price

Edit: it's only clearly stated in the article not on the product page. Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I really like it. I just don’t like titanium in watches. 
Someone bought one already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Yep, I also really like it. Titanium, ceramic bezel, nice rubber bracelet, gorgeous dial colour (although not beeng 'too much') and faire price. It is a very interesting new piece from Doxa


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

The new deployant clasp looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone know how thick the straps buckle is? Looks thicker than the watches case.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> The new deployant clasp looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Snulle said:


> View attachment 16090625


The new crown solution looks really finicky, almost no grip area at all. I wonder how it will feel to use.


----------



## Lard (Aug 30, 2021)

Not interested in the new watch but this gives me hope they're going to reissue 80s Aubry models. Aubry 600T Searambler on a bracelet would be an instabuy!


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

liyolai said:


> it is OOS


Showing in-stock through the email link. 
I was curious but it's not really for me.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll pass. Not keen on titanium in watches. If I'm paying a lot for a watch, I like the heft.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Like it. Kudos to Doxa for having resisted the temptation to go overboard with prices for (LE) novelties (like most “established“ brands now seem to do).


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

Is it just me or somebody else curious what happened to the planned Doxa Army?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Don't take it personal, Wiesi (since I beliebe you got both versions from Synchron)...

But maybe Doxa just decided that such a quirky niche model wasn't worth the R&D hassle (for them).
Personally, I've resisted the initial hype, and I'm glad I did. Also, I feel that the prices for second-hand pieces have started to come down again.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Pleasantly surprised. Titanium, ceramic case, under $2000 USD. Yeah I think Doxa did well there.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

A nice Helson design...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Good price, but not really calling out to me.. Strange 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I will say, I love this Aubrey era watch! I am very happy that they are even using the quirky diamond markers. I seriously can't wait to get my hands on a regular steel edition. (We all know this is coming, and based on the way they've done LE/non-LE, it should be cheaper.)

Not the biggest fan of titanium, so I'll be passing on this version, but I will be saving up for the steel version when it does come out. So seriously....KUDOS Doxa...fantastic!!!!!!

(Now for a little nitpicking....)

Seriously though @Doxa Watches Official WHY must you consistently lie and reinvent your history????? This 600T is NOT, I repeat NOT the first time a watch has been in titanium. There was the 800Ti, and then the M31 edition that used the 800Ti case. STOP Glossing over your own freaking history. Look, if you want to pretend the Marei era never happened, fine, but just don't make up stupid remarks like it's 'the first time ever in titanium.' Please stop lying!!!!!!!! (Please refer to Doxa's post on instagram so you can see what I am referring to.)


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cummon, this is a really nice release, coherent design all around, a small series, and very fairly priced. Nice clasp and back too.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> Seriously though @Doxa Watches Official WHY must you consistently lie and reinvent your history????? This 600T is NOT, I repeat NOT the first time a watch has been in titanium. There was the 800Ti, and then the M31 edition that used the 800Ti case. STOP Glossing over your own freaking history. Look, if you want to pretend the Marei era never happened, fine, but just don't make up stupid remarks like it's 'the first time ever in titanium.' Please stop lying!!!!!!!! (Please refer to Doxa's post on instagram so you can see what I am referring to.)


I believe what they mean is that this is the first time the Aubry case has appeared in titanium, not that it's the first ever Doxa to appear in titanium.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Love this. Hope they expand the line and offer more colors in the future.


----------



## Drl1211 (Jan 7, 2020)

Damn I love this piece. I would have an orange strap on it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

sh3l8y said:


> Love this. Hope they expand the line and offer more colors in the future.


Imagine they will have an open series but this one would seem the one to have, particularly if they do..


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I believe what they mean is that this is the first time the Aubry case has appeared in titanium, not that it's the first ever Doxa to appear in titanium.


They need to be quite a bit more clear in that. There is nothing to suggest such a thing. It would be much simpler and easier to just say that it's in titanium, versus whatever lie that is coming out of their mouth. But based on this past behavior, I don't believe that they meant that at all. This isn't the first time they have lied about something that has already happened during the marei era.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

paysdoufs said:


> Don't take it personal, Wiesi (since I beliebe you got both versions from Synchron)...
> 
> But maybe Doxa just decided that such a quirky niche model wasn't worth the R&D hassle (for them).
> Personally, I've resisted the initial hype, and I'm glad I did. Also, I feel that the prices for second-hand pieces have started to come down again.


I would not be surprised if Doxa as a company "officially" is fewer than 20 staff.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

The more often I see picture, the more I like it. Unfortunately no budget at the moment but I guess this will not be the only release of the Aubry Era Case.


----------



## wiesi1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

CityMorgue said:


> They need to be quite a bit more clear in that. There is nothing to suggest such a thing. It would be much simpler and easier to just say that it's in titanium, versus whatever lie that is coming out of their mouth. But based on this past behavior, I don't believe that they meant that at all. This isn't the first time they have lied about something that has already happened during the marei era.


Probably, new buyers don´t know about the past behaviour and the way they treated the guy thats responsible for their success.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> They need to be quite a bit more clear in that. There is nothing to suggest such a thing. It would be much simpler and easier to just say that it's in titanium, versus whatever lie that is coming out of their mouth. But based on this past behavior, I don't believe that they meant that at all. This isn't the first time they have lied about something that has already happened during the marei era.


They clarified it in the comments it looks like. I agree it's vague at a minimum. I generally don't like attributing to malice what I can attribute to incompetence.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

wiesi1989 said:


> Probably, new buyers don´t know about the past behaviour and the way they treated the guy thats responsible for their success.


Yeah, new buyers would not know that there have been previous version, and I mean, yes, it wasn't a pretty breakup. This isn't some random couple of years of some guy running the show, there's an entire 20 year history, and it's disgusting to watch them just completely gloss over the fact.



NeurosciGuy15 said:


> They clarified it in the comments it looks like. I agree it's vague at a minimum. I generally don't like attributing to malice what I can attribute to incompetence.


That's the standard backpeddling Doxa has done with it comes to their own history. Them releasing a $5000 carbon, that c-graph, I would attribute to incompetence. Purposely and willfully lying/glossing over the last 20 years that even allowed the current management to be in the position they're in, I attribute to straight malice. They know exactly what they are doing when they pretend the last 20 years doesn't exist, and they are trying their hardest to pretend it never did.


----------



## Lard (Aug 30, 2021)

Doxa Instagram: "DOXA reinterprets the iconic SUB 600T with the 'pacific' Limited Edition in collaboration with @timetidewatches. A new shade of blue, a new case, and in titanium for the first time ever."

The pharsing indicates that it is "the iconic SUB 600T" which is in a new shade of blue, in a new reinterpreted case and in titanium for the first time ever. I mean, Doxa has had some difficulties with communication but I think it is very believable to think that they were referring to the 600T here and were not deliberately trying to erase their history/Mr Marei's contributions. ?‍♂


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I am very pleasantly surprised for a few reasons...1) it is a collaboration but does NOT have Time and Tide written on the dial; 2) the blue reminds me of my 116619LB and will be great for summer; 3) I thought the bezel insert would be aluminum but was pleased to see ceramic; and 4) there was NO WAY I thought the price would be sub-$2K, especially in Titanium and given the fact that the pricing for the modern Carbon and Aqualung Carbon is so steep.

I am impressed...very cool


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I generally don't like attributing to malice what I can attribute to incompetence.


This is my motto, too, and it has served me well in life.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Wooooo, really happy I was wrong on the price. $1990 was a big surprise. Unfortunately if does question the sanity of their pricing for the carbon.

I think the watch looks nice in a fashion watch kind of way and even for a second I considered ordering one to review it. It will probably be a big hit with the Bondi beach crowd but its not for me.

I can't wear straps, they bring me out in a rash and I don't like Titanium watches, I like to feel a certain amount of heft in a watch. I sold the original 600T because I never wore it and this would be the same, so I'll pass. It is definitely an eye catcher and I really do like the look of it.

I have to say that Doxa seem to making a move in the right direction with the use of the Aubry design and the pricing. I applaud them for that.

However, the one thing that does niggle me is this....



Brushed titanium folding buckle with 'DOXA fish' symbol


If it is now the Doxa fish I guess the Jenny family will add to their revisionist history by claiming Doxa invented the Monobloc case and this is now a Doxa Caribbean.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Lard said:


> Doxa Instagram: "DOXA reinterprets the iconic SUB 600T with the 'pacific' Limited Edition in collaboration with @timetidewatches. A new shade of blue, a new case, and in titanium for the first time ever."
> 
> The pharsing indicates that it is the "the iconic SUB 600T" which is in a new shade of blue, in a new reinterpreted case and in titanium for the first time ever. I mean, Doxa has had some difficulties with communication but it I think it is very believable to think that they were referring to the 600T here and were not deliberately trying to erase their history/Mr Marei's contributions. ?‍♂


I think it's also safe to assume that this style of case and the 600T has not existed since the Aubrey era. And since they never mentioned the Aubrey era in the first place, it's very safe to assume that when they say 'first time ever in titanium,' one can easily infer that it's the first instance of Doxa making a titanium watch. The fact that this watch is essentially new, the idea that it's the first time in titanium for the 600 is silly. This is the very first 600, there is nothing else to gauge, and is quite obvious it's the 'first.'


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> I am very pleasantly surprised for a few reasons...1) it is a collaboration but does NOT have Time and Tide written on the dial; 2) the blue reminds me of my 116619LB and will be great for summer; 3) I thought the bezel insert would be aluminum but was pleased to see titanium; and 4) there was NO WAY I thought the price would be sub-$2K, especially in Titanium and given the fact that the pricing for the modern Carbon and Aqualung Carbon is so steep.
> 
> I am impressed...very cool


Bezel insert i ceramic, not titanium.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> However, the one thing that does niggle me is this....
> 
> 
> ​
> Brushed titanium folding buckle with 'DOXA fish' symbol


Yup, I don't mind at all Jenny placing their stamp on the watch. They are the owners, and it's fine. They've been doing since for over 20 years now. I just don't understand why they keep referring it to the Doxa fish.... Let's say hypothetically, the Jenny family sell Doxa, the new owner would not be able to use the 'Doxa fish' because it belongs to the Jenny's. It's more of an oddity and mild irritation compared to the rest of the nonsense of history scrubbing.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> Bezel insert i ceramic, not titanium.


Yes sir, I was typing too quickly. Happy to see Cermaic vs Aluminum on a modern titanium diver.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone think this was intended to be in direct competition to the Tudor Pelagos (Blue Dial) in titanium at a much more reasonable price point? I have owned the Pelagos in the past and it is a nice watch, but this new 600T really seems to tick a lot of boxes and offers great value for the $$ compared to the crazy Doxa carbon cases.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

SaddleSC said:


> Does anyone think this was intended to be in direct competition to the Tudor Pelagos (Blue Dial) in titanium at a much more reasonable price point? I have owned the Pelagos in the past and it is a nice watch, but this new 600T really seems to tick a lot of boxes and offers great value for the $$ compared to the crazy Doxa carbon cases.


I doubt Tudor is even on their radar honestly. The only thing those 2 have in common, is titanium. I wonder if they chose to go titanium mostly to just distinguish this limited edition and sufficiently different enough that when the inevitable steel version comes out, they don't get mud slung at them like they did with the 300 debacle.

I'm also very happy to see the pricing of this. In fact, we all know that they will release a standard steel aubrey era case. Based on the past, I would venture to say that it would be in the $1500 range. I really hope they stick with the diamond markers, it's the one thing that stands out so well from the Aubrey era of 600Ts. I love it!!!


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the watch I just hope the non limited edition is going to be made out of stainless steel. I have owned a Seiko Samurai in titanium and I didn't like it at all it's just too light, makes it feel cheap.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Lard said:


> Doxa Instagram: "DOXA reinterprets the iconic SUB 600T with the 'pacific' Limited Edition in collaboration with @timetidewatches. A new shade of blue, a new case, and in titanium for the first time ever."
> 
> The pharsing indicates that it is the "the iconic SUB 600T" which is in a new shade of blue, in a new reinterpreted case and in titanium for the first time ever. I mean, Doxa has had some difficulties with communication but I think it is very believable to think that they were referring to the 600T here and were not deliberately trying to erase their history/Mr Marei's contributions. ?‍♂


Yeah, this was my read on it as well. Also on their site page, the description is:



> It's the 80s and DOXA presents the SUB 600T. The crown, offset to 4 o'clock and the angular lines give it a distinct character from the rounded case shapes of the collections that preceded it. Naturally, it too comes with DOXA's patented unidirectional rotating bezel for calculating no-stop dive times. Introduced with the now legendary dial offering greater readability, the SUB 600T quickly gains quite a following among the public at large and the growing number of scuba diving enthusiasts around the world.
> 
> Today, more than 40 years later, DOXA pays tribute to this milestone model with a Limited Edition SUB 600T 'pacific' - for the first time in titanium. Only 200 numbered pieces will be made. On the outside, this 3-hand dive watch remains true to the aesthetics that made the SUB 600T famous. On the inside, it impresses with all the technical features that make it a high-performance, reliable, accessible and desirable dive watch for our times.


Which reads much better. Not the first time their IG has been more than vague.

But anyways, I'm interested to see that clasp in videos. It looks super thick already, and with the thick rubber strap passing underneath of it I feel like it's going to be massive.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

mangotti said:


> I like the watch I just hope the non limited edition is going to be made out of stainless steel. I have owned a Seiko Samurai in titanium and I didn't like it at all it's just too light, makes it feel cheap.


Just occurred to me after reading your above mention on Seiko: this 600 looks more like a Seiko than a Doxa. I'm sure I've seen this basic case design in at least 1 micro ...


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

I’m not sure which Seiko model this is really reminiscent of. Other than that fact that it is a dive watch with a 4 o’clock crown with asymmetrical crown guards built into the case. The angularity is atypical in vintage seiko, as are the hands, bezel, indices, etc. 

I do think this bright blue and orange color scheme sort of screams “micro brand” to me, and I’m not totally sure why.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> But anyways, I'm interested to see that clasp in videos. It looks super thick already, and with the thick rubber strap passing underneath of it I feel like it's going to be massive.


I just recently saw the picture of the clasp with the strap that folds underneath. Just from that one picture, it looks like it would be uncomfortable because of the gap and could make the watch wear unevenly. I hope it's not that bad, but if it is, I hope they come with a standard bracelet. If it's only offered in rubber, I would have to pass. I hope we can see what the strap looks like in real world pictures soon.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I can’t believe Doxa is releasing this watch without talking up and down about the enormous contribution of Marcel Aubry!! What kind of revisionist ******** is this!




/s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> I can't believe Doxa is releasing this watch without talking up and down about the enormous contribution of Marcel Aubry!! What kind of revisionist ****** is this!
> 
> /s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapat


But the Aubry period was not the most glorious part of the Doxa history (this ended with the the shut down of the brand). This could be an reason not to 'oversell' it?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> But the Aubry period was not the most glorious part of the Doxa history (this ended with the the shut down of the brand). This could be an reason not to 'oversell' it?


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

CityMorgue said:


> I just recently saw the picture of the clasp with the strap that folds underneath. Just from that one picture, it looks like it would be uncomfortable because of the gap and could make the watch wear unevenly. I hope it's not that bad, but if it is, I hope they come with a standard bracelet. If it's only offered in rubber, I would have to pass. I hope we can see what the strap looks like in real world pictures soon.


That's the issue with titanium, I doubt they'll offer a Ti bracelet option. Might not be an issue for the regular SS release though (assuming it's in SS of course).

Personally I've never been a big fan of the rubber strap style that either needs to be cut to size or folds inside itself like this Doxa seems to. I much prefer a traditional strap style where the excess just goes on top and is kept in line by a keeper. My omega has that and it's wonderful.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If it is now the Doxa fish I guess the Jenny family will add to their revisionist history by claiming Doxa invented the Monobloc case and this is now a Doxa Caribbean.


As far as I can tell, maybe I'm wrong, the Fish was the brand logo only for the Jenny Caribbean line of watches. If it was ever a company logo, it may have been in the 50's or 60's, when there might have been a Jenny SA.

Not sure how the family business expanded beyond that brand, but by 1976 it seems to have consolidated into a single parent company: Walca. So the fish is not the parent company logo.








When P&G bought Gillette, they did not start putting the P&G logo on Gillette razor handles. Marketing 101: they paid for the brand, including all it's equity and "good will". What Jenny the family is doing here would be like if P&G then went and acquired Schtick, and started putting the Gillette logo on the Schtick razor handles.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> That's the issue with titanium, I doubt they'll offer a Ti bracelet option. Might not be an issue for the regular SS release though (assuming it's in SS of course).
> 
> Personally I've never been a big fan of the rubber strap style that either needs to be cut to size or folds inside itself like this Doxa seems to. I much prefer a traditional strap style where the excess just goes on top and is kept in line by a keeper. My omega has that and it's wonderful.


I think the idea of having to cut a rubber strap is kind of crazy actually. If I was buying one second hand and the rubber strap was cut for a smaller wrist than mine, that would mean that strap is trash and I would have spend the insane amounts for a brand new one. I couldn't do it. Anything with just a standard keeper or some such variation without needing to cut it is the best option.



MadsNilsson said:


> I honestly don't know anything about the Aubry period, but I thought we might start a repetitive cirkeljerk about another man from Doxas checkered past.
> But maybe it only works for that one guy..


The Aubry era is very obscure and generally, no one is going to know much about it unless you are big fan of Doxa and actually dig into the past. The biggest issue is the fact that the new management will tout something that was made first during the Marei era as if it was purely their own idea. They did that with the whitepearl announcement. They tried to tout that as the very first new color since the 70s, which is patently false. Obviously they don't want to talk about the Marei era, and that's fine, but you can easily do that without a complete revisionist history of how Doxa got to where it's at the in the last 2 years.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

CityMorgue said:


> I think the idea of having to cut a rubber strap is kind of crazy actually. If I was buying one second hand and the rubber strap was cut for a smaller wrist than mine, that would mean that strap is trash and I would have spend the insane amounts for a brand new one. I couldn't do it. Anything with just a standard keeper or some such variation without needing to cut it is the best option.
> 
> The Aubry era is very obscure and generally, no one is going to know much about it unless you are big fan of Doxa and actually dig into the past. The biggest issue is the fact that the new management will tout something that was made first during the Marei era as if it was purely their own idea. They did that with the whitepearl announcement. They tried to tout that as the very first new color since the 70s, which is patently false. Obviously they don't want to talk about the Marei era, and that's fine, but you can easily do that without a complete revisionist history of how Doxa got to where it's at the in the last 2 years.


I assume that's a "no" then..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

MadsNilsson said:


> I assume that's a "no" then..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A no in what sense? Purchasing the watch? If you are referring to purchasing the new 600T pacific, then no, but mostly because of the titanium. Just not really a fan.

If and when they produce a regular steel version of this, with a bracelet, then absolutely I will be buying one. If you have read my previous posts in this topic, I've stated multiple times I actually like this release...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love it. The case shape. Titanium. Prices under 2k. No T&T logo on the dial. No date. Cool clasp. I only wished they used a less bright blue closer to the Carribean blue but we’ll see how it looks in the metal. 
Ordered. 

Hope non LE SS version come out in their traditional colorway. I’ll grab a professional.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm just someone who hates to see something that to me is wrong. Most people probably don't give a crap about the fish, but I'd prefer a frog ...ha ha seriously though, I admire the Jenny case and what it did for dive watches. It is an iconic design. The fish is Jenny and distinctive with the big J running through it. It was never associated with Doxa historically.

Yes Jenny now own Doxa buy I don't understand why they want to pollute both histories by slapping their brand logo over Doxa and claiming it is the Doxa fish.

I blame Rick Marei actually. He didn't care if the fish went on the watches. He "never even though about it".... Doh!!!!!! Almost every Marei era SUB has more Jenny branding on it than Doxa.

If I was grandpa Jenny I'd be pulling that little upstart Romeo into a corner and slapping the sh1t out of him 

Rolex own Tudor. Is there a Rolex anything on anything Tudor. Is there a Toyota anything on a Lexus? I could go on.

Again, maybe it is just me being to picky. Maybe the Jenny's are embarrassed by the lack of success the family brand has has and wants to be remembered as Doxa rather than Jenny?

As for the CEO credit shenanigans. Well, c'est la vie!



nepatriot said:


> As far as I can tell, maybe I'm wrong, the Fish was the brand logo only for the Jenny Caribbean line of watches. If it was ever a company logo, it may have been in the 50's or 60's, when there might have been a Jenny SA.
> 
> Not sure how the family business expanded beyond that brand, but by 1976 it seems to have consolidated into a single parent company: Walca. So the fish is not the parent company logo.
> View attachment 16091239
> ...


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

May be a site glitch but while orders are limited to 3, only 2 available to order atm. Wonder if only 2 left or if the LE is limited to 2 per person..


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

nitron135 said:


> May be a site glitch but while orders are limited to 3, only 2 available to order atm. Wonder if only 2 left or if the LE is limited to 2 per person..


EU site says sold out now.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Just ordered this in the US. This is the first watch in a long time that I immediately saw and "had" to have. What a beauty. Question, does the strap need to be cut or can it work as is? My wrist is 6.75 so I wouldn't want to mangle this if I decide to sell someday. Stunning piece!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Would be nice to know what grade of titanium Doxa used for this model. I’m guessing they used Grade 2, sadly, because if they used grade 5 they would certainly try to emphasize that. I would definitely consider getting one if it was Grade 5 titanium.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

MadsNilsson said:


> EU site says sold out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Sold out here too in the USA; got my order luckily on time and confirmed!


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

It's a beautiful watch at a great price.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad to see it but its not for me for a few reasons - the titanium, I'm not a fan of blue dials but the lack of bracelet is the main issue. I'm a fan of that Omega style deployment clasp with the excess strap hidden away - super easy to put on and take off, and a very neat look...mind you, that is a thick strap, though I've used that style of clasp with quite a thick (but soft) silicone rubber strap and it was fine. At that price (and its a pleasant surpirise too) I'd always want the option of a fitted bracelet, which steel should provide. Also glad they didn't put the T & T insignia on the dial but I'd have prefered the normal Doxa indices version.. All in all, though not for me, its a big thumbs up.

Hoping a steel version with bracelet comes out shortly with all the Doxa dial options - that I would buy. Think I might prefer the normal steel Doxa bezel on it but I guess the original had an insert so these will too. If an insert then I'd prefer a bit of contrast to the dial but I might like it in the other colours.

Does this mean 'Pacific' will be a new colour option across the entire range you think ?


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

8505davids said:


> Does this mean 'Pacific' will be a new colour option across the entire range you think ?


I'm guessing no, it'll just be a limited edition thing. Reason being they already have the Caribbean and the Aquamarine. I feel like another blue would be a bit much.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Well if they have all sold out now, that is not even 12 hours after launch. Spectacular. Well done Doxa. My old guy says hello to the youngsters


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Yes, impressed with the time it took to be sold out. But this 600 Pacific had no real weakness while being sold at fair price.
Reading all the comments, I wonder why so much people don't like titanium cases? As a cyclist, I consider this material as great value: 'noble', light, rust ignorant,..;
My brother has a 800 Ti (with Ti bracelet) and it's an absolute killer. One of the most beautiful Sub ever produced.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Well if they have all sold out now, that is not even 12 hours after launch. Spectacular. Well done Doxa. My old guy says hello to the youngsters
> 
> View attachment 16091665


That's stellar! Also, it's got the right tool watch movement. 👌


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

On the US site, it is not showing as "Sold Out" on the product description page, but if you try to add it to the cart, it says the item is "no longer available". Finally! After missing the heyday of the Rick Marei LE era, I was able to get in on a limited release on launch day...very excited!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned a Ti Casio Protrek. Nice watch. Really light and just felt terrible. Bracelet was rattily but in a not nice way rattily. Just couldn't bond with the watch at all. Now it was a different shape and style of watch so really not comparable to the Pacific, however, I did handle the M31 when I was down at the sailaway for Fabian and the gang and beautiful watch that it was, the feel of it, the lightness of it, the brushing of the case, the gray colour. Just couldn't bond with it either. Exactly the same feeling when I got to handle an 800Ti.

I totally get why people like them and even to this day I still lust after the M31. I've been offered first dig at buying a couple but the Titanium and the lightness of the watch just makes me walk away.

The original Aubry 600T I have is on a strap as you can see. I never wear it but going by how relatively light this one is, the new Pacific will weigh nothing. People will love it. I'll live vicariously through you all 



JIFB said:


> Yes, impressed with the time it took to be sold out. But this 600 Pacific had no real weakness while being sold at fair price.
> Reading all the comments, I wonder why so much people don't like titanium cases? As a cyclist, I consider this material as great value: 'noble', light, rust ignorant,..;
> My brother has a 800 Ti (with Ti bracelet) and it's an absolute killer. One of the most beautiful Sub ever produced.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Glad to see it but its not for me for a few reasons - the titanium, I'm not a fan of blue dials but the lack of bracelet is the main issue. I'm a fan of that Omega style deployment clasp with the excess strap hidden away - super easy to put on and take off, and a very neat look...mind you, that is a thick strap, though I've used that style of clasp with quite a thick (but soft) silicone rubber strap and it was fine. At that price (and its a pleasant surpirise too) I'd always want the option of a fitted bracelet, which steel should provide. Also glad they didn't put the T & T insignia on the dial but I'd have prefered the normal Doxa indices version.. All in all, though not for me, its a big thumbs up.
> 
> Hoping a steel version with bracelet comes out shortly with all the Doxa dial options - that I would buy. Think I might prefer the normal steel Doxa bezel on it but I guess the original had an insert so these will too. If an insert then I'd prefer a bit of contrast to the dial but I might like it in the other colours.
> 
> Does this mean 'Pacific' will be a new colour option across the entire range you think ?


Well, if you don't like blue and you don't like titanium, this would probably not work for you. LOL. Definitely hope they make a Ti bracelet for this but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Just ordered this in the US. This is the first watch in a long time that I immediately saw and "had" to have. What a beauty. Question, does the strap need to be cut or can it work as is? My wrist is 6.75 so I wouldn't want to mangle this if I decide to sell someday. Stunning piece!


I was lucky enough to handle this piece earlier today and can confirm that it uses a titanium "Omega style" deployment clasp with the excess tugged away underneath ; so no cutting whatsoever.

Also, the rubber strap appears to be of the FKM type, with quite some density and heft to it. So the ensemble of watch head and rubber strap really doesn't feel overly light, flimsy, etc. Still, for those more attracted to non-LE variants, I guess the wait won't be too long. No clue re. the SS vs. Ti discussion for the regular models though&#8230;


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> I was lucky enough to handle this piece earlier today and can confirm that it uses a titanium "Omega style" deployment clasp with the excess tugged away underneath ; so no cutting whatsoever.
> 
> Also, the rubber strap appears to be of the FKM type, with quite some density and heft to it. So the ensemble of watch head and rubber strap really doesn't feel overly light, flimsy, etc. Still, for those more attracted to non-LE variants, I guess the wait won't be too long. No clue re. the SS vs. Ti discussion for the regular models though&#8230;


Sweet. Jealous ... can't believe we have to wait 6 weeks for this. Relieved about not having to cut the strap. That would be a bummer. How did the fit and finish feel?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I was there to seize the (rare) occasion to handle the SUB300 (T) in the flesh, but was very pleasantly surprised by the 600T as well. If you don't like blue and Ti, it just isn't for you. That simple 

BTW: Re. the blue color, Doxa did a great job in making sure that dial, bezel insert and rubber strap match  Also, the hour markers have a nice red border, which adds a little contrasting "pop" ; see e.g. pictures here (way better than my own):








Doxa: Sub 600T Pacific


Die bieler Taucheruhren-Spezialistin Doxa stellt an den Geneva Watch Days die Re-Edition der bis 600 Meter wasserdichten Sub aus den 80er-Jahren vor, den Anfang macht eine auf 200 Stück limitierte …




diveintowatches.com





Overall, I'd say that the entire package has a (very) fair price-to-performance ratio for a "tooly" dive watch from a historically relevant brand. If you want a more refined case finish (in Ti), you're free to spend 3(+) times more and shop at Omega&#8230;


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> If you want a more refined case finish (in Ti), you're free to spend 3(+) times more and shop at Omega&#8230;


Agreed. No disrespect to the amazing SMP or the Pelagos both of which I love (and have movements far superior to this), this feels like it gets you pretty close to the experience for about 1/2 the price. Looking forward to seeing strap alternatives for the winter months since it will be mid-fall by the time this arrives.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice wrist pic and short video (instagram) on that link



paysdoufs said:


> I was there to seize the (rare) occasion to handle the SUB300 (T) in the flesh, but was very pleasantly surprised by the 600T as well. If you don't like blue and Ti, it just isn't for you. That simple
> 
> BTW: Re. the blue color, Doxa did a great job in making sure that dial, bezel insert and rubber strap match  Also, the hour markers have a nice red border, which adds a little contrasting "pop" ; see e.g. pictures here (way better than my own):
> 
> ...


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not a fan. I do like that the bezel is ceramic. I think it's a sin that the paint of the old Doxa bezels would wear off so easily.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Love the watch, but not a big fan of the colorway. Hopefully some alternatives will follow...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great to see something fresh.

Congrats to those who scooped one. 

I am pleasantly surprised that the price comes in just above the 300T for a LE, in Ti, fitted strap, with ceramic bezel.

that gives me hope for a 600T in steel coming in below the 300T pricing.

The shark tooth dial isn't my fave, as it feels less classic Doxa, and feels like there is a tad too much negative space. Unless you love the pacific blue, in which case there is more to enjoy. But full credit for doing something different and new tied to a classic model.

Big credit to Time and Tide for sticking to the caseback for branding too. 

Here's hoping the lume gets a performance bump too. 

My guess is an unlimited production version 
Is coming based on the recent history. Plus the tooling to start up a whole new case, bezel, dial, strap etc&#8230; doesn't make sense for just 200 pieces, especially with the reasonable price. So makes sense more will be coming.

If that's the case I'd love to see a steel version, searambler dial, ceramic bezel, the bolder 600T classic dial. And priced below the 300T

Happy waiting to all who ordered.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like everything about it. That said, I’d like a Searambler version at $1500 even more…


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Lard said:


> Not interested in the new watch but this gives me hope they're going to reissue 80s Aubry models. Aubry 600T Searambler on a bracelet would be an instabuy!


Like this?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lard (Aug 30, 2021)

schoutedeni said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely! Maybe update the clasp a bit and sell it for below 2k.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

I have one sat in cart, but no option to ship to the Uk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

paysdoufs said:


> I was there to seize the (rare) occasion to handle the SUB300 (T) in the flesh, but was very pleasantly surprised by the 600T as well. If you don't like blue and Ti, it just isn't for you. That simple
> 
> BTW: Re. the blue color, Doxa did a great job in making sure that dial, bezel insert and rubber strap match  Also, the hour markers have a nice red border, which adds a little contrasting "pop" ; see e.g. pictures here (way better than my own):
> 
> ...


Oui, tout à fait. Et on peut dépenser encore plus chez Omega si on veut une Ploprof par exemple


----------



## Piter De Vries (Apr 18, 2019)

Reminds me of the Stowa Prodiver....










....or should that be the other way around?

The Stowa was just a trifle too funky for my tastes so the Pacific feels similar.
Give me a cushion case and I'd be a happy campe...diver.

The blue is nice though.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Oui, tout à fait. Et on peut dépenser encore plus chez Omega si on veut une Ploprof par exemple


Absolument. J'avais initialement pensé à l'ancienne génération des SM 300 Master où la version bleue (donc en titan) avait (sur les photos&#8230 des jolies finitions polies-brossées. Mais (de mémoire) pour >6k (et encore - sur le gris).


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Piter De Vries said:


> Reminds me of the Stowa Prodiver....
> 
> View attachment 16092645
> 
> ...


That comparison might be a bit unfair though, since the Stowa you show is clearly one size bigger and more modern in design. Also, you have IMHO chosen the most attractive LE they've ever done of this model, which - consequently - is almost impossible to find (as is the accompanying Ti-bracelet)&#8230;


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

MonFreets87 said:


> I'm not sure which Seiko model this is really reminiscent of. Other than that fact that it is a dive watch with a 4 o'clock crown with asymmetrical crown guards built into the case. The angularity is atypical in vintage seiko, as are the hands, bezel, indices, etc.
> 
> I do think this bright blue and orange color scheme sort of screams "micro brand" to me, and I'm not totally sure why.


Here's the Seiko case style I was thinking of: Seiko Samurai SBDA00X; titanium too, and came in blue as well. From 2004. There is the vintage Omega Seamaster 120M Diver below that, also a 1970's watch, which inspired homages. And few others, some of which also inspired homages.

Not sure if the Doxa inspired others, was itself inspired by some of these, or some combination of that. Like the tonneau and cushion case, which Doxa in many ways "made its own"... along with orange dials.


















OMEGA Seamaster 120M Diver 1979









PIGUET royal oak ... some of these had round bezels









IWC Ingenieur









Bulova Royal Oak Steel


----------



## QuinnTheEskimo (Mar 12, 2021)

If this model is titanium and is about $1900, I wonder if the non limited edition will be steel and cheaper if it comes out?


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Here's the Seiko case style I was thinking of: Seiko Samurai SBDA00X; titanium too, and came in blue as well. From 2004. There is the vintage Omega Seamaster 120M Diver below that, also a 1970's watch, which inspired homages. And few others, some of which also inspired homages.
> 
> Not sure if the Doxa inspired others, was itself inspired by some of these, or some combination of that. Like the tonneau and cushion case, which Doxa in many ways "made its own"... along with orange dials.
> View attachment 16092837
> ...


These are def good examples of watches with angular cases, of which there are many. I'm not saying Doxa pioneered the angular case or anything, just that I think their particular case is somewhat unique.

Safe to say that in the late 1970s and into the 1980s, angular lines were on trend and Doxa was a part of the herd.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Piter De Vries said:


> Reminds me of the Stowa Prodiver....
> 
> View attachment 16092645
> 
> ...


My mind went to the Stowa as well, although it's likely because I used to own one. Never got along with the Prodiver very well; it's a big watch with a thick caseback that made the watch wear very high on the wrist. Although with the Doxa almost 3mm shorter lug-to-lug and 1.5mm thinner I bet this will wear much better.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Not a fan of this case, but really hope you all get your stainless steel versions in cool colorways


nepatriot said:


> Here's the Seiko case style I was thinking of: Seiko Samurai SBDA00X; titanium too, and came in blue as well. From 2004. There is the vintage Omega Seamaster 120M Diver below that, also a 1970's watch, which inspired homages. And few others, some of which also inspired homages.
> 
> Not sure if the Doxa inspired others, was itself inspired by some of these, or some combination of that. Like the tonneau and cushion case, which Doxa in many ways "made its own"... along with orange dials.
> View attachment 16092837
> ...


The 600T didn't resonate with me and (I think) your post underscores the reason why. That angular case needs to be on a bracelet. I look at that Omega and the other watches and think I would totally buy something like that nowadays. The same may be true for a non-LE 600T that comes on a bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paysdoufs said:


> That comparison might be a bit unfair though, since the Stowa you show is clearly one size bigger and more modern in design. Also, you have IMHO chosen the most attractive LE they've ever done of this model, which - consequently - is almost impossible to find (as is the accompanying Ti-bracelet)&#8230;


I used to have the Stowa and for some reason I didn't like how it wore on my wrist at all. Definitely has a funky look to it


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Not a fan of this case, but really hope you all get your stainless steel versions in cool colorways
> 
> The 600T didn't resonate with me and (I think) your post underscores the reason why. That angular case needs to be on a bracelet. I look at that Omega and the other watches and think I would totally buy something like that nowadays. The same may be true for a non-LE 600T that comes on a bracelet.


It doesn't "sing" to me either.

Part is due to the size - 47.5mm I think - and shape - lug tips look to be at the same level as the case back (i,e. do not curve down to follow the outer wrist shape) - and how it (I think) would wear on my wrist. Same reason the Seiko Samurai was a no-go for me.

Other part is the overall style: doesn't do anything for me. OTOH, I thought Doxa subs were just about the fugliest watches on the planet ... for years. Until a homage made a believer out of me. Have bought 5, have 3 now. So who knows? "Never say never".

Maybe someday we'll both be sporting our new non-LE, SS 600T's! (Just to be safe, DON'T open any of SaddleSC's threads on it when he gets his - made that mistake and now have three 300's!) .


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like it might be available on uk Jura 








Doxa Watch SUB 600T Pacific Limited Edition Sub 600T Pacific Watch | Jura Watches


Doxa Watch SUB 600T Pacific Limited Edition Sub 600T Pacific Watch available to buy online from £1,820.00 with free UK delivery.




www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Still available on doxa watches too


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Still available on doxa watches too
> 
> View attachment 16093127


First thing this morning, it was showing as not available. Now, it can be added to the cart. I wonder if they released two separate batches of 100 to allow more people to have the chance to order one...very cool either way!


----------



## NAtoms509 (Apr 25, 2021)

I normally like Doxa, but this one just isnt doing it for me.. hmm..


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> It doesn't "sing" to me either.
> 
> Part is due to the size - 47.5mm I think - and shape - lug tips look to be at the same level as the case back (i,e. do not curve down to follow the outer wrist shape) - and how it (I think) would wear on my wrist. Same reason the Seiko Samurai was a no-go for me.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth about @SaddleSC 's pictures. It was the Synchron Military and a Maranez that made me realize I really like this case and needed to purchase one (or two) of the real thing.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

It’s the color that doesn’t do it for me - it’s TOO blue. The lack of bracelet as well - if I use a rubber, I like it to be black. I love the case shape and the titanium but I know I’d never be able to wear this with any regularity. Saying it again - Hoping for a full release in other the colors eventually! This in either Sea Rambler or maybe White Pearl (if they start using that on more than the Sub 200) - either steel or titanium would be a must-buy for me.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

That's a lot of money for a Standard-grade Sellita movement.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

OK...here is an interesting plot twist. I just got an email with a shipping confirmation and FedEx tracking for my 600T. The tracking is not showing up in the FedEx system yet, but the email says "Your DoxaWatches.com Order Has Shipped!"

I am sure it is a mixup, but if not...I am SO freaking excited!!!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> OK...here is an interesting plot twist. I just got an email with a shipping confirmation and FedEx tracking for my 600T. The tracking is not showing up in the FedEx system yet, but the email says "Your DoxaWatches.com Order Has Shipped!"
> 
> I am sure it is a mixup, but if not...I am SO freaking excited!!!


Same here. Shipping notification just received. But FedEx shows as not available. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> First thing this morning, it was showing as not available. Now, it can be added to the cart. I wonder if they released two separate batches of 100 to allow more people to have the chance to order one...very cool either way!


A more sinister interpretation might be that they might make a few more than 200 and no one will ever know?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

bellbrass said:


> That's a lot of money for a Standard-grade Sellita movement.


Sorta. I mean Oris has been selling watches with Sellita grade movements for 2+ for years haven't they? Isn't the movement considered bulletproof and a good choice for a tool watch? Not arguing with you, genuinely asking.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> A more sinister interpretation might be that they might make a few more than 200 and no one will ever know?


They're numbered, I doubt they'd risk sending out multiple watches with the same number.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Same here. Shipping notification just received. But FedEx shows as not available. Not sure what's going on.


Now showing as in the system and to be delivered on Thursday. Super cool. Thought I'd be waiting for this for a while.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe they are just getting things ready with fedex ahead of time.. 

Edit: just saw above and apparently not..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

sh3l8y said:


> It's the color that doesn't do it for me - it's TOO blue.


This is fair - it's a lotta blue. Good thing I love blue. Also, any reason why this couldn't be paired with a black or grey strap, NATO or Rubber?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Now showing as in the system and to be delivered on Thursday. Super cool. Thought I'd be waiting for this for a while.


My tracking just updated...shows delivery in 4 days...on Saturday via FedEx. I didn't bother upgrading the shipping to overnight (like I typically would) because I was expecting to wait 6-7 weeks anyway. Insane that they are already shipping out!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> This is fair - it's a lotta blue. Good thing I love blue. Also, any reason why this couldn't be paired with a black or grey strap, NATO or Rubber?


It definitely could be - does anyone make straps with titanium hardware that could match? I know Boldr does but I'm not sure of anyone else.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

sh3l8y said:


> It definitely could be - does anyone make straps with titanium hardware that could match? I know Boldr does but I'm not sure of anyone else.


Maybe not Ti but a lot of companies offer stainless and darker grey hardware I think.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> My tracking just updated...shows delivery in 4 days...on Saturday via FedEx. I didn't bother upgrading the shipping to overnight (like I typically would) because I was expecting to wait 6-7 weeks anyway. Insane that they are already shipping out!


Same here. I wonder if they had a certain number made a certain number coming later.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Bad news: these are not shipping. I reached out to Doxa and they said tracking has been preassigned but they will not ship until mid-October. Damn they had me all excited.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah bummer. 

Ah well still on target then.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

sh3l8y said:


> It's the color that doesn't do it for me - it's TOO blue. The lack of bracelet as well - if I use a rubber, I like it to be black. I love the case shape and the titanium but I know I'd never be able to wear this with any regularity. Saying it again - Hoping for a full release in other the colors eventually! This in either Sea Rambler or maybe White Pearl (if they start using that on more than the Sub 200) - either steel or titanium would be a must-buy for me.


I could imagine that in a nice steel case with yellow or orange dials...


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Tpp3975 said:


> Bad news: these are not shipping. I reached out to Doxa and they said tracking has been preassigned but they will not ship until mid-October. Damn they had me all excited.


Too bad to know: I was hoping to see real pictures of this 600 in a couple of days. Now it seems that I will have to wait for a couple of weeks...


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

sh3l8y said:


> It definitely could be - does anyone make straps with titanium hardware that could match? I know Boldr does but I'm not sure of anyone else.


You should check out www.prometheusdesignwerx.com for some natos with titanium hardware. I have a grey one, but the orange would be killer on this SUB600T


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

MonFreets87 said:


> You should check out www.prometheusdesignwerx.com for some natos with titanium hardware. I have a grey one, but the orange would be killer on this SUB600T


Nice find. I'll be giving the grey one a run with the 600T.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Public service announcement for those planning to change the strap:








Source/Copyright: DiveIntoWatches


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

MonFreets87 said:


> You should check out www.prometheusdesignwerx.com for some natos with titanium hardware. I have a grey one, but the orange would be killer on this SUB600T


+1 for the quality of the strap and ti hardware from those guys. It's worth the ask.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Sorta. I mean Oris has been selling watches with Sellita grade movements for 2+ for years haven't they? Isn't the movement considered bulletproof and a good choice for a tool watch? Not arguing with you, genuinely asking.


Oris movements are Elabore-grade, or at least have more than the Standard grade number of adjustments....if I recall. I have a few Oris watches, all 3-hand autos, and all keep excellent time (near-COSC accuracy).
That said, I've had 2 Jenny reissues, as well as a 1200, and those all kept excellent time....but all had top-grade movements, I believe. Doxa started putting in Standard-grade movements a few years ago, while charging the same prices, on some models.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> Public service announcement for those planning to change the strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. Looks like Nato is the way to go.


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

As others have reported, I can confirmed I received a FedEx tracking # as well with a near-date delivery -- can't wait to spend the next 1.5 months checking it repeatedly. 😅


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

8505davids said:


> Nice wrist pic and short video (instagram) on that link


Thanks, here's a slightly longer version:


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Is it made out of plastic? Looks like it.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Does it have 21st century lume?


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Hoping one of these is a good match&#8230;


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Jura Watches (UK) just told me they had an allocation of two left ... nearly relented and bought one but managed to resist! Somebody better buy them quick or I may not be able to hold out....


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Resistance is futile.....  I don't want one, would never wear it if I had one but had it in a cart 2 times before I caught myself on. Something about (most) new Doxas just does that to me. The buy instinct is strong 



8505davids said:


> Jura Watches (UK) just told me they had an allocation of two left ... nearly relented and bought one but managed to resist! Somebody better buy them quick or I may not be able to hold out....


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

8505davids said:


> Jura Watches (UK) just told me they had an allocation of two left ... nearly relented and bought one but managed to resist! Somebody better buy them quick or I may not be able to hold out....


I saw them there but not tempted. A Hanhart 417 ES is tugging at my heart strings.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

According to what I heard lately from GER, the Doxa would be with you sooner than the Hanhart


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

paysdoufs said:


> According to what I heard lately from GER, the Doxa would be with you sooner than the Hanhart


Yes but I like the look of the Hanhart. It appeals so...

No rush.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Resistance is futile.....  I don't want one, would never wear it if I had one but had it in a cart 2 times before I caught myself on. Something about (most) new Doxas just does that to me. The buy instinct is strong


I was weak Sunday - or tried my best anyway - on a Timefactors Smith's Caribbean ... but The Force intervened, and I could not manage one in the cart during the "1400 hour" 60 second feeding frenzy.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

LE is a marketing scam. Only buy what you like


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

Tpp3975 said:


> Bad news: these are not shipping. I reached out to Doxa and they said tracking has been preassigned but they will not ship until mid-October. Damn they had me all excited.


Thanks for the confirmation. I assumed that this was the case but it's good to know for sure.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> LE is a marketing scam. Only buy what you like


I understand what you are saying at some level, but it does affect value significantly on the secondary market. A good example would be the 300 50th Aqualung watches...limited to 300 pieces worldwide for each dial color. Other than some dial fonts, date wheel fonts, and a slightly different crown, the watches are IDENTICAL to the modern Sub 300.

However, these watches trade for 2X the original price on the secondary market all because there is a tiny little "US Divers" sticker that has been applied to the dial as a limited edition. If they were readily available in a non-limited production run, this price appreciation would not have happened. So, it is a technique used to market special editions to great effect, not a "scam".


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

If companies really cared about their customers they wouldn't do LE. Which would allow customers to purchase directly from them at retail. 

Instead they choose to do cheap marketing through LE to create BS hype that allows them to increase the retail price of their non-LE products.

If there was real demand for the product they would continue to offer it and increase the retail cost. But there's none, and that's the scam.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> If companies really cared about their customers they wouldn't do LE. Which would allow customers to purchase directly from them at retail.
> 
> Instead they choose to do cheap marketing through LE to create BS hype that allows them to increase the retail price of their non-LE products.
> 
> If there was real demand for the product they would continue to offer it and increase the retail cost. But there's none, and that's the scam.


I agree the limited edition stuff has gotten way out of hand. It's not good for enthusiasts and encourages flipping and resellers grabbing watches from real owners. What's even worse in my book is when a limited edition is replicated as a cheaper "regular" edition within months (I'm looking at you Seiko). That's particularly offensive. This will be my first Doxa but it sounds like they will follow a similar playbook. I don't buy watches to make money on them but I also don't want to lose money (too much money anyway) because my limited edition watch has been devalued. It would be best if the industry ditched the concept but that won't ever happen.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

In effect people are paying twice the price for a small black and yellow sticker.

Which is why I agree with the second sentence in the post: "Only buy what you like" and when people like something enough, cost becomes secondary.

What I found with Doxa LEs (other than the ICE Era Carbon USD) is that they were actually very fairly priced when they came out. There wasn't a gouging like some other watchmakers do (again Carbon LE excepted), it was the secondary market that drove the prices up (or down in the case of the USD Carbon). Basic supply and demand. Great if you own a sought after LE and are selling it but not so good if you are buying it.

The new Pacific I think was keenly and fairly priced for an LE. But unlike the DWL, USD, TUSA and Project Aware LEs, the T&T association is with a blog rather than a premier underwater / ocean ecology / historical group.

It's value will depend on what Doxa do next. If they release the same watch in different colours including the Pacific blue then I doubt the Time and Tide lettering on the caseback will inflate prices at all. But if the never make anything similar again then I'd say it will command a premium some time down the road.

EDIT to add. We will never know but wonder how many T&Ts were bought by speculators.



SaddleSC said:


> I understand what you are saying at some level, but it does affect value significantly on the secondary market. A good example would be the 300 50th Aqualung watches...limited to 300 pieces worldwide for each dial color. Other than some dial fonts, date wheel fonts, and a slightly different crown, the watches are IDENTICAL to the modern Sub 300.
> 
> However, these watches trade for 2X the original price on the secondary market all because there is a tiny little "US Divers" sticker that has been applied to the dial as a limited edition. If they were readily available in a non-limited production run, this price appreciation would not have happened. So, it is a technique used to market special editions to great effect, not a "scam".


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

SaddleSC said:


> I understand what you are saying at some level, but it does affect value significantly on the secondary market. A good example would be the 300 50th Aqualung watches...limited to 300 pieces worldwide for each dial color. Other than some dial fonts, date wheel fonts, and a slightly different crown, the watches are IDENTICAL to the modern Sub 300.
> 
> However, these watches trade for 2X the original price on the secondary market all because there is a tiny little "US Divers" sticker that has been applied to the dial as a limited edition. If they were readily available in a non-limited production run, this price appreciation would not have happened. So, it is a technique used to market special editions to great effect, not a "scam".


It's a scam if you're (x individual - not you directly) only buying it because it's an "LE" and playing off of the emotion of something being limited. And oh no, flippers will have it for sale on ebay 10 minutes later for $1500 higher. We're talking luxury watches here, none of this is necessary. No one really needs these items. Divers of the trade today 99% depend of diving computers, not LE watches. And for most daily wear a F91W will suffice, or heaven forbid the clock on your phone, computer, microwave, car..

At the end of the day, only buy what you like. Not what other people tell you you should like.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

For me, the LE stuff is not really a problem: if I am not interested to play this kind of game, then I just don't buy it and leave it to others. It is as simple as that. So it is not really a problem.
This being said, I totaly agree with what our FlyingDoc write just above!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> I understand what you are saying at some level, but it does affect value significantly on the secondary market. A good example would be the 300 50th Aqualung watches...limited to 300 pieces worldwide for each dial color. Other than some dial fonts, date wheel fonts, and a slightly different crown, the watches are IDENTICAL to the modern Sub 300.
> 
> However, these watches trade for 2X the original price on the secondary market all because there is a tiny little "US Divers" sticker that has been applied to the dial as a limited edition. If they were readily available in a non-limited production run, this price appreciation would not have happened. So, it is a technique used to market special editions to great effect, not a "scam".


Agree with that. Like anything you buy, if you choose to pay more for a version or upgrade, thinking it will hold value, or appreciate, you assume the "risk\reward". Some you win some you lose. These 300 LE's have been a textbook success for Doxa and the people who buy them. A great way to generate brand interest, maybe a little extra revue.

Looking at TimeFactors, Eddie has an interesting model going here. Not LE's, but rather limited small runs. That means he can keep those up as long as there is demand. He sells out in minutes. And if the fickle consumer demand suddenly goes dry, all he has left is a small amount of inventory to move. He doesn't over charge, puts out a nice product for the money, and fills an interested niche that he has, via careful marketing and development, created for himself. His watches are flipped for a profit on Ebay via a secondary network of buyers and sellers. Everybody seems happy.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The other thing for me is that Limited Edition can mean anything.

The Rolex Submariner 16610 sold gazillions but it was in effect a Limited Edition once they produced the larger 116610. Doxa SUBs have been produced in LEs from 5000 to less than 100. I have 2 prototypes one of which I know only one was ever made and has a dial I have never shown anyone...... it's definitely a Limited Edition

So calling something a Limited Edition can be somewhat misleading


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ross2187 said:


> It's a scam if you're (x individual - not you directly) only buying it because it's an "LE" and playing off of the emotion of something being limited. And oh no, flippers will have it for sale on ebay 10 minutes later for $1500 higher. We're talking luxury watches here, none of this is necessary. No one really needs these items. Divers of the trade today 99% depend of diving computers, not LE watches. And for most daily wear a F91W will suffice, or heaven forbid the clock on your phone, computer, microwave, car..
> 
> *At the end of the day, only buy what you like. Not what other people tell you you should lik*e.


I agree with your conclusion...and this is what I like!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I think LEs have their place - as the Doc said they weren't overpriced by Doxa when issued so can't really say they were profiteering - pretty much all their watches at that point were a LE of some sort rather than a product line! Value afterwards of course depends on popularity and how attractive they are as well as the numbers produced - no one can argue that the BLs are a very attractive watch and the current price reflects the demand/desirability. Are people speculating on them ....I doubt it ...most Doxas are still enthusiast bought IMO.

There is an issue with LEs then becoming a regular model and this has been pretty well discussed with the 50th followed by the Sub300 ..... it will be interesting to see if Doxa continue the Pacific in an 'ordinary' 600 range, especially if they all continue as Ti. I said at the time that the problem with LEs was that they are ..... emmmm ..... limiting, especially if you hit on a really attractive style that you can't then use as a regular model. 

I just bought a 50th Anniversary Professional rather than a new 300 - so I guess that shows where I stand on LEs!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Since we’re l already going OT…

What really pi…es me off nowadays is that some brands rely so heavily on LEs that it becomes despicable (IMHO). Timefactors was already mentioned, but was not necessarily what I had at the forefront of my mind. I’m looking at brands like Ming or Kurono. Would I like one? Maybe… Am I going to make a fool of myself and beg for one or feed the speculators? Certainly not. So, ultimately, this strategy of orchestrated scarcity can also drive potential customers away. And your brand remains a niche one.

That said, compared to the aforementioned 2 (or 3) I think Doxa (Jenny or Marie era alike) have always been rather reasonable when issuing LEs, i.e. if you really wanted one, there was a fair chance of getting one. Same for other Synchron brands.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I always wondered about the, what is to me, insane pricing of the USD Carbon. Limited edition of 300. Still for sale, close to 2 years after release. Maybe they priced it like that so as not to sell out and always have it on the website as a look how cool we are being associated with USD. If they had priced it at $1990 I'd think they all would have been long gone by now. 

Let's say for a moment the above is even vaguely true then the downside of it is that because the secondhand price of them is around 20% less than what you can buy them for new, who the heck would want to buy one at $4790? Especially when you can get the same thing in Jelly bean colours without the logo for an absolute give away price of $3890  

Yea the Pacific was priced right


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a lot of people have very strong emotions about the intentions of those who buy or decide to sell or flip LEs. The bottom line is I don't care if I am "feeding the speculators" and I don't feel like a "fool" or that I am "begging" someone to sell me a watch. I consider two pieces of data: 1) do I want/like the watch? and 2) am I willing to pay what the seller is asking? I don't try to ascribe motive or infer intention.

I definitely paid more than retail for many of the LE watches that I own because I missed out on the heyday of the Marei-era and am making up for lost time. I am not mad that the seller made a profit. I am grateful that he was willing to sell the watch to me for a price that I consider to be fair. In other words, it was worth it to ME.

What anyone else thinks of the transaction that the seller and I engaged in, I just don't care.

I find life gets a lot easier when you stop ascribing nefarious motives to the behavior of others. Either the watch is worth what the seller is asking or it isn't. Nobody is forcing anyone to "play" this game. These are luxury goods. Plain and simple.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Another LE?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

New (OK: new-old) case shape and titanium. So a bit different from yet another cobranding logo on the dial (Yeah - as a non-diver, none of these resonate with me… If I transcribe it to my sports, I wouldn’t want a watch that says “Petzl”, “Dynastar” or “Scarpa” on the dial either )


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Off OT but Timefactors having been brought up I'd say he operates more 'batch' releases with his range of interesting Chinese made homages. He said recently on his own forum that he would have to shell out £200k for his stock as they had to be paid up front and of course like most Micros he is pretty much a one man band so packing and posting his sales will take time (especially when he sells 3/400 watches at a time on a Sunday opening) - both factors limit the numbers he can have available for sale at any one time, so I don't think he is manipulating demand, much as I think he is a bit of a **** (even more off OT). His watches are also modestly priced - they aren't Rolexs of course but a fair watch for a fair price - if you like the homage - so you can't say he is taking advantage of that demand.

His approach to overcoming the LEs he did do - the Dreadnought and the Willard - was to revisit them with the smaller 'Baby' range. One way to get a popular LE design back on your sales book ....but illustrates the problem of making a LE then perhaps regretting it. One thing I don't like about LEs is companies bringing out another 'LE' release (after trumpeting the best-buy-it-now-at special-price-cos-only-x-amount-ever-be-made) and the new release is just slightly different - eg colour - from their original limited batch. Another ruse is the numbered edition proceeding the exactly the same unlimited model at the same price, which always seems a bit pointless (I'm looking at you Yema).

Back to Doxa LEs, I'm with SaddleSC on the issue - if you like it, can live with the price then thats what matters and thats pretty much how I approach the watches I buy - if I think the price doesn't represent value to me then I pass. I don't really see it as a big issue regarding Doxas - cushion cases will always be a pretty niche market I reckon - and Doxa are probably right in making a standard model line their mainstay - I'd still like to see annual or less frequent branded dial LEs but it could be argued that might affect demand for their standard models. Anything rare and attractive will always cost a premium in any sector - which means I'd command quite a high price if I ever came up on the market I reckon.....


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

8505davids said:


> One thing I don't like about LEs is companies *bringing out another 'LE' release (after trumpeting the best-buy-it-now-at special-price-cos-only-x-amount-ever-be-made) and the new release is just slightly different* - eg colour - from their original limited batch. Another ruse is the numbered edition proceeding the exactly the same unlimited model at the same price, which always seems a bit pointless *(I'm looking at you Yema)*.


You're spot on - not even sure how I could forget Yema in my rant! I suggest we call this phenomenon "MPLER" (manufacturer's post-LE regret)&#8230;


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

It’s not a sticker on the aqualungs


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Deleted..too many sherbs by me


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Well, I guess everyone has seen this by now
> 
> View attachment 16087343


Love it


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Getting back to the OT, I'm wondering why Doxa didn't have the watches ready to go out when they launched them. They must have known they'd sell out quickly so they can't surely have been waiting to see if they sold before ordering or needed the money up front for production.... Waiting almost a couple of months til they are ready seems a shame.


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

[QUOTE="(Just to be safe, DON'T open any of SaddleSC's threads on it when he gets his - made that mistake and now have three 300's!) .[/QUOTE]

Tell me about it. I'm in two 300 Aqua lungs deep due to him 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

schoutedeni said:


> [QUOTE="(Just to be safe, DON'T open any of SaddleSC's threads on it when he gets his - made that mistake and now have three 300's!) .


Tell me about it. I'm in two 300 Aqua lungs deep due to him 
[/QUOTE]

I try to help in any way I can!!! Haha


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Tell me about it. I'm in two 300 Aqua lungs deep due to him


I try to help in any way I can!!! Haha
[/QUOTE]
Add an M31 to that! ???


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

8505davids said:


> Getting back to the OT, I'm wondering why Doxa didn't have the watches ready to go out when they launched them. They must have known they'd sell out quickly so they can't surely have been waiting to see if they sold before ordering or needed the money up front for production.... Waiting almost a couple of months til they are ready seems a shame.


Well probably waiting for a container from China.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> Oris movements are Elabore-grade, or at least have more than the Standard grade number of adjustments....if I recall. I have a few Oris watches, all 3-hand autos, and all keep excellent time (near-COSC accuracy).
> That said, I've had 2 Jenny reissues, as well as a 1200, and those all kept excellent time....but all had top-grade movements, I believe. Doxa started putting in Standard-grade movements a few years ago, while charging the same prices, on some models.


Yep. My older ETA-model 1500T II is well within COSC and very stable positionally, while my more SUBs vary between -8, +6 and around +11 Spd with a fair bit of positional variance, none of which is terrible, but a bit of a letdown given how well-regulated and spec'd some of those models were. So it goes.

I definitely like bits of this 600T, but the shade of blue and bezel don't quite do it for me. Still, titanium and decent dimensions are nice to see at this price, and would be interesting to see it in the Searambler and Sharkhunter versions.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Getting back to the OT, I'm wondering why Doxa didn't have the watches ready to go out when they launched them. They must have known they'd sell out quickly so they can't surely have been waiting to see if they sold before ordering or needed the money up front for production.... Waiting almost a couple of months til they are ready seems a shame.


This is a bummer. Speculating that these were supposed to be ready but supply chain issues are causing problems for everyone. The watch has a big time summer vibe so they probably decided they better release them now as mid-October isn't a great time for a summer watch. I purchased knowing the release date but I'm honestly not thrilled about it. October 18th is still 6+ weeks away. I agree that's probably bad form by Doxa. Everyone is doing the preorder thing these days though so they aren't the only offenders. As excited as I am about this, you all have me concerned that the shade of blue may not be versatile and wishing a bracelet option was available. Hmm. Sounds like the first stage of regret. Ha ha.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Guessing a driving factor was that Geneva Watch Days was occurring and they wanted something to release. Of course they could’ve planned ahead of time and had them ready to go, but maybe that wasn’t possible. Who knows? 

Was hoping the Army was going to be announced during the convention, but I guess not.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Guessing a driving factor was that Geneva Watch Days was occurring and they wanted something to release. Of course they could've planned ahead of time and had them ready to go, but maybe that wasn't possible. Who knows?
> 
> Was hoping the Army was going to be announced during the convention, but I guess not.


I was def expecting the Army too - this was a pleasant surprise though. More to look forward to!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to wonder if the whole supply chain problem: lack of movements and extended time frame for supply of everything from dials to cases and bracelets meant that the watch was released on a rubber strap and also the biggest downside for me...no date function. Maybe they couldn't get enough date movements so opted for the no date version as they were available in great quantities.

It will be interesting to see if the movement is a true no date or a date version with the date wheel covered. Depends if there is a "ghost" setting when the crown is pulled out.

EDIT: I think this is the first ever SUB without a date


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Tpp3975 said:


> This is a bummer. Speculating that these were supposed to be ready but supply chain issues are causing problems for everyone. The watch has a big time summer vibe so they probably decided they better release them now as mid-October isn't a great time for a summer watch. I purchased knowing the release date but I'm honestly not thrilled about it. October 18th is still 6+ weeks away. I agree that's probably bad form by Doxa. Everyone is doing the preorder thing these days though so they aren't the only offenders. As excited as I am about this, you all have me concerned that the shade of blue may not be versatile and wishing a bracelet option was available. Hmm. Sounds like the first stage of regret. Ha ha.


Nahhh - you'll love it when it arrives!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Replying to my own post here. The 600T uses the Sellita SW200-1. That movement doesn't come in an automatic, no date wheel version.

I have to wonder why Doxa went for the no date look while using a date movement. Definitely gives dial symmetry but in a non symmetrical case.

Bold move and makes the watch a unique SUB.



Flyingdoctor said:


> I have to wonder if the whole supply chain problem: lack of movements and extended time frame for supply of everything from dials to cases and bracelets meant that the watch was released on a rubber strap and also the biggest downside for me...no date function. Maybe they couldn't get enough date movements so opted for the no date version as they were available in great quantities.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the movement is a true no date or a date version with the date wheel covered. Depends if there is a "ghost" setting when the crown is pulled out.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is the first ever SUB without a date


----------



## Lard (Aug 30, 2021)

A bit rough if a 2k watch from a name brand really has a ghost date on the crown but we'll see. Maybe they can modify the crown/stem and remove the date step?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It shouldn't be a problem unless they don't remove the date wheel. Which I would seriously doubt they wouldn't do. Removing the date wheel and disengaging that function just leaves a very small hesitancy when pulling the crown. Most people shouldn't notice. The Aquastar Deepstar uses a date movement and I honestly can't tell. I actually didn't believe it when I was told because it is, to me anyway, unnoticeable.

These are strange times in the world, especially the watch world. I'll bet that when Doxa decided to go for a non date watch, they assumed it would be easy to get non date 2824-2 movements. Then the world went to hell in a handbag and they had to do whatever they could.



Lard said:


> A bit rough if a 2k watch from a name brand really has a ghost date on the crown but we'll see. Maybe they can modify the crown/stem and remove the date step?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

I'm thrilled having no date. That's a feature not a detractor. More and more I find myself preferring no date.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Totally understand why people prefer them. The dial symmetry is fantastic but I'm just a "I like a date function" type of guy  I have 3 watches with no date. Classic Omega Speedmaster, Aquastar Deepstar and Aquastar Regate and the longer I own them the more I really do appreciate the dial symmetry without a big hole for a date number.

The other thing for me is that there has never been a DOXA SUB without a date window. Sorry, but the C-Graph is not a true SUB no matter what it says on the dial. I need a bit of time to adapt to the 600T Pacific look. Probably should have bought one 

EDIT...yea the Deepstar has absolutely no dial symmetry at all........ but it doesn't have a date 












Tpp3975 said:


> I'm thrilled having no date. That's a feature not a detractor. More and more I find myself preferring no date.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Totally understand why people prefer them. The dial symmetry is fantastic but I'm just a "I like a date function" type of guy  I have 3 watches with no date. Classic Omega Speedmaster, Aquastar Deepstar and Aquastar Regate and the longer I own them the more I really do appreciate the dial symmetry without a big hole for a date number.
> 
> The other thing for me is that there has never been a DOXA SUB without a date window. Sorry, but the C-Graph is not a true SUB no matter what it says on the dial. I need a bit of time to adapt to the 600T Pacific look. Probably should have bought one
> 
> ...


I am more than happy to offer you the first right of refusal if I don't connect with my 600T when it arrives


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

All right, dumb question but I haven’t seen the answer anywhere. What’s the strap width on this?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Same as vintage. 20mm



driggity said:


> All right, dumb question but I haven't seen the answer anywhere. What's the strap width on this?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Must be getting closer to delivery .... any buyers heard anything?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Must be getting closer to delivery .... any buyers heard anything?


Nothing here although the US website says 10/18.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Coincidentally yesterday I reached out to Doxa CS and they replied that they "didn't know exactly when the watch will be shipped but that you should see movement soon" 

So pretty much some time in the future.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyone have a squale 600 to compare with the doxa re-release 600?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Methinks massive difference in size. Why would you want to compare these two?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone else lost a bit of enthusiasm for this watch since the preorder went live? I kinda wished the strap was toned down a bit and I am concerned about the large expanse of empty dial real estate, but I will reserve judgment until I have the watch in hand. Hopefully it ships this week.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks about and slowly raises hand...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Has anyone else lost a bit of enthusiasm for this watch since the preorder went live? I kinda wished the strap was toned down a bit and I am concerned about the large expanse of empty dial real estate, but I will reserve judgment until I have the watch in hand. Hopefully it ships this week.


Yes me too but I think this is natural and unfortunately a byproduct of FOMO. You don't get time to think - grab it or it's gone and the price was low enough that it won't send anyone to the poor house (or divorce). I agree with you on the band. Even a second strap in grey or black would be nice. Easy enough to rectify. I'm still looking forward to mine but my excitement has subdued.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tpp3975 said:


> Yikes. Looks like Nato is the way to go.


What am I missing? Tight clearance between the case and spring bar?


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Bob1035 said:


> What am I missing? Tight clearance between the case and spring bar?


Think it’s more about the lack of versatility posed by a bright blue rubber strap until Doxa are able to offer alternatives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

greedyboythomson said:


> Think it’s more about the lack of versatility posed by a bright blue rubber strap until Doxa are able to offer alternatives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally, I think the potential lack of versatility is nicely countered by what looks like a perfect match with that dynamic blue dial and bezel. Looking forward to seeing real life wrist shots of these.

If a non-LE is released with the same specs but in the professional colorway (with black or orange strap) it will be an immediate purchase for me.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

O . said:


> Personally, I think the potential lack of versatility is nicely countered by what looks like a perfect match with that dynamic blue dial and bezel. Looking forward to seeing real life wrist shots of these.
> 
> If a non-LE is released with the same specs but in the professional colorway (with black or orange strap) it will be an immediate purchase for me.


Agree! I’m looking forward to the sharkhunter version!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

For those of us in the US, the package is allegedly held up in customs and not expected until next week sometime per Doxa USA. I suppose it's not worth getting worked up over although we are well passed "Mid October". Global supply issues are a problem but I would have appreciated better communication. I've had to reach out multiple times to get these answers. They should have just sent updates


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> For those of us in the US, the package is allegedly held up in customs and not expected until next week sometime per Doxa USA. I suppose it's not worth getting worked up over although we are well passed "Mid October". Global supply issues are a problem but I would have appreciated better communication. I've had to reach out multiple times to get these answers. They should have just sent updates


Completely agree with you...thanks for the update!
Just when my enthusiasm for the watch was approaching an all-time low, we now have shipping/delivery delays...


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Completely agree with you...thanks for the update!
> Just when my enthusiasm for the watch was approaching an all-time low, we now have shipping/delivery delays...


 No word on shipping yet (U.K.) Let’s keep the faith brothers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Tracking number does not reflect any movement.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

If they shipped DHL, they could be sitting in Customs in Cincinnati. I recently ordered some straps from Delugs. They have been sitting in Cincinnati for 2 weeks. LOL. Hopefully they move more quickly. This has been a disappointing process for sure.


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

I believe we all received a FedEx shipping number at the time of purchase. Guess I'm surprised it doesn't show the UK --> US transit information. But perhaps FedEx will take over at the port.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

snapshotgt said:


> I believe we all received a FedEx shipping number at the time of purchase. Guess I'm surprised it doesn't show the UK --> US transit information. But perhaps FedEx will take over at the port.


I believe they are all going to Doxa USA in Florida and then being re shipped.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like they are starting to arrive


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks like they are starting to arrive
> 
> View attachment 16195411


That is a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Looks like they are starting to arrive
> 
> View attachment 16195411


Nice. Hopefully arrive next week. That pic has my excitement back up. Gonna be a killer weekend watch.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

It looks like it was one of the first to arrive


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> It looks like it was one of the first to arrive


is it yours? What are your first impressions?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

RSM13 said:


> is it yours? What are your first impressions?


Not mine. My friend. He is reserving judgement. Doesn't like strap and found crown very difficult to unscrew.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Waiting patiently here in the U.K. I’ve gone a bit luke warm on it since ordering, but that’s me, rather than the watch. I’ll see what it’s like when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Not mine. My friend. He is reserving judgement. Doesn't like strap and found crown very difficult to unscrew.


That is my biggest complaint from the images I have seen. I am reserving judgment until I have the watch in hand, but I really wish they had included some strap options...perhaps include black or grey with the watch so you could tone it down a bit. Not sure why, but my enthusiasm has waned for this one in a big way. Maybe it is my new U50 that is stealing all the wrist time


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> That is my biggest complaint from the images I have seen. I am reserving judgment until I have the watch in hand, but I really wish they had included some strap options...perhaps include black or grey with the watch so you could tone it down a bit. Not sure why, but my enthusiasm has waned for this one in a big way. Maybe it is my new U50 that is stealing all the wrist time


What's going to happen here is that they will miraculously produce different coloured rubber strap options at $8million each, just like the strap options for the sub range 😂😂😂


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Seikonut1967 said:


> What's going to happen here is that they will miraculously produce different coloured rubber strap options at $8million each, just like the strap options for the sub range 😂😂😂


Agree 100%


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Here is a YouTube video that shows a bit more of the watch than the release photos.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I did have to smile a little at the video. The bloke in the video looks like he has the watch on an orange Isofrane strap...Yep the same Isofrane owned by Rick Marei. Of course it may not be a real Isofrane, but an homage


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Not mine. My friend. He is reserving judgement. Doesn't like strap and found crown very difficult to unscrew.


S


SaddleSC said:


> That is my biggest complaint from the images I have seen. I am reserving judgment until I have the watch in hand, but I really wish they had included some strap options...perhaps include black or grey with the watch so you could tone it down a bit. Not sure why, but my enthusiasm has waned for this one in a big way. Maybe it is my new U50 that is stealing all the wrist time


A grey to match the case would be killer.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Too angular for me.


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

From Doxa's instagram: the first batch has shipped. Edit: Doxa states in comments that the second and final batch go ship before Wednesday October 27:







Statement from


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this one in the metal. I got one but the blue has me abit concerned. I l’ll either love it or it’ll be a catch&release due to color. But putting a nice aftermarket strap will make a huge difference


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm living vicariously through my mate who got one. He was a bit disappointed initially, basically because of the strap. Too thick, too thick of a clasp, no strap articulation at the lugs and pretty much impossible to center the watch head on his wrist. He too considered a catch and release scenario.

However, he dumped the blue strap in favour of an Isofrane. Happy camper now and looking for a suitable Ti bracelet.



Jeep99dad said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one in the metal. I got one but the blue has me abit concerned. I l’ll either love it or it’ll be a catch&release due to color. But putting a nice aftermarket strap will make a huge difference


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm living vicariously through my mate who got one. He was a bit disappointed initially, basically because of the strap. Too thick, too thick of a clasp, no strap articulation at the lugs and pretty much impossible to center the watch head on his wrist. He too considered a catch and release scenario.
> 
> However, he dumped the blue strap in favour of an Isofrane. Happy camper now and looking for a suitable Ti bracelet.


Sounds like exactly the experience I am expecting when mine finally arrives


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm living vicariously through my mate who got one. He was a bit disappointed initially, basically because of the strap. Too thick, too thick of a clasp, no strap articulation at the lugs and pretty much impossible to center the watch head on his wrist. He too considered a catch and release scenario.
> 
> However, he dumped the blue strap in favour of an Isofrane. Happy camper now and looking for a suitable Ti bracelet.


Yeah I figure the strap will make a big diff. I don’t do isofrane but I’ll wear it on tropic or or BC rubber strap, as well as a grey canvas if I do keep it.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'm living vicariously through my mate who got one. He was a bit disappointed initially, basically because of the strap. Too thick, too thick of a clasp, no strap articulation at the lugs and pretty much impossible to center the watch head on his wrist. He too considered a catch and release scenario.
> 
> However, he dumped the blue strap in favour of an Isofrane. Happy camper now and looking for a suitable Ti bracelet.


I’m still waiting on mine. Try to leave me with some resale value Doc! 

Isofrane did look good in the T+T video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

greedyboythomson said:


> I’m still waiting on mine. Try to leave me with some resale value Doc!
> 
> Isofrane did look good in the T+T video
> 
> ...


You already planning to sell? 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

reluctantsnowman said:


> You already planning to sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It’s not you, it’s me....

I’m trying to keep the faith, but when we ordered back in August, it was still warm, sunny weather. I don’t know if the vibrant colour scheme makes any sense as we head into a dreich Scottish winter with 6/7 hours of daylight most days. #holidaywatch

On the upside, it’ll be my first Ti Doxa and I’m interested to see what they’ve done with the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Well no movement on mine in the US. I guess tomorrow?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I think your resale value is safe. 

It's all about management of expectation by Doxa for me. There were no real reviews of the watch. All fluff and infomercial pieces by people who didn't review but just advertised it. But hey, Doxa aren't alone in doing this. I'm even suspicious of the Aussie T&T video above. Of course they will love it. It is a great looking watch and it's "theirs", but given how the strap turned out, I wouldn't be surprised if they took it off and said it hadn't arrived.

Long story short. The 600T strap and deployant style clasp just don't work together in my opinion. That style clasp is great for a thin leather strap but trying to use it with the car tire stand in strap that Doxa used is insanity. The clasp has to be the size of a lego brick to accommodate it.

I guess you could kinda make it work by hacking off the end of the strap, but who wants to do that? The way the strap is locked into the lugs of the watch make it look real sexy but the radial angle of the strap is fixed. What you get is what you are stuck with, no matter your wrist size. It was the same with the straps for the Marei era 600T and 750T. They made the lug to lug length effectively 65mm. Skinny wristers like me just couldn't wear the watch with that strap. Heck, I've still got 3 or 4 of them lying in a box unused after almost 15 years.

The plus side is that pretty much any 20mm strap or flat end bracelet will fit and while it may not look as cool and trendy it will transform the wearability of the watch.

It's a great looking watch. It's a unique limited edition Doxa. It wasn't priced insanely like the 300 Carbon USD (good luck trying to sell one of them without losing a mint) so I think it will command its value and even appreciate in value in years to come.

Of course all this from someone who hasn't got one, didn't order one and my mate won't let me post any pics of his to illustrate what I'm talking about



greedyboythomson said:


> I’m still waiting on mine. Try to leave me with some resale value Doc!
> 
> Isofrane did look good in the T+T video
> 
> ...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

reluctantsnowman said:


> You already planning to sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I am already contemplating selling (or returning under the 30-day return policy). Just not sure the color scheme works in the fall/winter and the strap looks like a complete fail. I will be putting it on Isofrane ASAP. I think it would have been much hotter if Doxa had planed the launch during the summer months.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course, you do realize it is now the summer in Australia 



SaddleSC said:


> I am already contemplating selling (or returning under the 30-day return policy). Just not sure the color scheme works in the fall/winter and the strap looks like a complete fail. I will be putting it on Isofrane ASAP. I think it would have been much hotter if Doxa had planed the launch during the summer months.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah that was my first thought, Doc, when I looked at the strap. I’ve never been a fan of those sort of clasps on thick rubber straps because when you’re tucking that extra strap material underneath of the other half it just messes everything up. Give me a good old fashioned clasp (e.g. what the isofrane uses) on a thick rubber strap any day of the week.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to say I don't quite understand what happened. People will have tried on prototypes. Different sized wrists. Someone must have said, it wasn't the best design, difficult to center the watch head etc etc. I can understand the infomercial guys not saying. They never had a real watch to review or if they did, they don't want to criticize it in case they don't ever get another Doxa to review...erm...infomercial.

But again, I don't want to poopoo the watch. I really like what they did with it. It is an honest to goodness ICE era Doxa SUB. It looks great, Doxa stepped outside the tried and tested original classic SUB design and paid homage to the Aubrey era. Yea the strap may not be a home run, but it is easy to change and I spied a couple of pretty nice Titanium bracelets for around 70 bucks which would be absolute killer for the watch.



NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Yeah that was my first thought, Doc, when I looked at the strap. I’ve never been a fan of those sort of clasps on thick rubber straps because when you’re tucking that extra strap material underneath of the other half it just messes everything up. Give me a good old fashioned clasp (e.g. what the isofrane uses) on a thick rubber strap any day of the week.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The end result here seems like someone just designed it in a flat 2D software and went into production. The dial, markers, case - everything is just flat and lifeless. IMHO. 










It seems they did not use the design approach others use to understand the organic shapes of a wrist watch; hand drawing makes it flow:


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> The end result here seems like someone just designed it in a flat 2D software and went into production. The dial, markers, case - everything is just flat and lifeless. IMHO


Although on the other hand you could very well argue they executed a faithful reissue/reinterpretation of the classic 600T.

Ironically, I find their decision to remove the date to have hurt the watch’s design, as it really makes the dial open up and seem emptier. But overall I’m not faulting them for sticking to the case design (which I find fantastic anyways) and staying with the vintage markers.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Getting the right strap can make a difference to a watch


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Thread is turning into a bad Yelp review. Perhaps we should wait for greater delivery numbers and more hands-on assessments for judgement..


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I think your resale value is safe.
> 
> It's all about management of expectation by Doxa for me. There were no real reviews of the watch. All fluff and infomercial pieces by people who didn't review but just advertised it. But hey, Doxa aren't alone in doing this. I'm even suspicious of the Aussie T&T video above. Of course they will love it. It is a great looking watch and it's "theirs", but given how the strap turned out, I wouldn't be surprised if they took it off and said it hadn't arrived.
> 
> ...



You should see the rubber strap and deployant on the Omega Ploprof....makes the Doxa rig look downright miniscule. It just takes a day or two to get used to the heft. I wear the Ploprof and barely even noticed it after being on the wrist for 2-3 days.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I am already contemplating selling (or returning under the 30-day return policy). Just not sure the color scheme works in the fall/winter and the strap looks like a complete fail. I will be putting it on Isofrane ASAP. I think it would have been much hotter if Doxa had planed the launch during the summer months.


That sucks.. I was never a fan to start with


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

RSM13 said:


> You should see the rubber strap and deployant on the Omega Ploprof....makes the Doxa rig look downright miniscule. It just takes a day or two to get used to the heft. I wear the Ploprof and barely even noticed it after being on the wrist for 2-3 days.


Although no where the size, the Crafter Blue MM300 strap has been criticized for this as well. It causes the watch (which is already large) to sit funny and far too heavy than needed.

I think this is true for all folks who wear their rubber straps a bit on the loose side. These straps benefit from being a little tighter (likely the doxa as well). This will allow that rubber to form a bit and become a bit more pliable. The wear in on the Crafter Blue was not great but the result is brilliant. Best rubber strap I have ever used (integrated lugs)


----------



## Camicut (Mar 30, 2021)

Sick of checking my FedEx account for updates. Just ship these already. I know I don't have prior posts, but longtime lurker on WUS. Also going to be my first Doxa. I have a Nick Mankey hook strap in mind for my new 600T. I agree with many that I do not see the thick, pacific blue strap being the right solution.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Camicut said:


> Sick of checking my FedEx account for updates. Just ship these already. I know I don't have prior posts, but longtime lurker on WUS. Also going to be my first Doxa. I have a Nick Mankey hook strap in mind for my new 600T. I agree with many that I do not see the thick, pacific blue strap being the right solution.


My tracking # just updated and shows that the package was tendered to FedEx...not scheduled to be delivered until MONDAY, but at least it is on its way!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Same here, looks like Monday delivery


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Where are you guys located? Pretty ridiculous they didn't overnight these after the delays. My God how much money could have been saved? Mine says Friday but fedex has been terrible lately so I'm not holding my breath. 

There seems to be a lot of hate on here. The watch is 2k and titanium. I'm willing to forgive a less than perfect clasp and strap at that price. Way better than making me size and cut it. I am looking forward to pics of alternate straps as well as advice on how hard it is to change them.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Where are you guys located? Pretty ridiculous they didn't overnight these after the delays. My God how much money could have been saved? Mine says Friday but fedex has been terrible lately so I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of hate on here. The watch is 2k and titanium. I'm willing to forgive a less than perfect clasp and strap at that price. Way better than making me size and cut it. I am looking forward to pics of alternate straps as well as advice on how hard it is to change them.


Agreed...it is a decent value for money and a very limited run. I am being a bit harsh on it, but it is most likely because I bought a Sinn U50 SDR-T two weeks ago and I am absolutely obsessed with it. Not sure the 600T will see much wrist time until spring. I can't bear to take off the U50!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Agreed...it is a decent value for money and a very limited run. I am being a bit harsh on it, but it is most likely because I bought a Sinn U50 SDR-T two weeks ago and I am absolutely obsessed with it. Not sure the 600T will see much wrist time until spring. I can't bear to take off the U50!


Cool watch man. Congrats. Looks like a proper tool watch.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Cool watch man. Congrats. Looks like a proper tool watch.


Thank you, my friend!
It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


Yeah that is a sexy watch. If they ever swap the red for blue they can take my
money.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Woooooooaaaaaaaa. Holy Mackerel, that's sharp.



SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Woooooooaaaaaaaa. Holy Mackerel, that's sharp.


Thank you, my brother! It has been dominating the watch box lately.
At only 11.5mm thick, it wears like a dream...even for us small-wristed folks!


----------



## Camicut (Mar 30, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


That is a really nice looking U50. I find myself distracted today looking at other sultry pictures of Sinn watches online. So less than 100% productivity today.


----------



## Camicut (Mar 30, 2021)

Still no shipping update for my 600T. In a moment of weakness I finally broke down and called Doxa. I guess some of the allocation is sill being held up clearing customs and has not arrived at Doxa USA in FL. For those that have confirmation of shipping, we are going to need wrist shots at some point to help tide the rest of us over.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice Doc! Perhaps we’ll see a black version of the current 600T in time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Camicut said:


> Still no shipping update for my 600T. In a moment of weakness I finally broke down and called Doxa. I guess some of the allocation is sill being held up clearing customs and has not arrived at Doxa USA in FL. For those that have confirmation of shipping, we are going to need wrist shots at some point to help tide the rest of us over.


Sorry to hear that. That's disappointing. Doxa didn't do a great job with this release. I'm sympathetic and two weeks isn't the end of the world but it could have been handled better. I suppose anyone was free to cancel or return.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Tpp3975 said:


> Sorry to hear that. That's disappointing. Doxa didn't do a great job with this release. I'm sympathetic and two weeks isn't the end of the world but it could have been handled better. I suppose anyone was free to cancel or return.


I’d imagine the returns process is a bit more complicated once you’ve paid duty and tax  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

greedyboythomson said:


> I’d imagine the returns process is a bit more complicated once you’ve paid duty and tax
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah OP was based in the US so it should be simple enough.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Tpp3975 said:


> Yeah OP was based in the US so it should be simple enough.


Ah. I thought you said “anyone” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Camicut said:


> Still no shipping update for my 600T. In a moment of weakness I finally broke down and called Doxa. I guess some of the allocation is sill being held up clearing customs and has not arrived at Doxa USA in FL. For those that have confirmation of shipping, we are going to need wrist shots at some point to help tide the rest of us over.


Same boat here! ….pun intended


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


I am thinking of putting the Hanhart on the back burner and going for the U1 now. Damn it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

daglesj said:


> I am thinking of putting the Hanhart on the back burner and going for the U1 now. Damn it.


It is probably my favorite diver in my collection...highly recommended!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> It is definitely a looker and one of the most comfortable divers I have ever worn...


There are other divers than Doxa? !Mind blown!



Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

reluctantsnowman said:


> There are other divers than Doxa? !Mind blown!


If I remember correctly there are at least a couple of other brands


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> If I remember correctly there are at least a couple of other brands


Lies 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

As expected my 600T has been delayed by FedEx. Sigh. How will I survive the weekend?


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine still hasn't shipped


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Here are some pictures that Doxa has stared on their social media:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So for those who’ve been waiting for an update like me, I’m in the US and just got my FedEx notice that the watch was picked up. 
Delay was not bad at all


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> So for those who’ve been waiting for an update like me, I’m in the US and just got my FedEx notice that the watch was picked up.
> Delay was not bad at all


The FedEx delay may be worse than the Doxa delay. I sent something from Pittsburgh to Buffalo via fedex two weeks ago and it took 5 business days and believe it not went from Cleveland to Syracuse and then to Buffalo. They are a mess right now. Glad it's moving.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

snapshotgt said:


> Here are some pictures that Doxa has stared on their social media:
> 
> View attachment 16207030
> View attachment 16207034
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Tough to gauge the color with the lighting in these photos but I hope it's closer to the official Doxa pics. These pics are confirming for me that the strap needs to go.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

No shipping notice yet.

Looking at Doxa’s post on Instagram feels a bit like when you’re out for dinner with family and you’re still waiting on yours whilst everyone else has gone ahead and started.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tpp3975 said:


> The FedEx delay may be worse than the Doxa delay. I sent something from Pittsburgh to Buffalo via fedex two weeks ago and it took 5 business days and believe it not went from Cleveland to Syracuse and then to Buffalo. They are a mess right now. Glad it's moving.


That’s not too bad. I expect delays anyway given the current situation. I’m not too bothered by shipping delays, just a watch being delayed. Not a necessity. It is what it is. 
Crazy times we live in. Nobody wants to work, everyone wants a paycheck doing nothing.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s not too bad. I expect delays anyway given the current situation. I’m too bothered, just a watch being delayed. Not a necessity. It is what it is.
> Crazy times we live in. Nobody wants to work, everyone wants a paycheck doing nothing.


I work my a$$ off. And I want my watch! Lol.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got this


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, I personally think it’s like the Ford Mustang reboot! The first ones really looked right! Then, each year paid homage to the examples from 69-73, and ignored the movement away from what attracted buyers in the beginning! 
if the 600 is being produced to give collectors an opportunity to buy a fading line from 1979, then its a successful product! I personally feel the Aubrey era is an outdated almost Moonraker look that I don’t care to relive! 
it’s like Chrysler reintroduced a Cordoba!

I owned one by the way...


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Diogenes said:


> Well, I personally think it’s like the Ford Mustang reboot! The first ones really looked right! Then, each year paid homage to the examples from 69-73, and ignored the movement away from what attracted buyers in the beginning!
> if the 600 is being produced to give collectors an opportunity to buy a fading line from 1979, then its a successful product! *I personally feel the Aubrey era is an outdated almost Moonraker look that I don’t care to relive!*
> it’s like Chrysler reintroduced a Cordoba!
> 
> I owned one by the way...


Curious if you can you give a bit more detail? Admittedly not as familiar with the Aubry era as you are.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Aubry as in Aubry Frères not Aubrey as in the girls name. If it is any consolation I spell it wrong all the time too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Aubry as in Aubry Frères not Aubrey as in the girls name. If it is any consolation I spell it wrong all the time too


And autocorrect is a *****


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Aubry as in Aubry Frères not Aubrey as in the girls name. If it is any consolation I spell it wrong all the time too


Corrected! Until the next time


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm new to this forum, so hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to post photos of my new 600T. I've never owned a Doxa and I've never really been interested in their style, even though I'm a diver and have seen tons of them in person. However, when I first saw a photo of the new 600T Pacific I knew I had to get one! Unfortunately though, they were sold out. About a week later I was checking around the internet to see if any dealers had them available and I ended up buying one from Watches of Switzerland.

I've never bought a watch online and I've never been a WoS customer, so a lot of this was new for me. I placed my order on their site and forgot about it until a few days ago when a customer service representative from Mayors in Fort Lauderdale (part of the WoS group) called me. He let me know that they just received these watches (just under 50 of them, half for online orders, half for the showrooms) and wanted to know if I preferred my watch to be delivered on Friday or Saturday. Obviously I requested the earlier delivery! I also asked for a low serial number and ended up with number 29! I was blown away by their customer service and I had my new Doxa on my wrist at 2pm on Friday!










One of the reasons I purchased this watch is the mesmerizing blue color, I thought it would be perfect for diving and trips to the beach. When I unboxed the watch I was happy to see that the Pacific color was exactly the same as what was in the advertisements. I've purchased many things in the past that ended up being quite different in person, but that's not the case with this watch. The touches of orange in various areas pairs wonderfully with the Pacific blue, I really like the combination, it looks great!


























Even though I've never owned a Doxa, when I think of the brand I always picture a contoured/rounded case, not something that's more angular. I personally like this case design, but I can also see how it might not appeal to people who really enjoy the more "traditional" Doxa style. The brushed titanium looks great with this case design, I'm glad they didn't do something like polished steel. The unidirectional bezel is easy to grip and clicks solidly into place when turning.

Even though I could describe every facet of this watch, it's late at night and I really don't want to type that much, lol. So, the last piece of the watch I'd like to discuss is the strap. The color and style is great, but it's one of the worst straps I've ever worn. The problem with it is the thickness of the rubber combined with the clasp design. I have a pretty small wrist, so when I adjust the strap, there's a lot of extra material to add to the overall thickness. It doesn't look good and it throws off the balance of the whole watch. With this strap it's also impossible to center the case of the watch on my wrist.


















The extra material also pushes out the main part of the strap, which leads to a large gap between the strap and my wrist. It looks and feels terrible.


















Just to give you guys a visual on how thick the clasp area is, here's a photo of it next to my Rolex Sea Dweller Deepsea:










It's absolutely ridiculous how much material is back here and it makes wearing the watch very awkward. This is the only thing I dislike about the watch, but it could be a deal breaker. If you have a small wrist like I do, you will notice this. This might not be an issue for some people, but it's really going to annoy others. I'm going to order a variety of spraps/bands/bracelets/whatever to see if I can find something that is more functional and looks good. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Well that pretty much wraps up my thoughts on this watch. In summary, I really like the watch, but I need to find a different strap for it. I hope this information is useful and I wish I had better photos. I might take a few pics outside tomorrow, I'll post them if I do so. I know everyone here is patiently waiting for their 600T to arrive, so in the meantime please let me know if you have any questions and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

That strap would have to go.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I'm new to this forum, so hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to post photos of my new 600T. I've never owned a Doxa and I've never really been interested in their style, even though I'm a diver and have seen tons of them in person. However, when I first saw a photo of the new 600T Pacific I knew I had to get one! Unfortunately though, they were sold out. About a week later I was checking around the internet to see if any dealers had them available and I ended up buying one from Watches of Switzerland.
> 
> I've never bought a watch online and I've never been a WoS customer, so a lot of this was new for me. I placed my order on their site and forgot about it until a few days ago when a customer service representative from Mayors in Fort Lauderdale (part of the WoS group) called me. He let me know that they just received these watches (just under 50 of them, half for online orders, half for the showrooms) and wanted to know if I preferred my watch to be delivered on Friday or Saturday. Obviously I requested the earlier delivery! I also asked for a low serial number and ended up with number 29! I was blown away by their customer service and I had my new Doxa on my wrist at 2pm on Friday!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this write-up and photos. Interesting that WoS had almost a quarter of the 200 LE which reportedly sold out within a couple of days. A Doxa AD near me has also been advertising them for sale. 

I foolishly waited by my computer on the morning of release back in August, ready to click on the ‘exclusive’ link sent to me via the Time + Tide Club.

I’m patiently waiting on my shipping notification. Doxa have missed their own deadline for the second time. Meanwhile they’re posting photos of watches received by customers on their Instagram. Jars somewhat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Great review and sales experience.

The 2 images of yours below really do show the misstep with the strap, but not a complete deal breaker for most people as a quick change and we are off to the races. 

My one head scratch is why the designers didn't change the caseback design and make it flatter. Yea me and the flat caseback thing again but the 2nd pic of yours below just makes the whole arrangement look so off to me.

Health to enjoy your watch. 



USMCSGT0331 said:


>


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow that looks like a really thick case. I also have a small wrist so I want to see this side by side with a 300T or 200 to compare overall dimensions.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Ugh. Anxiously awaiting pics of alternative strap options. I still think the watch has tremendous potential.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Great review and sales experience.
> 
> The 2 images of yours below really do show the misstep with the strap, but not a complete deal breaker for most people as a quick change and we are off to the races.
> 
> ...


What size is your wrist?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah...that strap is an absolute disaster...my 600T will go on black or orange Isofrane the SECOND it comes out of the box on Tuesday morning. Other than the strap, I am getting excited to see it in person and I think on the right strap, the blue will really pop. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Yeah...that strap is an absolute disaster...my 600T will go on black or orange Isofrane the SECOND it comes out of the box on Tuesday morning. Other than the strap, I am getting excited to see it in person and I think on the right strap, the blue will really pop. Fingers crossed!


Was checking out the anthracite one. Any recommendations? Or thr light grey? Worried it will clash.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Was checking out the anthracite one. Any recommendations? Or thr light grey? Worried it will clash.


Black, Anthracite, Orange, or Grey...I think they are all pretty darn versatile. I have seen all but the Grey in person, but I think they would all look fantastic! I will post pics of the black Isofrane as soon as I get it out of the box!


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Just had my first full day with the watch and wanted to share a few thoughts on it. The watch itself is beautiful, but the strap is an absolute dumpster fire, they really missed the mark with it. I pretty much covered it in my first post, it's uncomfortable and an absolutely terrible design for this type of watch.

Similar straps sell on Doxa's website for $440 and that's without the custom made titanium clasp for this watch (https://doxawatches.com/collections/bracelets-straps/products/b-orange?variant=32908302483565). It would have saved buyers hundreds of dollars if they would have just used one of their regular buckle straps, those versions are $250 on their site. I know that I'd be far more happy with the other version of their strap, especially since now that I either have to buy a new strap or sell the watch.

The clasp also has the thinnest locking post (or whatever this part is called) I've ever seen on a watch, I measured it at .043" thick. This is probably a non-issue and will hold up just fine, but it looks delicate and out of place. Here's a photo:










I've only been wearing the watch around my house and I was surprised to see that the case has already started to pick up some tiny scratches. No, I'm not complaining about a tool watch being used and gathering patina from said use. What I'm surprised about is how soft the titanium is! Low grade titanium? Here's a comparison between the side of my 24 hour old titanium Doxa and the 10 year old titanium caseback on my Rolex. I remove my Rolex from my wrist quite often and the stainless steel clasp always rubs against the titanium caseback. This is actually the reason Rolex went with a titanium back, to prevent a steel back from being scratched up by the steel clasp. After a full decade of coming into direct contact with steel at least once a day, there's not a single mark on the titanium. See for yourself:


















The case is also unnecessarily thick, especially since it just tells time and doesn't have any date feature or other complications. As mentioned in a previous post, this watch should have a flat caseback. Using a caliper, I measured the Doxa to be .567" thick. In comparison my Marathon (no idea on the model, I got it when I was in Iraq) is .54" thick and my Omega Seamaster is .46" thick. Here's some comparison photos:


















Edited to add: I just measured the thickness of the closed Doxa clasp, it comes in at a whopping .44" thick! That's essentially the same thickness as the case on my Omega Seamaster! So, it's like wearing a watch on your watch, what a stupid design.

I don't know if I'm being overly critical, but I'm pretty disappointed with the watch after owning it for one full day.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> Just had my first full day with the watch and wanted to share a few thoughts on it. The watch itself is beautiful, but the strap is an absolute dumpster fire, they really missed the mark with it. I pretty much covered it in my first post, it's uncomfortable and an absolutely terrible design for this type of watch.
> 
> Similar straps sell on Doxa's website for $440 and that's without the custom made titanium clasp for this watch (https://doxawatches.com/collections/bracelets-straps/products/b-orange?variant=32908302483565). It would have saved buyers hundreds of dollars if they would have just used one of their regular buckle straps, those versions are $250 on their site. I know that I'd be far more happy with the other version of their strap, especially since now that I either have to buy a new strap or sell the watch.
> 
> ...


I feel like your impressions will mirror mine when the 600T finally arrives...almost like I am reading something I wrote 3 days in the future! Haha


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> I feel like your impressions will mirror mine when the 600T finally arrives...almost like I am reading something I wrote 3 days in the future! Haha


+1 I’ve emailed Doxa today to ask if it’s too late to cancel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Wooo, those case scratches are a bit concerning. I have to wonder what grade of Titanium Doxa used. Quick bit of metallurgy for the guys...

316L Stainless steel has an hardness of around 95 on the Rockwell B scale.

There are a bunch of grades of Titanium all with different mechanical properties. Grade 2 comes close to 316 at 98 Rockwell B but others are all around 30. If the 600T is scratching easy then it is obviously a softer grade of Titanium. 

I'm right with you on the Seamaster. Mine is the most comfortable watch to wear I have ever owned. The end of the lugs are pretty much on the same plane as the back of the caseback. The edge of the lugs on the 600T are considerably higher than the caseback.

The Doxa designers didn't have to do squat with the watch head. It is pretty much the same as the Aubry version. They just made it out of a different material and screwed around with the caseback design so it incorporated a big assed Jenny fish.

That would have freed them up to spend the time on the strap and clasp...... I'd be looking for a new bunch of people in that department. I'd also question why they gave prototypes to people locked in a dark room with no lights and have them wear gloves so they couldn't see or feel the strap

From a "woooo, that looks good" point of view, the watch and strap combo look really nice. Just such a pity about the functionality of the strap.

However, I'll bet Doxa will be watching and monitoring all the feedback and hopefully learn from this. I'd suggest in the future they send prototypes to people who can see through the Emperor's new clothes and comment accordingly 



> my first full day with the watch and wanted to share a few thoughts on it. The watch itself is beautiful, but the strap is an absolute dumpster fire, they really missed the mark with it. I pretty much covered it in my first post, it's uncomfortable and an absolutely terrible design for this type of watch.
> 
> Similar straps sell on Doxa's website for $440 and that's without the custom made titanium clasp for this watch (https://doxawatches.com/collections/bracelets-straps/products/b-orange?variant=32908302483565). It would have saved buyers hundreds of dollars if they would have just used one of their regular buckle straps, those versions are $250 on their site. I know that I'd be far more happy with the other version of their strap, especially since now that I either have to buy a new strap or sell the watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> Just had my first full day with the watch and wanted to share a few thoughts on it. The watch itself is beautiful, but the strap is an absolute dumpster fire, they really missed the mark with it. I pretty much covered it in my first post, it's uncomfortable and an absolutely terrible design for this type of watch.
> 
> Similar straps sell on Doxa's website for $440 and that's without the custom made titanium clasp for this watch (https://doxawatches.com/collections/bracelets-straps/products/b-orange?variant=32908302483565). It would have saved buyers hundreds of dollars if they would have just used one of their regular buckle straps, those versions are $250 on their site. I know that I'd be far more happy with the other version of their strap, especially since now that I either have to buy a new strap or sell the watch.
> 
> ...


Man this is a harsh crowd. I don't even want it anymore... how could so many mistakes have been made?.....


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

ohhh dear. 🙄 

Wait for the Mk2?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Or the Maranez version....  

That is a joke. The rumour is they will make a Titanium watch based on the Synchron case but they actually don't like the Aubry shaped case so have no desire to make a version of it



daglesj said:


> ohhh dear. 🙄
> 
> Wait for the Mk2?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Man this is a harsh crowd. I don't even want it anymore... how could so many mistakes have been made?.....


Kind of agree...seems like a bit of a bust...at least in the US you can avail yourself of the 30-day return policy. That is my plan for now, but I always reserve judgment until the watch is in hand.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Kind of agree...seems like a bit of a bust...at least in the US you can avail yourself of the 30-day return policy. That is my plan for now, but I always reserve judgment until the watch is in hand.


I'll reserve judgment but the case looks too thick and that strap makes it thicker. I loved the blue on blue vibe. An isophrane may ruin the continuity.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Kind of agree...seems like a bit of a bust...at least in the US you can avail yourself of the 30-day return policy. That is my plan for now, but I always reserve judgment until the watch is in hand.


Those scratches are actually the worst of the offenders. How did those happen wearing in the house in 1 day?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I was feeling left out when I didn’t buy a 600T. Now it seems I have dodged a bullet. The strap fiasco and the mega case are non-starters for me.

Glad I didn’t buy one. It does look cool though.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> I was feeling left out when I didn’t buy a 600T. Now it seems I have dodged a bullet. The strap fiasco and the mega case are non-starters for me.
> 
> Glad I didn’t buy one. It does look cool though.


Wanna swap places? I definitely prefer my Synchron Military.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Just got mine today and opened it a few minutes ago. First impression: love it! Light and colorful; and the shade of blue is very unique.
The strap issues I hear, hmm I don’t know yet, let me wear it for a day. I usually wear watches on rubber straps snug (almost tight) so that the case does not move at all and most of the time they are either too loose or too tight, and with this one I am lucky , the hole is spot on! I will share feedback after I have worn it a couple days.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bobs.divers said:


> Just got mine today and opened it a few minutes ago. First impression: love it! Light and colorful; and the shade of blue is very unique.
> The strap issues I hear, hmm I don’t know yet, let me wear it for a day. I usually wear watches on rubber straps snug (almost tight) so that the case does not move at all and most of the time they are either too loose or too tight, and with this one I am lucky , the hole is spot on! I will share feedback after I have worn it a couple days.
> View attachment 16209686
> 
> ...


Congrats...looks great on you, my friend! I just wish that case back was a LITTLE closer to the wrist.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Congrats...looks great on you, my friend! I just wish that case back was a LITTLE closer to the wrist.


Thanks brother. I hear your point about the case. I didn’t actually notice it until you mentioned it. If that was the case (no pun intended) I think the watch would feel too thin IMHO, if that makes any sense. I think this type of Watch needs the bulk, that feeling of going out and taking a beating without worrying about it. Here is side by side with my Pelagos as I know many are familiar with it.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Health to enjoy it. Face on it looks tremendous but this shot not so. It just looks like the top part of the case is balancing on a cylinder.










Also, in the marketing shots the top part of the strap is flush with the angle of the lugs. In reality the strap must move a bit when it is worn as it now protrudes a little. Obviously not a problem and not an issue but just something I noticed.

Interesting how the lighting of the photographs is important. Yours show the dial in what I believe is the true colour, a nice blue. Some other pics show it with a purple hue. Face on it is a great looking watch.



bobs.divers said:


> Just got mine today and opened it a few minutes ago. First impression: love it! Light and colorful; and the shade of blue is very unique.


----------



## B.Kohr (Mar 31, 2021)

Hmm. I’m another who was bummed about missing out. Thought it’d make a great Miami Beach/Hawaiian shirt watch…

Anyone with a 7.75-8” wrist have a wrist shot if one?


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Alright this is going to be my final long post about this watch. A few days ago I was extremely excited to get this watch, I've always wanted a Doxa and the photos online made it look absolutely amazing. This is also the first new watch I've gotten in almost 10 years and it was supposed to be a gift from my wife. I don't think anyone could have been more excited about this new 600T than I was! After having it for less than 2 days, all I want to do now is return it to WoS on Monday.

The watch is beautiful, there's no denying that, but there's just too many other problems and I can't justify keeping it on looks alone. First off, the strap is absolutely terrible and comparing it to the ones they have for sale on their website it probably makes up a quarter of the total cost. I would have been happier if it arrived with a $10 NATO on it and a reduced price on the watch. If I keep the watch, I'm essentially throwing away an expensive strap and having to buy a new strap like an Isofrane for over $100. That's pretty stupid and it's a waste of money.

Some of you might like the strap that comes on the watch, others will be in the same situation as me and they'll hate it. It's not just dependant on your wrist size; it's the design, execution and even the lug placement that makes this strap worthless. I've thoroughly discussed this in previous posts and have shown photos of the problem areas. Even looking at other photos online (this thread, Instagram, Facebook, etc.), you can see that the watch doesn't sit squarely on most people's wrist. That is a symptom of an underlying ergonomic problem that only gets worse for those of us with smaller wrists.

Take a look at this photo, notice how the watch doesn't sit evenly on my wrist and it's pushed to one side (it actually looks worse in person than it does in the photos). It's uncomfortable and it looks terrible. Due to the way the strap is made, where it attaches to the case and how it layers when tightened, it is impossible to wear properly on my wrist.


















Which side is larger, the case or the buckle? Absolutely ridiculous:


















I have a few other bands laying around, so I thought I would try them on this watch to see if there's any of the same problems the factory strap has. The first strap I tried was a tan NATO (which actually looks kind of cool with the blue/orange colors):










The first this I noticed is how much more comfortable this strap was and how it's almost completely centered on my wrist. If I were to keep this watch, I'd find a good NATO or something similar to wear it on, this was the best band I tried with this watch. Since the watch itself is so lightweight, it feels a lot more balanced by not having a massive buckle that's the same thickness as an Omega Seamaster on the opposite side of your wrist!










Even though I liked the 600T with the NATO, it was still far from perfect. In fact, no strap will ever be perfect with this watch because of the thick tapered case back and the height of the lugs for the strap. The lugs are up so high that there will always be a gap between the watch and your wrist. And since the case back is tapered down to a smaller footprint, there's less surface area to spread tension across your wrist when you tighten the strap. This leads to a pressure point. It obviously doesn't hurt, it's just annoying to feel if you're used to having a watch case take up a larger area. There's no way to maximize comfort with this tapered case back. Look at how stupid this looks and how the case back has a small footprint that contacts your wrist:










Now compare that to my Marathon on the same strap:










You don't even need to try them on to know which one is going to be more comfortable!

Next up was a dark green two piece strap, the results were pretty much the same as the NATO, so I'm not going to write a paragraph about it. It's centered on the wrist, feels a lot better than the factory strap, but the lugs and case back remain an issue:


























The final strap I tried was something I bought from Gas Gas Bones a long time ago. I don't like this strap, but it was still better than the rubber one that came with the watch. The results are as expected:


















Here's some photos of the watch sitting on a countertop, notice the lug height and the case back tapering. It looks like a turtle flipped upside-down:


















And here it is compared to my Marathon, since it's the only watch I have that can sorta be compared to the 600T:










I also hate this watch because it appears that Doxa used a very soft titanium alloy, instead of one with a higher Rockwell hardness. I use my watches, knives, guns, etc., nothing is a safe queen or pampered, but these scratches on the 600T are ridiculous. I haven't worn the watch outside of my house, so no diving or camping or anything else that would cause wear like this. I've just been doing chores around the house, cleaned out a closet, moved stuff around, normal everyday stuff. Compare that to my steel Marathon that I got at Camp Baharia (outside of Fallujah, Iraq) in late 2008/early 2009 and have worn on/off since then. The 600T is absolutely pathetic and I refuse to call it a tool watch.


















I haven't dropped the watch or bumped it against anything, nothing in the past day and a half stands out in my mind that could have lead to these scratches. They aren't deep, but a few will slightly catch your fingernail. If you plan on actually using your watch, it's going to get marked up very quickly. The titanium case was appealing to me because it is lightweight and it's supposed to be strong. At least it's still lightweight, here's what it weighs without a strap:










Well, I've wasted too much time with this, I'm going to put my Deepsea back on my wrist and get this 600T Pathetic boxed up and ready to ship back to WoS.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

That photo of the clasp sandwich is comical  

Noticed some very positive views being expressed on Instagram this morning. One guy says he prefers this to the Tudor Pelagos... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Some good and bad news then .... that fat caseback, narrow sides and flat shape looks to be an issue ... may be something for Doxa to look at before /if they go down the route of a steel version - some tweeks to the case shape and side depth should be able to hide most of the issue ...doesn't have to be the original shape - call it a new updated, improved version of the 600 - or would that just make it a 300 with a different crown position??. Anyone got profile pics of an original auto 600 side on (does make you wonder when the manufacturer doesn't show any side view promotional pics ...)?

I normally like the 'Omega' style of clasp with the strap folding under but on a thick strap like this its a no-no. Mind you, even with a normal buckle you'd still have a double thickness slab of rubber, though the strap would probably sit better.

I too would wonder why none of these obvious issues were looked at beforehand - even by Time and Tide who are also putting their name to it ... or were they just happy to have their own Doxa LE?? Wonder how Doxa will react if there is a mass sending-back?


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Congrats...looks great on you, my friend! I just wish that case back was a LITTLE closer to the wrist.


After 6 months of 300T wearing I now have permanent 'Doxa Dip' on the top of my left wrist.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> Alright this is going to be my final long post about this watch. A few days ago I was extremely excited to get this watch, I've always wanted a Doxa and the photos online made it look absolutely amazing. This is also the first new watch I've gotten in almost 10 years and it was supposed to be a gift from my wife. I don't think anyone could have been more excited about this new 600T than I was! After having it for less than 2 days, all I want to do now is return it to WoS on Monday.
> 
> The watch is beautiful, there's no denying that, but there's just too many other problems and I can't justify keeping it on looks alone. First off, the strap is absolutely terrible and comparing it to the ones they have for sale on their website it probably makes up a quarter of the total cost. I would have been happier if it arrived with a $10 NATO on it and a reduced price on the watch. If I keep the watch, I'm essentially throwing away an expensive strap and having to buy a new strap like an Isofrane for over $100. That's pretty stupid and it's a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Probably a stupid question but how can it be returned with all those scratches? I Probably won't even take mine out of the box I'd be so afraid to mark it.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Probably a stupid question but how can it be returned with all those scratches? I Probably won't even take mine out of the box I'd be so afraid to mark it.


I haven't looked at their policy yet, so I could be stuck with it.

Edit: Just looked at their policy, I'm screwed.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy watch owning to all that have this watch and as always, if this watch does it for you, good for you and I'm happy for you. 
But.......When I first saw this watch on the Doxa site my opinion was that It's a good looking watch...... if you look at it head on from the top. If you look at the sides of the case you can obviously see that it has a humongous gap and flat lugs that will only be filled if you have an uncommon wrist. And titanium has always been a no-go for me. No matter what type of titanium is used, it just doesn't hold up and it's not worth the extra price just to have the light weight. That's why I passed on it from day one. 

The color was too bright and as others have mentioned, a very uncommon blue. 
The good thing about it is that Doxa collectors should and will buy it no matter how it wears or any other defects anyone might find. It won't be a difficult watch to flip if you end up not liking it. I'm waiting to see it in steel and with updates.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I should have cancelled before it shipped. The case won’t work for me. Too tall And sits off the wrist with case back. The blue is also probably not gon a work. Hope they take returns and I’ll get a 300


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Health to enjoy it. Face on it looks tremendous but this shot not so. It just looks like the top part of the case is balancing on a cylinder.
> 
> View attachment 16209741
> 
> ...


thanks Doc! The color is a true blue, not a shade of purple at all. I see a lot of opinions flying around this piece, very polarizing it seems. I already see a tiny hairline on the side, not sure from what, but that tells me that this piece easily scratches. Will follow up after couple days of wear.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

The 600T’s case side profile reminds me a little bit of a Stowa Seatime Prodiver I used to have. Sharp, angular lugs combined with a thick caseback made the watch wear very tall (not my images):

















Great watch but never really got along with it due to this.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't looked at their policy yet, so I could be stuck with it


Thanks so much for the detailed review and all the pics you have posted. This watch will DEFINITELY not work for me with that case back depth. It looks silly on NATO and stands WAY too high off the wrist. I have mentioned it before but the best diver in my collection (that includes Rolex and Omega) is my new Sinn U50 and it wears so well because it has. nice flat case back. That is also why the Doxa 750T is so nice...it sits nice and flat on the wrist.

With the soft metal, I don't think I am even going to unpack this watch...right back to Doxa it will go. Unfortunately for you, WOS has a pretty strict return policy and the watch cannot show "evidence of wear" so I think you may be stuck with it, which completely blows.

But perhaps it will give you at least some solace that you have probably saved 10-12 people in this thread from making the same mistakes.

This watch seems poorly designed and completely rushed to market with obvious glaring flaws. Instead of bringing people into the Doxa fold, which was the goal of the ICE era, I fear it will actually sour newcomers to the brand. If this was ever made in stainless steel, the problems would be exacerbated because of the increased weight.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed review and all the pics you have posted. This watch will DEFINITELY not work for me with that case back depth. It looks silly on NATO and stands WAY too high off the wrist. I have mentioned it before but the best diver in my collection (that includes Rolex and Omega) is my new Sinn U50 and it wears so well because it has. nice flat case back. That is also why the Doxa 750T is so nice...it sits nice and flat on the wrist.
> 
> With the soft metal, I don't think I am even going to unpack this watch...right back to Doxa it will go. Unfortunately for you, WOS has a pretty strict return policy and the watch cannot show "evidence of wear" so I think you may be stuck with it, which completely blows.
> 
> ...


I’ve been trying to contact Doxa this past couple of days to cancel my order before dispatch. Having waited several months, I don’t fancy having to go through a protracted returns process as I try to claim back the customs charges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> Alright this is going to be my final long post about this watch. A few days ago I was extremely excited to get this watch, I've always wanted a Doxa and the photos online made it look absolutely amazing. This is also the first new watch I've gotten in almost 10 years and it was supposed to be a gift from my wife. I don't think anyone could have been more excited about this new 600T than I was! After having it for less than 2 days, all I want to do now is return it to WoS on Monday.
> 
> The watch is beautiful, there's no denying that, but there's just too many other problems and I can't justify keeping it on looks alone. First off, the strap is absolutely terrible and comparing it to the ones they have for sale on their website it probably makes up a quarter of the total cost. I would have been happier if it arrived with a $10 NATO on it and a reduced price on the watch. If I keep the watch, I'm essentially throwing away an expensive strap and having to buy a new strap like an Isofrane for over $100. That's pretty stupid and it's a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Don’t waste your time sending it back, WOS won’t accept it and you will be stuck with shipping charges


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

greedyboythomson said:


> I’ve been trying to contact Doxa this past couple of days to cancel my order before dispatch. Having waited several months, I don’t fancy having to go through a protracted returns process as I try to claim back the customs charges.


Not sure how that works from the UK...I have only returned one Doxa, but in the US is is very straight-forward because you just ship it back to Florida where it originate and they typically process the return in 48 hours. Keep us all posted and I will do the same.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Not sure how that works from the UK...I have only returned one Doxa, but in the US is is very straight-forward because you just ship it back to Florida where it originate and they typically process the return in 48 hours. Keep us all posted and I will do the same.


Shipping it back to them should be easy enough, but I’m anticipating that claiming back customs charges here in the U.K. will be the tricky part. I’m hoping I can stop them from dispatching the watch in the first place.

Have you seen this Instagram post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVpktHRLXgQ/

Seems a bit effusive to me, especially in the light of what we’ve seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

greedyboythomson said:


> Shipping it back to them should be easy enough, but I’m anticipating that claiming back customs charges here in the U.K. will be the tricky part. I’m hoping I can stop them from dispatching the watch in the first place.
> 
> Have you seen this Instagram post:
> 
> ...


I mean it’s entirely subjective.

No date and HRV are just personal preferences. How it fits on your wrist is dependent on how your wrist is proportioned and how you like your watches to sit. Liking the design, again personal preference.

Personally, I do think there are some issues with the 600T. But a lot of them are dependent on the person (design, caseback, etc). The major one that is not personal preference IMO is the seemingly-soft titanium used. The second _maybe_ being the strap construction although to me that’s not a deal breaker as there are a ton of watches out there with pretty terrible factory straps on them that I find enjoyable.

It’s sort of silly to think that there aren’t a bunch of people out there extremely satisfied and happy with the watch.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I mean it’s entirely subjective.
> 
> No date and HRV are just personal preferences. How it fits on your wrist is dependent on how your wrist is proportioned and how you like your watches to sit. Liking the design, again personal preference.
> 
> ...


If there are, then let them speak now.

Thus far the only positive review I’ve seen is from a social media account with 3k followers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

greedyboythomson said:


> If there are, then let them speak now.
> 
> Thus far the only positive review I’ve seen is from a social media account with 3k followers.
> 
> ...


I’ve seen a few on the Facebook groups.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I’ve seen a few on the Facebook groups.


I thought I was on all of the Doxa FB Groups, but maybe not 

Given that I’ve ordered one, I’d be delighted to read an unreservedly positive review from another enthusiast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Thanks @USMCSGT0331 for the pics and your experiences with the new 600t so far. Based on that carbuncle of a case back, I retract my previous enthusiasm for this watch.

The comparison with the Marathon really drives home the absurdity that is the Doxa case back. Both watches use a 4.6mm thick movement, but the Marathon is only that thick up top due to the stack height of the tritium tubes. What's Doxa's excuse, the extra 300m of water resistance? I'm leaning towards just piss-poor design.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> Alright this is going to be my final long post about this watch. A few days ago I was extremely excited to get this watch, I've always wanted a Doxa and the photos online made it look absolutely amazing. This is also the first new watch I've gotten in almost 10 years and it was supposed to be a gift from my wife. I don't think anyone could have been more excited about this new 600T than I was! After having it for less than 2 days, all I want to do now is return it to WoS on Monday.
> 
> The watch is beautiful, there's no denying that, but there's just too many other problems and I can't justify keeping it on looks alone. First off, the strap is absolutely terrible and comparing it to the ones they have for sale on their website it probably makes up a quarter of the total cost. I would have been happier if it arrived with a $10 NATO on it and a reduced price on the watch. If I keep the watch, I'm essentially throwing away an expensive strap and having to buy a new strap like an Isofrane for over $100. That's pretty stupid and it's a waste of money.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you’ve taken off the strap and have scratches on it. No return for you.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> I should have cancelled before it shipped. The case won’t work for me. Too tall And sits off the wrist with case back. The blue is also probably not gon a work. Hope they take returns and I’ll get a 300


Don’t open or wear it, they will return it.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

And the first one is up for sale at $2500 Let's see how long it takes to sell it.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> And the first one is up for sale at $2500 Let's see how long it takes to sell it.


Im super interested to see what the secondary market ends up at. Doxa’s have been pretty great at value retention these last few years.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Don’t open or wear it, they will return it.


Oh yeah i wouldn’t wear a watch then Return it. 
I’ll open it and check it out and decide but pretty sure based on pic it won’t work for me as bad I initially wanted it. 
I miss my 1200 pro so may get a 300t

If someone wants mine new I’d be happy to sell it at cost I’d be happy to sell it rather than return it


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Agreed, although I think it does seem to be cooling off a little and also unless you bought a Carbon at list and are trying to sell it. The USD Carbon seems to be down to about $3500 and I'm not sure they are selling even at that.

EDIT. No, I just checked. One did sell at $3500 assuming it went for asking price.



NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Im super interested to see what the secondary market ends up at. Doxa’s have been pretty great at value retention these last few years.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Yikes that case back shape - I def couldn’t wear this on my tiny wrist. Shame about all those scratches too - not a good look.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Agreed, although I think it does seem to be cooling off a little and also unless you bought a Carbon at list and are trying to sell it. The USD Carbon seems to be down to about $3500 and I'm not sure they are selling even at that.
> 
> EDIT. No, I just checked. One did sell at $3500 assuming it went for asking price.


Yup, the Carbons just don’t seem to have the appeal necessarily to warrant their price. Cool concept but flawed pricing.

Everything else seems to be doing just fine. The Blacklungs especially just keep going up and up.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Aaaahhh, Doxa forum.... Lots of talks not much facts, excepeted from one member disapointed, maybe for some right reasons (but also maybe not). If yoy keep the watch in good condition, you will be able to return it to Doxa, so I don't understand much this negativity.
Regarding the case back and after looking at pictures of the original Aubry 600T, everything seems to have manufactured more or less the same way. Not big surprise.
So, everybody should keep cool, wait for its 600 to arrive, check it carefully ans send it back if it is your cup of tea.
Anyway, nothing can beat the original 'tonneau' case


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Man! I really wanted to like this one! 

It looks killer from from a straight down view, but that side profile kills it for me. Plus the Grade 2 Ti is way too soft. Just like the Pelagos, it’s a scratch magnet.

Mid case and bezel look very nice, but that cylinder below with the thick case back makes it sit way too tall for me. The exact reason I sold my Sinn U1 Pro & 757.

After owning my Sinn T1 & T1B, comfort wise, everything else pails in comparison. 

This, IMO, is how all divers should be designed.

Recessed case back and downward turned lugs.
Not to mention, 1000m WR & 12.5 mm thin!










This is the complete opposite 










I like it when the watch hugs my wrist. Not sitting on top.










Over 2 years old and not a single scratch 
Grade 5 Ti is my favorite watch material.











Shannon


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Agreed, although I think it does seem to be cooling off a little and also unless you bought a Carbon at list and are trying to sell it. The USD Carbon seems to be down to about $3500 and I'm not sure they are selling even at that.
> 
> EDIT. No, I just checked. One did sell at $3500 assuming it went for asking price.





NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Yup, the Carbons just don’t seem to have the appeal necessarily to warrant their price. Cool concept but flawed pricing.
> 
> Everything else seems to be doing just fine. The Blacklungs especially just keep going up and up.


Exactly. I LOVE the carbons but the price point is just too high for me to justify. If they were $1000+ less I would probably have one or two by now.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Yup, the Carbons just don’t seem to have the appeal necessarily to warrant their price. Cool concept but flawed pricing.
> 
> Everything else seems to be doing just fine. The Blacklungs especially just keep going up and up.


And by the way, as european customer, the black lung fuss is a real mystery... Well I know the story behind it, but in Europe, it has absolutly no added value (except from some speculators that are interested in selling to US market).
Just for information, no value judgement.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

greedyboythomson said:


> I thought I was on all of the Doxa FB Groups, but maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna get an "unreservedly" positive review on a 2k watch.


sh3l8y said:


> Exactly. I LOVE the carbons but the price point is just too high for me to justify. If they were $1000+ less I would probably have one or two by now.


Me too. Waaaaayyyy overpriced. Too bad. They'd sell a ton at 2500.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

JIFB said:


> And by the way, as european customer, the black lung fuss is a real mystery... Well I know the story behind it, but in Europe, it has absolutly no added value (except from some speculators that are interested in selling to US market).
> Just for information, no value judgement.


Huh, interesting. Thanks for sharing. I know the blacklung is really historically a “US Market thing” but I didn’t think it would make much of a difference between continents. Feels like the price just reflects the limited numbers and the coolness of the watch.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Tpp3975 said:


> Not gonna get an "unreservedly" positive review on a 2k watch.
> 
> Me too. Waaaaayyyy overpriced. Too bad. They'd sell a ton at 2500.


This is news to me. What level of satisfaction is reasonable to expect for a 2k watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

greedyboythomson said:


> This is news to me. What level of satisfaction is reasonable to expect for a 2k watch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point is the level of criticism here is quite high for 2k. It's still a lot of watch for the money. I'm still waiting for mine so I'll reserve judgment but the level of attack here seems befitting something that might cost 2x as much. Again not saying the criticism isn't justified but certainly expectations should be different for a 2k doxa versus say a 7k grand seiko.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Huh, interesting. Thanks for sharing. I know the blacklung is really historically a “US Market thing” but I didn’t think it would make much of a difference between continents. Feels like the price just reflects the limited numbers and the coolness of the watch.


+1 for the Black Lung. Aqualung US Divers is renowned in the diving fraternity throughout the world. Jacques Cousteau was French. I’m based in the U.K. and I know plenty of guys here who’d love to add one to their collection.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I mean it’s entirely subjective.
> 
> No date and HRV are just personal preferences. How it fits on your wrist is dependent on how your wrist is proportioned and how you like your watches to sit. Liking the design, again personal preference.
> 
> ...


I agree. That's why I say it will be easy to flip if it really does bother you as much as it bothers some. 
There are plenty of very popular watches that have the same so called "defects". Yet they sell and they are loved by many. I wouldn't let personal preferences of a watch design sway me 100%. If I did, I would have never purchased my first Doxa or quite a few other watches. But I certainly understand everyones hesitation after seeing those photos.


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Tpp3975 said:


> My point is the level of criticism here is quite high for 2k. It's still a lot of watch for the money. I'm still waiting for mine so I'll reserve judgment but the level of attack here seems befitting something that might cost 2x as much. Again not saying the criticism isn't justified but certainly expectations should be different for a 2k doxa versus say a 7k grand seiko.


For clarity, the retail price here in the U.K. was £1820 ($2511). 

The price doesn’t really play any part in my disillusionment, but I will be interested to see how much they charge for that strap and deployant when they become available separately on their website! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Said in my best Michael Caine voice... Not a lot of people know this........

There actually was another version of the Aubry 600T made. It is rarer than Rocking Horse doodoo and very little is known about it. It was a similar shaped case but a little smaller with easier to grip crown and shrouded lugs and thinner and flatter caseback etc. For your delight and delectation and just to take the conversation in a different direction


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Aaaahhh, Doxa forum.... *Lots of talks not much facts*, excepeted from one member disapointed, maybe for some right reasons (but also maybe not). If yoy keep the watch in good condition, you will be able to return it to Doxa, so I don't understand much this negativity.
> Regarding the case back and after looking at pictures of the original Aubry 600T, everything seems to have manufactured more or less the same way. Not big surprise.


Exactly. But it does make for an entertaining read (kinda)… 

I'm probably an alien - I had the opportunity to put on the watch during the GVA Watch Days und nothing struck me as unwearable:








I’m not onboard with the “sharktooth” indices. But as soon as there’s a steel Sharkunter version with “block” indices and, ideally, a white bezel, I’ll consider it. If Doxa makes the caseback a bit smoother, all the better. But it wouldn’t be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Said in my best Michael Caine voice... Not a lot of people know this........
> 
> There actually was another version of the Aubry 600T made. It is rarer than Rocking Horse doodoo and very little is known about it. It was a similar shaped case but a little smaller with easier to grip crown and shrouded lugs and thinner and flatter caseback etc. For your delight and delectation and just to take the conversation in a different direction
> 
> ...


The very prominent placement of the “hai” (= shark in German) logo makes me wonder whether this might have been a very limited run conceived as a promotional gift? And as such with a quartz caliber???


----------



## LarryL7 (Oct 31, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Said in my best Michael Caine voice... Not a lot of people know this........
> 
> There actually was another version of the Aubry 600T made. It is rarer than Rocking Horse doodoo and very little is known about it. It was a similar shaped case but a little smaller with easier to grip crown and shrouded lugs and thinner and flatter caseback etc. For your delight and delectation and just to take the conversation in a different direction
> 
> ...


There is one of these for sale on eBay as we speak. Not with the same logo though but everything else checks out. 
Doxa Sub 600 Lm Divers Quartz | eBay


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, I guess 4838 is the model number. That one has a serial of 5832. The one in my pics is hard to tell but looks to be 5632




MaBr said:


> There is one of these for sale on eBay as we speak. Not with the same logo though but everything else checks out.
> Doxa Sub 600 Lm Divers Quartz | eBay


----------



## Onthewrist91 (Nov 1, 2021)

Given that I’ve ordered one, I’d be delighted to read an unreservedly positive review from another enthusiast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


Hey all,

I can see there's some different views here on the DOXA. Can I just say I have a copy and really love it. I've already taken it diving. 

IMPRESSIONS AND PHOTOS: DOXA SUB 600T ‘pacific' vs the Tudor Black Bay 58

I think it's good value and wears very well with a Barton strap on my small wrist.

In terms of alternate strap options, I use a Hirsch Pure rubber strap or a Barton.

I think they work better than any of the options I have seen posted on this forum, and wear better on my wrist than the factory option.

Cheers.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Onthewrist91 said:


> Given that I’ve ordered one, I’d be delighted to read an unreservedly positive review from another enthusiast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey all,

I can see there's some different views here on the DOXA. Can I just say I have a copy and really love it. I've already taken it diving.

IMPRESSIONS AND PHOTOS: DOXA SUB 600T ‘pacific' vs the Tudor Black Bay 58

I think it's good value and wears very well with a Barton strap on my small wrist.

In terms of alternate strap options, I use a Hirsch Pure rubber strap or a Barton.

I think they work better than any of the options I have seen posted on this forum, and wear better on my wrist than the factory option.

Cheers.
View attachment 16211595

[/QUOTE]
Thanks. Mind posting a link for the blue strap?


----------



## Onthewrist91 (Nov 1, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I can see there's some different views here on the DOXA. Can I just say I have a copy and really love it. I've already taken it diving.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Mind posting a link for the blue strap?
[/QUOTE]

I am using a Hirsch pure strap:








Hirsch Pure Blue | Rubber Watch Strap | HirschStraps


Order your Hirsch pure strap in blue here with free delivery available. Adorned with a high-quality Catwalk buckle.



www.hirschstraps.com





And also a Barton silicone:









Elite Silicone Quick Release Watch Bands | Barton Watch Bands


Our Elite Silicone Quick Release watch bands feature the comfort, style, function and durability sought after by the most discerning watch enthusiasts. Premium textured and available in many colors. Available for 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm and 24mm lug widths. Two strap lengths included.




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Said in my best Michael Caine voice... Not a lot of people know this........
> 
> There actually was another version of the Aubry 600T made. It is rarer than Rocking Horse doodoo and very little is known about it. It was a similar shaped case but a little smaller with easier to grip crown and shrouded lugs and thinner and flatter caseback etc. For your delight and delectation and just to take the conversation in a different direction
> 
> ...


Paging Timex: Doxa Q 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Re the Doc's Aubry 600 ... I do like a nice hidden lug ....I'm assuming the quartz lets it be a bit slimmer. Lets hope for some good news on the 600 when more folks have tried it.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Well my 600t was coming from Florida to Pittsburgh. Was supposed to arrive last Friday. Never came. Sat in Ohio all weekend. Woke up this morning to find it is in Texas! Now hopefully arriving Thursday- 8 days after it was shipped.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Boy oh boy.... That strap is way worse than it looked in the promo pictures. I still love the overall design of the Aubry era doxas, especially with the diamond markings. I still reallyyyy want one.

I'm just curious though for a sellita movement without the date function, what exactly is the justification for the watch being so thick??? That just doesn't make any sense. I hope that when the eventual SS version comes out, they make a steel bracelet, and thin the watch as much as possible. It still looks nice, but man that strap is a disaster.

Overall, great idea, but man they did not stick the landing on this. I really hope they actually listen to the feedback and implement positive changes. (not going to hold my breath though, because doxa seems to be highly allergic to actually acknowledging any criticism and fix things.)


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I will refer everyone to my dissertation on the Perfect SUB

PERFECT SUB (doxa300t.com) 

and this picture.










I've always been vocal about the thickness of the SUB casebacks and how they need to be flat. The reason I was told was because of increased depth rating and how the movement had to be moved further back in the case so needed a deeper caseback to accommodate it etc etc. Being the gullible sod I am I believed it until I took this image. Total and utter bollox. See the way the movement rotor protrudes above the bottom of the case? No, yea, neither can I.

Doxa could have made the caseback flatter than a witches..well you know what  but they chose not to...and don't get me started on the HEV position....ha, ha, ha..sorry. You all knew that was coming  

I think it is time Jan took the design team into a room and slapped some sense into them.




CityMorgue said:


> Boy oh boy.... That strap is way worse than it looked in the promo pictures. I still love the overall design of the Aubry era doxas, especially with the diamond markings. I still reallyyyy want one.
> 
> I'm just curious though for a sellita movement without the date function, what exactly is the justification for the watch being so thick??? That just doesn't make any sense. I hope that when the eventual SS version comes out, they make a steel bracelet, and thin the watch as much as possible. It still looks nice, but man that strap is a disaster.
> 
> Overall, great idea, but man they did not stick the landing on this. I really hope they actually listen to the feedback and implement positive changes. (not going to hold my breath though, because doxa seems to be highly allergic to actually acknowledging any criticism and fix things.)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Said in my best Michael Caine voice... Not a lot of people know this........
> 
> There actually was another version of the Aubry 600T made. It is rarer than Rocking Horse doodoo and very little is known about it. It was a similar shaped case but a little smaller with easier to grip crown and shrouded lugs and thinner and flatter caseback etc. For your delight and delectation and just to take the conversation in a different direction
> 
> ...


That’s very cool. 

Do you know what the “Lm” stands for?


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

No, I do not. Never was able to find out. I assumed it was short for Limited, but that's just a guess



boatswain said:


> That’s very cool.
> 
> Do you know what the “Lm” stands for?


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Onthewrist91 said:


> Given that I’ve ordered one, I’d be delighted to read an unreservedly positive review from another enthusiast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey all,

I can see there's some different views here on the DOXA. Can I just say I have a copy and really love it. I've already taken it diving. 

IMPRESSIONS AND PHOTOS: DOXA SUB 600T ‘pacific' vs the Tudor Black Bay 58

I think it's good value and wears very well with a Barton strap on my small wrist.

In terms of alternate strap options, I use a Hirsch Pure rubber strap or a Barton.

I think they work better than any of the options I have seen posted on this forum, and wear better on my wrist than the factory option.

Cheers.
View attachment 16211595
[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Did you write the review published on the T+T website?

I saw that earlier and wondered why, for the second time, T+T had omitted to use the factory strap in a review of their own watch.

Doxa replied to my cancellation email with a dispatch notification and tracking number, so it will be here Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Yeah, I see your point Doc. But why the hell should all watches have a flat case back?
It is a little 'taliban' position according to me. Why should evrey watch have a flat case back?
I have a Sub 300 with rather flat case back. Yes, it sits nicely on my wrist. But I also have a 1500 with higher case back... And I find it gorgeous too on my wrist. It is just a question of personnal preference, not of disign failure.
Just my opinion. There are no design sanctuaries when it comes to design a watch. And every type of design will find its pros and cons.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Really, you accuse me of this?

*"It is a little 'taliban' position according to me."*

It's an anatomical thing to do with wrist shape, roundness, size of and distance between the distal ends of the ulna and radius bones. Everyone's wrist size and shape is different. A flatter caseback stands a better chance of distributing the weight of the watch head evenly across the wrist and it will have a bigger contact surface. That means a better chance of the watch wearing more comfortably for more people.

You think this looks good?












JIFB said:


> JIFB said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I see your point Doc. But why the hell should all watches have a flat case back?
> ...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Lol


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I note that NONE of the pre-release photos I've seen, nor NONE of the photos in online reviews, show the watch from the side (I may need to be corrected in this).

It's as if everybody involved knew there was a problem, but nobody wanted to say anything. I can only imagine the conversation amongst the engineers going something like this:

Engineer 1: "This thing is too fat on the wrist. We need to tell the boss."
Engineer 2: "It's a train wreck. But I'm not going to tell the boss--you tell them."
Engineer 1: "I'm not going to tell them."


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

I read or saw video somewhere that this particular case thickness serves the purpose of depth rating.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

snapshotgt said:


> I read or saw video somewhere that this particular case thickness serves the purpose of depth rating.


I’m sure they’ll say that, but I’m also absolutely sure it could be designed to be thinner. The Sinn U50’s case isn’t anything special in terms of technology and yet it’s just over 11mm with 500M water resistance.

I’d have to compare the vintage model, but maybe it was simply designed to be the same as it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

snapshotgt said:


> I read or saw video somewhere that this particular case thickness serves the purpose of depth rating.


This is the excuse that most watch companies will point to, but it simply isn't true...an example of a deep diver with a very flat case back is the new Sinn U50...which has 500m water resistance and sits less than 12mm off the wrist.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I’m sure they’ll say that, but I’m also absolutely sure it could be designed to be thinner. The Sinn U50’s case isn’t anything special in terms of technology and yet it’s just over 11mm with 500M water resistance.
> 
> I’d have to compare the vintage model, but maybe it was simply designed to be the same as it.


That is so funny...we were typing essentially the same thing at the same time about the U50...great minds must think alike!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Hate to break it to people but the depth rating of any modern watch designed for normal diving, ie strapped to a divers wrist and not attached to the outside of a submersible going to the bottom of the Mariana trench has pretty much rock all to do with case design. Unless you are making the darned thing out of metal as thin as a coke can any stainless steel watch of minimal thickness can withstand any diving depth you care to throw at it. Very little to do with case design, it's all about water ingress points and the seals around those: crystal, winding crown caseback and HEV if it has one. 

Jenny didn't design the Monobloc case specifically to make it thicker, they designed it to remove a big water ingress point: the caseback.

Any watchmaker now that is telling you we made the case thicker to give it a deeper depth rating is just bollox unless they are doing something for bragging rights of 15,000 feet or something no-one will ever use.

How many of you scuba guys have been below 150 feet? Do you know that ordinary recreational diving certs are good for "only" 130 feet? Anything deeper requires a technical certification. Hell, the Mickey Mouse watch your kids wear will probably survive a 30 minute scuba dive if it has proper o-rings in it.

So yea, we made it thicker so it could go deeper is a pile of ... fill in the blanks.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That’s very cool.
> 
> Do you know what the “Lm” stands for?


Linear meters?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> I note that NONE of the pre-release photos I've seen, nor NONE of the photos in online reviews, show the watch from the side (I may need to be corrected in this).
> 
> It's as if everybody involved knew there was a problem, but nobody wanted to say anything. I can only imagine the conversation amongst the engineers going something like this:
> 
> ...


LOL yes but surely the boss has eyes as well.....


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Really, you accuse me of this?
> 
> *"It is a little 'taliban' position according to me."*
> 
> ...


Please, I am not accusating and I generally agree with most of your positions, with much respect.
My point is that there is not a single/only way to design a watch. If it wasn't so, all watches would have the same design and it would be so sad.
For me, with big watch with rather also big and prominent crown like most of Doxas are, it may be interesting to have thicker case back, to decrease the contact between crown and the top of the hand.
It is a very important point on the overall comfort of a watch.
Saying that, I also admit that it does not apply for the 600 case with the crow' at 4. But again, regarding the 600 and as I sais before: what was the case back shape of the original Aubry model?


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> That is so funny...we were typing essentially the same thing at the same time about the U50...great minds must think alike!


It’s a damn good watch. Not a huge fan of the bezel, but besides that it’s great.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Man I love my carbon and wanted this but thanks for the profile pic


----------



## Onthewrist91 (Nov 1, 2021)

greedyboythomson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I can see there's some different views here on the DOXA. Can I just say I have a copy and really love it. I've already taken it diving.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Did you write the review published on the T+T website?

I saw that earlier and wondered why, for the second time, T+T had omitted to use the factory strap in a review of their own watch.

Doxa replied to my cancellation email with a dispatch notification and tracking number, so it will be here Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]



I did, thanks for reading. I just write the occasional review and bought this DOXA as a private citizen. I can't speak to what Time and Tide do. But I have seen people with larger wrists enjoy using the strap.

For me it was about using a darker toned strap to highlight the dial more, as stated in the article. 

So it was my personal watch in the write-up, not something owned by Time and Tide if that makes sense.


----------



## Camicut (Mar 30, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Really, you accuse me of this?
> 
> *"It is a little 'taliban' position according to me."*
> 
> ...


This picture, the way this watch appears to sit on the wrist, along with some concern about the ease of


SaddleSC said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed review and all the pics you have posted. This watch will DEFINITELY not work for me with that case back depth. It looks silly on NATO and stands WAY too high off the wrist. I have mentioned it before but the best diver in my collection (that includes Rolex and Omega) is my new Sinn U50 and it wears so well because it has. nice flat case back. That is also why the Doxa 750T is so nice...it sits nice and flat on the wrist.
> 
> With the soft metal, I don't think I am even going to unpack this watch...right back to Doxa it will go. Unfortunately for you, WOS has a pretty strict return policy and the watch cannot show "evidence of wear" so I think you may be stuck with it, which completely blows.
> 
> ...


The pictures from USMCSGT0331 of how the watch sat on the wrist, way up high like that, along with the scratches on the outer lugs, convinced me to call yesterday and cancel before mine shipped. I loved the idea of a TI Doxa with that case shape, but do not like watches that sit up that high, with the lugs away from the skin. Everyone has their own fit and finish preferences. This was just looking more and more like it would not be a fit for me. 

Thank you USMCSGT0331 for the picture and info, they helped a lot.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Mine just arrived so I can't speak of the softness/scratches but, my original Pelagos did have this same issue (along with many other Ti watches that I have owned). I would say (without pictures, will update those soon), that the height of the watch isn't that big of a problem. I have around a 7.25 wrist and wear Seiko MM300's comfortably. Saying that though, the watch's lugs don't contour to the wrist as nicely as an MM300 but, I get the distinct feeling that's not the aesthetic that the watch had or should have in this re-edition.

The strap is extremely supple and has a lot of play in it for pushing through the buckle. The only break-in that's likely needed here is where the strap meets the lugs. This might lead to issues if it doesn't fit you perfectly but, it really doesn't fit me all that well. Loosening it up though and pulling it back a bit hasn't been a problem. Some of these comments must have been from folks with fairly smaller wrists.

If I am being honest, the strap is absolutely baller! I love how it tucks under and up beside your wrist as it curves up towards where the ulnar intersects your wrist. I am kind of shocked how much I like it compared to the crowd.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I’m sure they’ll say that, but I’m also absolutely sure it could be designed to be thinner. The Sinn U50’s case isn’t anything special in terms of technology and yet it’s just over 11mm with 500M water resistance.
> 
> I’d have to compare the vintage model, but maybe it was simply designed to be the same as it.


I agree completely. As an owner of an Ocean 2000 the whole argument that watches have to be ridiculously thick in order to have a higher than normal depth rating has always made me laugh. Then again I also have an Aquatimer 2000 with a caseback that puts the one on the 600T to shame.

With all the very strong opinions on this watch I can't wait to get mine and actually experience it in person. Of course the tracking information hasn't updated since it reached Orlando Saturday morning. Maybe at some point it will make it the rest of the way across the country.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine just arrived...it is better looking in person. The case back protrusion is not as bad as I was expecting. Strap still sucks...haha. I will post some pics when I get home from work and get it transferred to an Isofrane strap. One thing I would change about the dial design is that I wish the circular lume pips were a bit larger...more of a "maxi dial"...they appear smaller than I was expecting.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

You take such awesome pics. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SaddleSC said:


> That is so funny...we were typing essentially the same thing at the same time about the U50...great minds must think alike!


That is so hot


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is so hot


Thanks! That photo turned out even better than I hoped...haha


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine just landed earlier and blue is better than I expected though not for me. But too thick so I’ll return it unless someone wants it.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Some random angles and photos as promised


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

In person, the watch is much better looking than in photos (as is often the case). I am thinking about strap options and may just hang onto it after all. Orange Isofrane is the most likely candidate. Hmmm...decisions decisions


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

This is kinda sad because the watch is priced so amazingly well and looks the biz but doxa is known for comfy curved watches. If I wanted a bulky one of go with one of my vintage watches.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Yep, from the pictures above the watch looks quiet cool. And yes, it is not surprising that pictures tend to emphasizes some (probable) little defaults. So people should always wait to get in hand what they have ordered before comment.
Anyway, I am sure that the 600 will be a nice watch to wear and the blue is really gorgeous. One hell of nice summer watch IMO. And summer will be back in just a couple of months. So, if I had ordered one, I would certainly keep it to enjoy it at the good season


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Mine arrived today too after a 7 day journey courtesy of FedEx. If I had not been participating in this thread, my initial impressions of the watch would have been very positive. This thread had me convinced this watch was garbage. Well much to my surprise, I am very pleased with it. All the things that drew me to it in the first place are present. The titanium case in a Goldilocks size. The awesome blue (100% blue no purple) and the very cool retro vibe. The case thickness and stack do not bother me. It gives the watch some real presence. No issues there. I also do not hate the strap itself or the clasp other than the fact that it's quite rough and uncomfortable. It does need to be worn tightly to minimize the bulkiness. 

Appearance is very nice and the folding under the clasp isn't a big deal. I will explore more options but if I had to live with the stock strap, it would be no problem. This is a very cool unique piece - priced well - and I'm happy I grabbed one. I can see why it's not for everyone but I don't have a tool/diver in my collection and this one is a lot of fun.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> In person, the watch is much better looking than in photos (as is often the case). I am thinking about strap options and may just hang onto it after all. Orange Isofrane is the most likely candidate. Hmmm...decisions decisions


Nice picture. One of the few to properly get the color right.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Nice picture. One of the few to properly get the color right.


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Any updates from owners on the scratching. Man, my OCD hates scratches.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Any updates from owners on the scratching. Man, my OCD hates scratches.


There was that one comment about scratches from walking around the house. I usually wear watches mostly in the evening when new to keep them in the house and to make sure I actually want to keep them. This also means the house is darker and I usually bump into things which heighten the chance of scratching. However, mine's scratch free so far but, it's really only been a day or two. These are bound to scuff like all Ti watches. However, they will also darken and patina a bit as well which should aid in hiding these scratches.

Concerning STRAPS! I am psyched to try this tropic from JB: https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/rubber-tropic-orange/


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

braidn said:


> There was that one comment about scratches from walking around the house. I usually wear watches mostly in the evening when new to keep them in the house and to make sure I actually want to keep them. This also means the house is darker and I usually bump into things which heighten the chance of scratching. However, mine's scratch free so far but, it's really only been a day or two. These are bound to scuff like all Ti watches. However, they will also darken and patina a bit as well which should aid in hiding these scratches.
> 
> Concerning STRAPS! I am psyched to try this tropic from JB: https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/rubber-tropic-orange/


Navy blue? Do they ship to the US?


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

I’m really hoping one of these will be a good match.


----------



## driggity (Feb 6, 2017)

I have this Orange + titanium NATO waiting for when the watch gets here: https://prometheusdesignwerx.com/products/ti-nato-strap-20mm-orange

And although the FedEx tracking never showed the watch leaving Orlando it has now made it to a FedEx hub in California and will hopefully be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

I haven't been wearing my watch, but I've kept it wound to check it's time keeping accuracy. It's currently 1 minute 27 seconds fast since Friday. Is this normal for Doxas or this type of movement (Sellita SW200)? I'm not expecting insane accuracy for this price range, but I was hoping for it to be a little better than a gain of 17.4 seconds per day.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't been wearing my watch, but I've kept it wound to check it's time keeping accuracy. It's currently 1 minute 27 seconds fast since Friday. Is this normal for Doxas or this type of movement (Sellita SW200)? I'm not expecting insane accuracy for this price range, but I was hoping for it to be a little better than a gain of 17.4 seconds per day.


A quick Google search says 12 to 30 seconds a day for a standard grade sw200.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Navy blue? Do they ship to the US?


Absolutely! I have a standard black tropic from them. They ship only on certain days of the week so it can take a second to arrive but, well worth the wait (if you like tropic straps)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't been wearing my watch, but I've kept it wound to check it's time keeping accuracy. It's currently 1 minute 27 seconds fast since Friday. Is this normal for Doxas or this type of movement (Sellita SW200)? I'm not expecting insane accuracy for this price range, but I was hoping for it to be a little better than a gain of 17.4 seconds per day.


No I would expect better from a Doxa. Everything I have heard/read about the 300t for instance indicates a much tighter accuracy than what you describe.
My own 300t is +2spd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

These look nice: https://vero-watch.com/products/20m...62pzFwcEmtJtCQLVL31nZbCHDZA_W0wRoCWFoQAvD_BwE

Really debating color. I could go with the royal blue. How do folks think about how navy would look? Or even the light grey? Decisions decisions!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Per Doxa USA, the watch is Grade 2 titanium for anyone wondering.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Per Doxa USA, the watch is Grade 2 titanium for anyone wondering.


Great info...thanks for posting!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine is going back. But blue is better in real life than I expected based on recent pics. 

Crown and bezel operate very well on mine. 
Watch is Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't been wearing my watch, but I've kept it wound to check it's time keeping accuracy. It's currently 1 minute 27 seconds fast since Friday. Is this normal for Doxas or this type of movement (Sellita SW200)? I'm not expecting insane accuracy for this price range, but I was hoping for it to be a little better than a gain of 17.4 seconds per day.


You'll get better results actually wearing the watch imo mate 👍


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

braidn said:


> There was that one comment about scratches from walking around the house. I usually wear watches mostly in the evening when new to keep them in the house and to make sure I actually want to keep them. This also means the house is darker and I usually bump into things which heighten the chance of scratching. However, mine's scratch free so far but, it's really only been a day or two. These are bound to scuff like all Ti watches. However, they will also darken and patina a bit as well which should aid in hiding these scratches.
> 
> Concerning STRAPS! I am psyched to try this tropic from JB: https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/rubber-tropic-orange/


Thanks I'm going to try this strap to compare toy tropics and vintage tropics.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

ed335d said:


> I’m really hoping one of these will be a good match.


What's the far right one thanks


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't been wearing my watch, but I've kept it wound to check it's time keeping accuracy. It's currently 1 minute 27 seconds fast since Friday. Is this normal for Doxas or this type of movement (Sellita SW200)? I'm not expecting insane accuracy for this price range, but I was hoping for it to be a little better than a gain of 17.4 seconds per day.


Many of my watches are not very accurate if they are not being worn. Check it after wearing it for a few days. Even after a few weeks or months the accuracy may change after wearing it. I believe in "breaking in" a movement by making it work as intended for a period of time.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Per Doxa USA, the watch is Grade 2 titanium for anyone wondering.


Good to see Doxa admitting that it is Grade 2. It always miffed me a little that Tudor still doesn't claim what grade the Pelagos is.


----------



## USMCSGT0331 (Oct 30, 2021)

Seikonut1967 said:


> You'll get better results actually wearing the watch imo mate 👍





Ticktocker said:


> Many of my watches are not very accurate if they are not being worn. Check it after wearing it for a few days. Even after a few weeks or months the accuracy may change after wearing it. I believe in "breaking in" a movement by making it work as intended for a period of time.


I haven't worn the watch these past few days because I haven't found a band that's comfortable and looks good. I originally liked the NATO, but high lugs and thick/tapered case back caused it to constantly rock around, it quickly became a nuisance.

I just got a new strap, so I'm giving this watch one last try. I've always wanted a Komfit band for my Omega, so I ordered one thinking that it might also work for the 600T. After wearing it all day, I think this is as good as it will get for my wrist. Here's some photos:


































I personally think the Komfit mesh bracelet looks great on this watch, it's a pretty good match for this case design. The bracelet is extremely comfortable, it's lightweight and the ends of it do a good job hiding how high the lugs are on the case. I'm still trying to decide if I want to sell the watch, but I'm giving every chance I possibly can to make it work for me. Had this Komfit bracelet not worked out, the watch would be on ebay right now. I'm going to wear it for a week and see how well I like it.

If any of you guys have a Komfit on hand, try it out, I think it's a pretty good match to this watch.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m not a believer in that a watch needs breaking in , if it’s running at 1.27 minutes fast I would say it’s probably magnetised


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Contaygious said:


> What's the far right one thanks


Tropic Star


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> I’m not a believer in that a watch needs breaking in , if it’s running at 1.27 minutes fast I would say it’s probably magnetised


Plus one from my side for that hypothesis…


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

USMCSGT0331 said:


> I haven't worn the watch these past few days because I haven't found a band that's comfortable and looks good. I originally liked the NATO, but high lugs and thick/tapered case back caused it to constantly rock around, it quickly became a nuisance.
> 
> I just got a new strap, so I'm giving this watch one last try. I've always wanted a Komfit band for my Omega, so I ordered one thinking that it might also work for the 600T. After wearing it all day, I think this is as good as it will get for my wrist. Here's some photos:
> 
> ...


Cool bracelet. Fits the retro vibe of the watch well. I don't love the endlinks but the rest is cool.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> I’m not a believer in that a watch needs breaking in , if it’s running at 1.27 minutes fast I would say it’s probably magnetised


I'm not a horologist but I'm thinking that wearing a new watch for a few weeks distributes the oils in the movement. After all, the movement has been sitting there doing nothing since it was installed. That's why the accuracy changes by a bit after wearing it for a while. 
Of course if it's way off you have a problem like magnetization or something else but every watch I've ever had either got better or worse accuracy after wearing it (breaking it in) that when brand, spanking new.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> I’m not a believer in that a watch needs breaking in , if it’s running at 1.27 minutes fast I would say it’s probably magnetised


17 seconds a day, the 1.27min was over 5 days. 
It’s not horrible for a basic eta or Sellita mvt though not very good either. 
Though it wouldn’t hurt to demag it not sure it’s the problem. 
He could run it over a compass and see if it’s magnetized at all I suppose


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

my bad I thought it was 1.27 a day , I still believe that it doesn’t need breaking in though


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> my bad I thought it was 1.27 a day , I still believe that it doesn’t need breaking in though


I’ve seen some new watches adjust a bit but not big difference. That said. He had it just sitting for 5 days so not ideal to measure time over a period of time. If he wore it for 5 days or changed positons it might have made a difference


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

No 171 has arrived. 

I was almost sure I was going to return this due to the previous comments, but it’s lovely in the flesh and the strap isn’t too bad at all, although I’ll still probably change it out, if I keep it (which I can’t make up my mind about)!


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

ed335d said:


> No 171 has arrived.
> 
> I was almost sure I was going to return this due to the previous comments, but it’s lovely in the flesh and the strap isn’t too bad at all, although I’ll still probably change it out, if I keep it (which I can’t make up my mind about)!


I’d keep it, if only for the reason that if you sell the watch down the road, buyers will likely want to have the strap (even if it gets a reputation for being mediocre).


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> I’d keep it, if only for the reason that if you sell the watch down the road, buyers will likely want to have the strap (even if it gets a reputation for being mediocre).


I meant if I keep the watch! I’ll not risk a strap change if I’m likely to return it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

ed335d said:


> I meant if I keep the watch! I’ll not risk a strap change if I’m likely to return it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, haha sorry misread that.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

This works!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

ed335d said:


> This works!


Looks awesome! Who makes it?


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

bobs.divers said:


> Looks awesome! Who makes it?


It’s an original Tropic (I’m afraid)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

ed335d said:


> It’s an original Tropic (I’m afraid)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


👍🏾Looks the business!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

ed335d said:


> This works!


This 100% works! Although the strap that this thing came on isn't terrible, it likely is better on 99% of other straps. Would love to see Doxa give us a buckle and keepers option (I would totally buy) for the OG strap and remove the folding deployant. Then again, buying an orange isofrane and using that buckle and keepers would probably be just fine.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Off topic a little. I am a newbie on changing straps. Any tips on how to do it safely? Every time I take it to a watch guy, they scratch them too so I figure I might as well stop paying for that. I can scratch them myself for free!


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Tpp3975 said:


> Off topic a little. I am a newbie on changing straps. Any tips on how to do it safely? Every time I take it to a watch guy, they scratch them too so I figure I might as well stop paying for that. I can scratch them myself for free!


On some watches it’s damn near impossible to not scratch the lugs a little. If you really want to limit scratches, you can put tape on the lugs while you’re changing straps. That’ll help limit scratches from the toolbar when it slips.


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Off topic a little. I am a newbie on changing straps. Any tips on how to do it safely? Every time I take it to a watch guy, they scratch them too so I figure I might as well stop paying for that. I can scratch them myself for free!


Some tape on the underside of the lugs, and a pair of Bergeon spring bar tweezers, either 6825 or 7825


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Changing things up while I figure out a buckle/keeper replacement for the stock strap. If anyone wanted to know length of the Joseph Bonnie Tropic on this. It's in a reverse orientation but, I find for me the strap wears a bit better like this (on all watches, not just the 600). Overall the watch is big (and that's likely due to the style of the re-edition), but it really is manageable due to the Ti and a supple, flexible strap. It's really too bad that the buckle on the stock strap turned out to be too funky to accomplish the latter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ed335d said:


> This works!


That is not bad at all, it really pairs quite nicely with the Doxa 600 in color and style. I’d like to see a profile pic to see how it sits on your wrist. 
This is the first strap combo i reaally like, that I’ve seen so far here. Well done


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll take whoever is selling theirs.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

NM-1 said:


> I'll take whoever is selling theirs.


And you'll pay. There are a couple for sale here and elsewhere at big premiums over MSRP.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> And you'll pay. There are a couple for sale here and elsewhere at big premiums over MSRP.


Seen one for sale already at $3k 😮


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I should clarify, I'll pay original costs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NM-1 said:


> I should clarify, I'll pay original costs.


Just returned mine. Timing  Was willing to sell for MSRP only had posted here but no one seemed interested 

They should be restocking mine today or soon 
So
Email Stephanie to See if you can buy it. 
Didn’t wear it


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Seikonut1967 said:


> Seen one for sale already at $3k 😮


Give me a carbon for that price.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Give me a carbon for that price.


Not really for me to vent my feelings, but it's a bit ott imo.


----------



## pcallawa (Feb 2, 2019)

I picked up mine yesterday - I don't have any pictures handy but I was pleasantly surprised in person. I was really worried about the profile height but it feels fine on the wrist. I don't know how I feel about the strap yet, I'll buy a few others and try them out. Much more of a summer watch feel so I'm not sure how 

I'm local to NY so I actually just bought it on October 13 after it was marked as sold out online - watchesofswitzerland in soho had an allocation at retail price. They may still have a few, so if anyone who still wants one is close to one of their stores it can't hurt to try.


----------



## pcallawa (Feb 2, 2019)

pcallawa said:


> I picked up mine yesterday - I don't have any pictures handy but I was pleasantly surprised in person. I was really worried about the profile height but it feels fine on the wrist. I don't know how I feel about the strap yet, I'll buy a few others and try them out. Much more of a summer watch feel so I'm not sure how
> 
> I'm local to NY so I actually just bought it on October 13 after it was marked as sold out online - watchesofswitzerland in soho had an allocation at retail price. They may still have a few, so if anyone who still wants one is close to one of their stores it can't hurt to try.


Edit: "Not sure how much I'll wear it in the fall/winter"


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

pcallawa said:


> Edit: "Not sure how much I'll wear it in the fall/winter"


I think with the right strap it can work for all seasons. The blue pelagos comes to mind.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I find it comfortable and generally a nice watch overall once I put the Titainium Hirsch Bracelet on it. I only own 25 or so Doxas so I'm no expert but I like it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I find it comfortable and generally a nice watch overall once I put the Titainium Hirsch Bracelet on it. I only own 25 or so Doxas so I'm no expert but I like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16230765
> ...


THAT is how this watch should have shipped from Doxa...LOVE the bracelet on this watch. You may have just convinced me not to return mine!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

UPDATE...I have #55 in unworn condition and am planning on returning it. I will be shipping it back to Doxa tomorrow at lunchtime. If anybody has been looking for one, please reach out to me via PM and I will respond in the morning.

In the end...I like the 600T, but I LOVE my Sinn U50 and if I want to wear a titanium Doxa, nothing on earth beats the Mission 31, so this one just won't see any wrist time, although the pics Red posted of the 600T on bracelet definitely had me briefly reconsidering


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

SaddleSC said:


> UPDATE...I have #55 in unworn condition and am planning on returning it. I will be shipping it back to Doxa tomorrow at lunchtime. If anybody has been looking for one, please reach out to me via PM and I will respond in the morning.
> 
> In the end...I like the 600T, but I LOVE my Sinn U50 and if I want to wear a titanium Doxa, nothing on earth beats the Mission 31, so this one just won't see any wrist time, although the pics Red posted of the 600T on bracelet definitely had me briefly reconsidering


I love my Mission 31 as well and wish I had the 800Ti to complete the light weight trio.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I love my Mission 31 as well and wish I had the 800Ti to complete the light weight trio.


I agree with you 100%, my friend! The 800Ti is on my list as well


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree with you 100%, my friend! The 800Ti is on my list as well


FYI there’s a 800ti in the bay for auction:


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

lilreddivinghood said:


> I find it comfortable and generally a nice watch overall once I put the Titainium Hirsch Bracelet on it. I only own 25 or so Doxas so I'm no expert but I like it.
> 
> Lovely bracelet, it fits beautifully! Really enhances the 600T, good taste there =)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> UPDATE...I have #55 in unworn condition and am planning on returning it. I will be shipping it back to Doxa tomorrow at lunchtime. If anybody has been looking for one, please reach out to me via PM and I will respond in the morning.
> 
> In the end...I like the 600T, but I LOVE my Sinn U50 and if I want to wear a titanium Doxa, nothing on earth beats the Mission 31, so this one just won't see any wrist time, although the pics Red posted of the 600T on bracelet definitely had me briefly reconsidering


From the sounds of things you probably can do a little better holding


lilreddivinghood said:


> I find it comfortable and generally a nice watch overall once I put the Titainium Hirsch Bracelet on it. I only own 25 or so Doxas so I'm no expert but I like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16230765
> ...


Any idea where one can source this strap?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> From the sounds of things you probably can do a little better holding


In theory, I agree with you, but there are better watches out there as far as "speculation" watches are concerned. I need to enjoy wearing a watch first and foremost...the appreciation is the icing on the cake.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Tpp3975 said:


> From the sounds of things you probably can do a little better holding
> 
> 
> Any idea where one can source this strap?


I got it on Amazon from Milano watchbands Total with shipping was 50 bucks.
Cheers,
Red


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

bobs.divers said:


> FYI there’s a 800ti in the bay for auction:
> 
> View attachment 16231805


Thanks for the tip.....I'm watching it!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Anyone gonna grab one of the new stainless versions? Kind of a slap in the face to us - $500 cheaper and with bracelet? Feels a little underhanded given we have had these less than a month.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> Anyone gonna grab one of the new stainless versions? Kind of a slap in the face to us - $500 cheaper and with bracelet? Feels a little underhanded given we have had these less than a month.


Don't forget that the new version has a date complication also! That was my concern when my 600T Titanium arrived...I also thought the dial was too plain with no date. I flipped it for a few hundred profit a couple of weeks ago and now am excited to grab one of the new stainless date models on the bracelet!

In the short term, I think this release will absolutely TANK the value of the Time + Tide version but in the long term, you may break even.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Don't forget that the new version has a date complication also! That was my concern when my 600T Titanium arrived...I also thought the dial was too plain with no date. I flipped it for a few hundred profit a couple of weeks ago and now am excited to grab one of the new stainless date models on the bracelet!
> 
> In the short term, I think this release will absolutely TANK the value of the Time + Tide version but in the long term, you may break even.


I actually think my return window is still open. So I may just return it. 30 days in the US right?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> I actually think my return window is still open. So I may just return it. 30 days in the US right?





SaddleSC said:


> Don't forget that the new version has a date complication also! That was my concern when my 600T Titanium arrived...I also thought the dial was too plain with no date. I flipped it for a few hundred profit a couple of weeks ago and now am excited to grab one of the new stainless date models on the bracelet!
> 
> In the short term, I think this release will absolutely TANK the value of the Time + Tide version but in the long term, you may break even.


I actually prefer no date. If they gave us a titanium bracelet option I’d probably hold. But I’m peeved about the bracelet.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> I actually think my return window is still open. So I may just return it. 30 days in the US right?


Yes sir, 30 days...just email customer service ASAP...unless it has evidence of wear...then you are SOL. Good luck!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> Yes sir, 30 days...just email customer service ASAP...unless it has evidence of wear...then you are SOL. Good luck!


So what do you think? Keep the LE or acqua, bracelet silver bezel?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Tpp3975 said:


> So what do you think? Keep the LE or acqua, bracelet silver bezel?


I love a Doxa LE as much as any collector out there, but unless you are particularly attached to the color or the Titanium build, I think the stainless steel on the bracelet with date for $500 cheaper is definitely the way to go on this release.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> I love a Doxa LE as much as any collector out there, but unless you are particularly attached to the color or the Titanium build, I think the stainless steel on the bracelet with date for $500 cheaper is definitely the way to go on this release.


I’m the titanium is nice for sure but at some report that it’s soft sadly.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The steel is far better than the titanium. More choices and a bracelet for 25% less. 

Strange how Doxa screwed the LE 600T owners.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> The steel is far better than the titanium. More choices and a bracelet for 25% less.
> 
> Strange how Doxa screwed the LE 600T owners.


I’m torn on this. Hate to give up an LE. Titanium is cool. Any chance they will make a titanium bracelet for those who bought the LE? Wishful thinking?


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> I’m torn on this. Hate to give up an LE. Titanium is cool. Any chance they will make a titanium bracelet for those who bought the LE? Wishful thinking?


I highly doubt it.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a problem in the description. Last sentence "Of course, the exclusive ‘DOXA Fish’ symbol is featured as well.' In my dr. Peter Millar voice it's a Jenny fish not a Doxa fish!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

BobMartian said:


> The steel is far better than the titanium. More choices and a bracelet for 25% less.
> 
> *Strange how Doxa screwed the LE 600T owners.*


“Screwed”? Really?


paysdoufs said:


> I’m not sure I understand that sentiment, though… LEs are about exclusity. From that POV, Doxa did fulfill its contract with the T&T (IMHO): titanium, color scheme (with exclusive strap and clasp), no-date, low number.
> 
> LEs are NOT a guarantee that a brand will never-ever release another similar looking watch - if that was your expectation. I even think in the case of the 600T this expectation would have been wildly unrealistic.
> 
> Then again, I hope we’re not simply seeing “investor’s remorse” here


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

laabstract said:


> I highly doubt it.


I wouldn’t bet on it either. From Doxa Marketing’s PoV, their bracelets and rubber straps kind of carry similar value anyway.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> “Screwed”? Really?


Yes. Here is why:

1. The LE delivered less than 30 days ago
2. No bracelet option add in or otherwise.

this won’t get as much attention but there was a huge blow up when seiko did something similar last year with an alpinist. They released a production model with the same dial and bracelet for less money. The number 1 complaint was the closeness in release date. It was generally accepted a production model would come eventually. Here they delayed getting the LEs out to customers and clearly wanted to get the new one out for Xmas. To me, that is somewhat of a slap in the face. That said, I’m not yet convinced whether I prefer the the LE to the new. I may have to order one to see. Or maybe I’ll just enjoy my LE for a while.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Still not sure I get it, though…

So it is mainly about the “exclusivity period” being too short? Not so much about the characteristics of the LE itself? In that case, I think we all just have to remember that specific delays across the entire watch industry are just pretty much “hit & miss” for everyone due to COVID…


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> Still not sure I get it, though…
> 
> So it is mainly about the “exclusivity period” being too short? Not so much about the characteristics of the LE itself? In that case, I think we all just have to remember that specific delays across the entire watch industry are just pretty much “hit & miss” for everyone due to COVID…


More a combination of things, lower price, bracelet option and short time to release. The seiko also released on straps and people were upset the cheaper production model had a bracelet.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

But the LE is an entirely different watch, given that it’s TI and a no date dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> More a combination of things, lower price, bracelet option and short time to release. The seiko also released on straps and people were upset the cheaper production model had a bracelet.


Because people somehow still cling on to the believe that a (cheap) bracelet is a “higher value” item than a good rubber strap; which is wrong, IMHO.

So I don’t know what else to say, but my impression is that your grief is maybe more related to personal perception than objective parameters… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> Because people somehow still cling on to the believe that a (cheap) bracelet is a “higher value” item than a good rubber strap; which is wrong, IMHO.
> 
> So I don’t know what else to say, but my impression is that your grief is maybe more related to personal perception than objective parameters… 🤷‍♂️


Probably right. Although the rubber strap on the LE is thick and not particularly pliable. I actually think it’s my least favorite part of the watch.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> But the LE is an entirely different watch, given that it’s TI and a no date dial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The no date dial is the one thing holding me up on returning. I love me a no date dial. One less thing to deal with in a rotation.


----------



## gatortrout37 (Dec 1, 2021)

I have the Ti LE and absolutely love it. The first thing I did was cut the strap end to streamline the fit. My wrist is 6.75" and it now fits perfectly. You can't feel the folding portion of the clasp at all. The strap is grippy and keeps the watch from moving around even if you wear it slightly loose. I tried a nato and an Erika's Originals and neither were anywhere near as functional and comfortable as the original strap. Hope this helps some folks...


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

gatortrout37 said:


> I have the Ti LE and absolutely love it. The first thing I did was cut the strap end to streamline the fit. My wrist is 6.75" and it now fits perfectly. You can't feel the folding portion of the clasp at all. The strap is grippy and keeps the watch from moving around even if you wear it slightly loose. I tried a nato and an Erika's Originals and neither were anywhere near as functional and comfortable as the original strap. Hope this helps some folks...


I do wonder if the bracelet will fit as well as the strap. The snug fitting in the strap keeps the watch very stable.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

gatortrout37 said:


> I have the Ti LE and absolutely love it. The first thing I did was cut the strap end to streamline the fit. My wrist is 6.75" and it now fits perfectly. You can't feel the folding portion of the clasp at all. The strap is grippy and keeps the watch from moving around even if you wear it slightly loose. I tried a nato and an Erika's Originals and neither were anywhere near as functional and comfortable as the original strap. Hope this helps some folks...


I too actually really like the watch and strap combo, but I am not confident enough to give it the chop.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

laabstract said:


> I too actually really like the watch and strap combo, but I am not confident enough to give it the chop.


Me neither. Plus it would kill resale.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

BobMartian said:


> The steel is far better than the titanium. More choices and a bracelet for 25% less.
> 
> Strange how Doxa screwed the LE 600T owners.


No one sells a Ti for the same or less than SS and modern rubber straps from most brand rival SS bracelets in cost. If these things are “worth” it are subjective of course but if Doxa is screwing over people so are all other watch brands..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcallawa (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm a Ti owner and I'm perfectly satisfied. Granted, I don't do watches with bracelets OR watches with dates, and I also like the uniform bezel / dial color on the T&T version (only available on the Caribbean color with the ceramic bezel in the new lineup), so all the differentiations between the T&T version and the new one line up nicely with my preferences. 

I could see being a little peeved if it went the other way, but I'm fine with how it turned out.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

So I have about 1 day left to decide to return or not. What say you folks? I’m a leaning toward keeping the LE after having a day to think about it. I do like that acqua with silver bezel however.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> So I have about 1 day left to decide to return or not. What say you folks? I’m a leaning toward keeping the LE after having a day to think about it. I do like that acqua with silver bezel however.


I’d keep it. Only 200 copies, one day it will be a rarer bird. And you will always know you had the first iteration.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Batchelor22 said:


> I’d keep it. Only 200 copies, one day it will be a rarer bird. And you will always know you had the first iteration.


This is the way.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

Tpp3975 said:


> So I have about 1 day left to decide to return or not. What say you folks? I’m a leaning toward keeping the LE after having a day to think about it. I do like that acqua with silver bezel however.


How easy would it be to replace if you change you mind later down the road?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

laabstract said:


> How easy would it be to replace if you change you mind later down the road?


Probably will be hard to find one since there are only 200.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Stephen Stills would say "Love the One You're With"


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

What kind of time variation are we seeing? Mine is -13 seconds a day per the Timegrapher


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

laabstract said:


> What kind of time variation are we seeing? Mine is -13 seconds a day per the Timegrapher


That would drive me batty. I'd be regulating it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Every time I slip this on, I am impressed by its light weight and size. My only negative is the height the







lugs sit at, but I am working on trying to get over it.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

ed335d said:


>


That looks AMAZING...so much better than the stock photos on the web site...you may have just lured me away from the Sharkhunter!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

No screw bracelet? Is it pressure pins, don’t see directional arrow on inside of bracelet for pin/collar and no screw heads.


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> No screw bracelet? Is it pressure pins, don’t see directional arrow on inside of bracelet for pin/collar and no screw heads.


Correct, collar in the central link. Don't lose them when you take the pins out!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

ed335d said:


> Correct, collar in the central link. Don't lose them when you take the pins out!


Thanks! Three links out for 7.25”. I like these better than screwed threads, no locktitie.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a 300t as well as the new 600t? 
I’m looking for a comparison of bezel action


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

MadsNilsson said:


> Does anyone have a 300t as well as the new 600t?
> I’m looking for a comparison of bezel action


Pro: the bezel on the 600T feels more positive with less 'play', it offers slightly more resistance when turning
Con: I find it harder to get a hold of, as it's thinner than the 300T bezel and closer to the case


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Doxa shrunk the bezel to compensate for the extra thick caseback. And this 600T homage is still taller than the original.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

ed335d said:


>


Nice.
this 'early 80's look' has definitely something quiet appealing.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

ed335d said:


> Pro: the bezel on the 600T feels more positive with less 'play', it offers slightly more resistance when turning
> Con: I find it harder to get a hold of, as it's thinner than the 300T bezel and closer to the case


What he said. Bezel on 600 is a little harder to grip, but it is also more protected from accidental bumping. Just thinner overall.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I anyone else fairly disappointed to find a pin and collar bracelet? I have micro-brand watches ranging from $285 to $1250 and they ALL use screws. I am not making the claim that it is somehow less secure on the wrist, it just seems like unnecessary cost-cutting...especially when my Sub 200 even has screws at the $900 price point. Hmmm


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ed335d said:


> Pro: the bezel on the 600T feels more positive with less 'play', it offers slightly more resistance when turning
> Con: I find it harder to get a hold of, as it's thinner than the 300T bezel and closer to the case


Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> I anyone else fairly disappointed to find a pin and collar bracelet? I have micro-brand watches ranging from $285 to $1250 and they ALL use screws. I am not making the claim that it is somehow less secure on the wrist, it just seems like unnecessary cost-cutting...especially when my Sub 200 even has screws at the $900 price point. Hmmm


I’m not. I don’t like screws in bracelets at all. I get that they give a sort of premium feeling, but they are cumbersome when sizing and if anything less secure because they tend to “crawl” out. 
I have never been even close to dropping a pin from its place but I have on two occasions dropped screws that where screwed in place. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

I canceled my Professional in lieu of getting a Sharkhunter. When I ordered the Proffesional it said it was shipped the next day (never was and no word from Doxa when it would). Anyone hear anything about shipping of these?


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

SaddleSC said:


> I anyone else fairly disappointed to find a pin and collar bracelet? I have micro-brand watches ranging from $285 to $1250 and they ALL use screws. I am not making the claim that it is somehow less secure on the wrist, it just seems like unnecessary cost-cutting...especially when my Sub 200 even has screws at the $900 price point. Hmmm


Initially disappointed........ We'll see what I think after a month or so but first impressions is what I'm doing here....... I have to say that this pin and collar system is not as bad as the Seiko pin and collar but it's still a downgrade for a $1500 watch. I know it doesn't matter much since once you've sized your watch you don't ever play with the removed links anyway but it's still disappointing. I feel it's weird to trash Doxa so much since I've loved their watches for so many years but the 600T is definitely not in the same league as the 300, 300T and 1500T that I've owned.

Not only is it super weird that they would put a pin and collar bracelet on a $1500 dollar watch but the bracelet seems too thin with sharp edges that seem to have just come out of a tool and dye shop and the clasp is like something you'd get on a $100 Fossil watch. 
On the wrist the dial seems very empty to me without the hash marks that are on the 300T dials and...... I received the watch at 12:00, set it to the second, and at 2:45 it's running 10 seconds slow. Maybe that will fix itself with time but I've never experienced that with a new watch.
It is relatively top heavy but I'm used to that since I have plenty of top heavy watches and I don't mind that but some might. It is comfortable and the squared off case does not seem to sit "too high" on my 7 1/4" wrist. 
It is different than any other watch case I've had. That's why I bought it. Something different. I was expecting the same smooth edges and bracelet as other Doxa but time will tell. Sometimes I get a watch, hate it, and a few weeks later it's my favorite. Maybe I will come to ignore all the negatives I see on first impression.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

SaddleSC said:


> I anyone else fairly disappointed to find a pin and collar bracelet? I have micro-brand watches ranging from $285 to $1250 and they ALL use screws. I am not making the claim that it is somehow less secure on the wrist, it just seems like unnecessary cost-cutting...especially when my Sub 200 even has screws at the $900 price point. Hmmm


I don’t mind it at all. Can’t count all the screws I’ve mangled over the years. Or scratch the bracelet trying to get it out.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> I’m not. I don’t like screws in bracelets at all. I get that they give a sort of premium feeling, but they are cumbersome when sizing and if anything less secure because they tend to “crawl” out.
> I have never been even close to dropping a pin from its place but I have on two occasions dropped screws that where screwed in place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Crazy Cajun said:


> I don’t mind it at all. Can’t count all the screws I’ve mangled over the years. Or scratch the bracelet trying to get it out.


So for you guys that just LOVE pins and collars, are you using a pin pusher tool or a hammer and punch to remove them?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Is anyone else fairly disappointed to find a pin and collar bracelet? I have micro-brand watches ranging from $285 to $1250 and they ALL use screws. I am not making the claim that it is somehow less secure on the wrist, it just seems like unnecessary cost-cutting...especially when my Sub 200 even has screws at the $900 price point. Hmmm


Screwed links aren’t necessarily a sign of quality. I have no clue why this urban myth doesn’t go away…


> So for you guys that just LOVE pins and collars, are you using a pin pusher tool or a hammer and punch to remove them?


The latter for me. And it’s not so much about “LOVE”, but about practicality: no locktite, no weird grooves in the screw-heads (for which no standard screwdriver will fit, but only a watchmaker's), less fear of screws coming loose and ultimately losing the watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

paysdoufs said:


> Screwed links aren’t necessarily a sign of quality. I have no clue why this urban myth doesn’t go away…


I guess that some good myths will stay for a long time.

Personally I prefer bracelets with screw-in links. Reliability wouldn't be a problem with either pins or screws, but if I pay more than $500 for a watch with bracelet, I want screws.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

lvt said:


> I guess that some good myths will stay for a long time.
> 
> Personally I prefer bracelets with screw-in links. Reliability wouldn't be a problem with either pins or screws, but if I pay more than $500 for a watch with bracelet, I want screws.


I agree with you 100%. Pin and collar links just feel dated, cheap, and lazy to me. I have worn watches a lot more expensive than Doxa (and a lot cheaper) all with screw links and I have never "worried about" or had a screw come loose. I check them every couple of weeks when I wash my watches and I have never had an issue in 20 years.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

SaddleSC said:


> So for you guys that just LOVE pins and collars, are you using a pin pusher tool or a hammer and punch to remove them?


Hammer and punch and a wooden vice.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> So for you guys that just LOVE pins and collars, are you using a pin pusher tool or a hammer and punch to remove them?


No need for sarcastic emphasis.

I use a hammer and punch, I did have a pin pusher tool but it was of inferior quality and broke quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

One thing is for sure when I look at the few pictures of the Sub 600 here on the forum: I really Do like the bezel insert look. And Doxa could even extend this kind of bezel to the 'classic tonneau' models (Aubry produced it at the beginning of the 80's, it was my 1st ever Doxa, back at that time when I was still a youg guy). 
And it would be great to be able to get some, as spare parts from Doxa website.
I am also curious to see pictures of the ceramic black model.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

lvt said:


> Personally I prefer bracelets with screw-in links. Reliability wouldn't be a problem with either pins or screws, but if I pay more than $500 for a watch with bracelet, I want screws.


Just curious: So if it’s solely about personal preference (since reliability is apparently not a problem, nor the other points I mentioned) why is it that you guys STILL feel that your preference is more ”luxurious” and hence the “right one”?


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

paysdoufs said:


> Just curious: So if it’s solely about personal preference (since reliability is apparently not a problem, nor the other points I mentioned) why is it that you guys STILL feel that your preference is more ”luxurious” and hence the “right one”?


Screwed links are so easy to adjust. I just hate dealing with push pins, not to mention collars. I haven't encountered collars in a bracelet for 10 years or so - I suspect it was a Seiko that time and I just hated the entire experience.

So for me it's the installation, not reliability, that makes my decision. Personally I wouldn't pay more than $250 for a watch with that setup. Note - I'm not at all saying the Doxa is worth only that, but for me I will only accept that setup in an inexpensive watch. I can live with the hassle if it's 200 bucks or so.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

BSwed said:


> Screwed links are so easy to adjust. I just hate dealing with push pins, not to mention collars. I haven't encountered collars in a bracelet for 10 years or so - I suspect it was a Seiko that time and I just hated the entire experience.
> 
> So for me it's the installation, not reliability, that makes my decision. Personally I wouldn't pay more than $250 for a watch with that setup. Note - I'm not at all saying the Doxa is worth only that, but for me I will only accept that setup in an inexpensive watch. I can live with the hassle if it's 200 bucks or so.


You’ve never had a screw strip when removing/installing it? Talk about a pita.
There is one collar, good sized. Not the tiny collars used by Seiko. 
Three taps from my jeweler hammer and it is out, three taps to put it back in. Easy Peezy. 

Just bought a Tutima and they use a pressure pin, no collar.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my complaints with Doxa has been with the lack of long lasting luminescence on the hands and markers. I was hoping they would fix that with the 600T and they certainly did. I found the luminescence to be quite bright and it lasts throughout the night. It's relatively bright and easy to see the time in the morning darkness which is not possible with my other Doxa watches. Although initially not as bright as the lume on my Seiko MM300, it is equally bright in the early morning darkness after having been charged the night before. I'm impressed.

Now if they want to put that lume on the rest of their offerings, I will not complain!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

SaddleSC said:


> So for you guys that just LOVE pins and collars, are you using a pin pusher tool or a hammer and punch to remove them?



I'm far from a guy that LOVES pins and collars. I had to use a jewelers hammer and punch in order to remove these pins. They were quite solidly seated and it took a lot more force to remove them than any Seiko pin and collar bracelet I've sized.
The only reason I like single screws on bracelets is because they are easier to remove. I'm not convinced that they are more secure or more luxurious or anything like that. I know they probably are more expensive to make and they should be on any watch over $1000 but they just make it easier to use. 
I've never, ever damaged a screw but I have damaged pins and lost collars. I think micro-brands have spoiled me when it comes to bracelets.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> One of my complaints with Doxa has been with the lack of long lasting luminescence on the hands and markers. I was hoping they would fix that with the 600T and they certainly did. I found the luminescence to be quite bright and it lasts throughout the night. It's relatively bright and easy to see the time in the morning darkness which is not possible with my other Doxa watches. Although initially not as bright as the lume on my Seiko MM300, it is equally bright in the early morning darkness after having been charged the night before. I'm impressed.
> 
> Now if they want to put that lume on the rest of their offerings, I will not complain!


That’s good to hear. 

Any chance of a lume shot comparison.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Initial charge........







And half an hour later........The MM300 was not wound. The Doxa was running.








The Doxa is not as bright as the Seiko but it is much brighter than any other Doxa I've tried.


----------



## guitar2tom (Apr 16, 2013)

Would anyone here have a comparison shot of the thickness of the new 600T compared with the 1200T? I have the 1200t and it looks quite thick as well, although really doesn't feel that tall on the wrist. After reading though this thread I'm wondering if I should let that deter me from getting a 600T or not.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

guitar2tom said:


> Would anyone here have a comparison shot of the thickness of the new 600T compared with the 1200T? I have the 1200t and it looks quite thick as well, although really doesn't feel that tall on the wrist. After reading though this thread I'm wondering if I should let that deter me from getting a 600T or not.


I will post some comparison pics later...keep in mind, the overall thickness is not the issue, but where that thickness is located. On the 600T the case back is almost absurdly deep so the watch perches off the wrist in a strange way. The 750T and 1200T have relatively flat case backs so the watch sits closer to the wrist and has better balance IMO.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

guitar2tom said:


> Would anyone here have a comparison shot of the thickness of the new 600T compared with the 1200T? I have the 1200t and it looks quite thick as well, although really doesn't feel that tall on the wrist. After reading though this thread I'm wondering if I should let that deter me from getting a 600T or not.


I don't have a 1200T anymore but I can say that at times this is what it looks like on my 7 1/4" wrist:










But this is what it feels like all the time. I thought I'd have a problem with the weird thickness and lugs but I have no complaint wearing it on a daily basis.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ticktocker said:


> I don't have a 1200T anymore but I can say that at times this is what it looks like on my 7 1/4" wrist:
> View attachment 16296630
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I don’t think it looks off. Looking at my 300t in profile you would think it sits awkward, but it really doesn’t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Yep, pictures tend to exaggerate/exacerbate the look of the watch on the wrist. 
And anyway, I am not absolutely sure that a watch has the obligation to sit as low as possible on the wrist (but of course, some may like or dislike it, depending on personal preferences). The key point is how the watch feels on the your own wrist.


----------



## Deep One (Jan 17, 2021)

ed335d said:


> This works!


Looking good. Miner's your neighbour #172. 

I stumbled upon this thread doing a search as I was having difficulty removing the spring bars with a single tool so have just ordered the pliers version to do this and an awkward Davosa Ternos where the rubber strap has recently been launched. 

At risk of being offensive, I love everything about this watch - primarily the colour and Ti material. I'll get used to the case shape (size is good) as I can't abide tonneau cases.

I have too many watches according to my wife, including some other Ti pieces. IWC Deep One, Pelagos (blue of course), Omega SMP Chrono, Breitling Avenger M1, Helm Vanuatu Ti etc. and none of them have suffered any scratching other than light marks which will hopefully mean added character when I pass these on to my sons.

I'll let them decide if they want to sell any, but I'll just keep adding what I like the looks of. Mainly LEs bought from new. I wouldn't ever consider speculating or flipping - just not in my blood rather than saying its wrong, but just like resale concert tickets, I'd never spend my money that way feeling more comfortable that I'd missed out on something I didn't really need. Fate. 

Although I have a U50, a Ti version in blue would be perfect and along the lines of the blue Ti piece which was larger and had the tonneau case I don't like.

I love the strap on my 600T Pacific and the only reason I'm changing it (for an orange Bonetto Cinturini one to preserve the original for my sons. I tend to do this for every watch I have. It also means they fit on a winder if conventional. 

If any of you who don't like the Pacific strap want to sell at a sensible price then please shout up as it means I can enjoy my own knowing there's a new one waiting for whichever son clicks with this watch.

This was my Christmas present to me, but I've already got birthday and next Christmas sorted as my wife would divorce me if they suddenly appeared... . I've used the excuse "it's an old one on a new strap" too many times now.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

braidn said:


> Good to see Doxa admitting that it is Grade 2. It always miffed me a little that Tudor still doesn't claim what grade the Pelagos is.


I’m disappointed it’s Grade 2 because I’d expect a more scratch-resistant titanium (e.g. Grade 5) at this price. However, I’m delighted Doxa is honest and transparent, unlike Tudor. Inevitably, the Pelagos is merely Grade 2, too.



lilreddivinghood said:


> I find it comfortable and generally a nice watch overall once I put the Titainium Hirsch Bracelet on it.


@lilreddivinghood Please could you tell us which Hirsch bracelet it is?


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

guitar2tom said:


> Would anyone here have a comparison shot of the thickness of the new 600T compared with the 1200T? I have the 1200t and it looks quite thick as well, although really doesn't feel that tall on the wrist. After reading though this thread I'm wondering if I should let that deter me from getting a 600T or not.


In case this helps… I posted one (screen grab from a video) to the other 600T thread:








The Doxa 600T


I find the case back to be so thick that the NATO just exacerbates that issue, so 2-piece straps or bracelet only for me.Probably. It could be a deal breaker for me. I didn't buy the Sub 200 because of this weird 21mm lug width... And now this oversized case back seems to kill the versality of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Having trouble getting the spring bars on this to budge. Using a 7767 - but it seems like the tip is too narrow? Are these bars tight?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> Having trouble getting the spring bars on this to budge. Using a 7767 - but it seems like the tip is too narrow? Are these bars tight?


Never mind


----------



## snapshotgt (Aug 19, 2021)

ed335d said:


> This works!





ed335d said:


> It’s an original Tropic (I’m afraid)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanted to follow up and ask if possible to take a picture of the inside of the tropic strap for strap model number? Much appreciated, I always thought the original tropics were much darker blue (or at least that’s what’s left on on eBay!).


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm afraid there's nothing to distinguish the colour. Sport tropics have 22320 on them (the 20 is the width, a 22mm one has 22322), but this is the same code regardless of colour.

You can see the difference in these two:









Original TROPIC SPORT Brac. - 22mm nachtblau mit Stahl-Schnalle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original TROPIC SPORT Brac. - 22mm nachtblau mit Stahl-Schnalle at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk













Original TROPIC SPORT Brac. - 22mm blau mit Stahl-Schnalle | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original TROPIC SPORT Brac. - 22mm blau mit Stahl-Schnalle at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ed335d (Sep 11, 2012)

snapshotgt said:


> Wanted to follow up and ask if possible to take a picture of the inside of the tropic strap for strap model number? Much appreciated, I always thought the original tropics were much darker blue (or at least that’s what’s left on on eBay!).


Very expensive, but one here:









Blue, vintage, original Tropic Sport 20 mm, nos, Breitling Heuer Rolex Omega | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blue, vintage, original Tropic Sport 20 mm, nos, Breitling Heuer Rolex Omega at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

After trying many many aftermarket options, I believe the OEM rubber works best on the LE. The OEM strap has edges that fit right up against the lugs. All other options seem to leave the sharp edge of the watch exposed and it just looks off to me. Anyone rocking the original OEM blue strap? I know it was soundly criticized originally.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Tpp3975 said:


> After trying many many aftermarket options, I believe the OEM rubber works best on the LE. The OEM strap has edges that fit right up against the lugs. All other options seem to leave the sharp edge of the watch exposed and it just looks off to me. Anyone rocking the original OEM blue strap? I know it was soundly criticized originally.


Perfect summer watch.


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Davida3544 said:


> View attachment 16630947


My wallet begs you to stop posting pics like this.


----------



## pjku79 (Sep 4, 2012)

I still want one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

I've tried this one on the other day in an event! Looks great I may say 😍


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks like San Martin is already doing an “homage” to the new 600T. Not out yet but coming soon, I think. 

I suggested to them that they produce it with a flat (no need for super depth rating on a “fashion” homage) caseback that will fit the Doxa case. Win-win-win for SM, Doxa and us. Put the flat caseback on for desk diving, and reserve the “real” Doxa caseback for the real diving. SMS machining quality actually seems quite good these days, so I think it would work OK.


----------



## LoopR (Dec 7, 2017)

Man, I love the Aquamarine. I think I may have to pick one up with the ceramic bezel! You guys are a bad influence


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

My new arrival


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

twintop said:


> My new arrival
> 
> View attachment 16672550


Nice one. I guess there will be a classic 300/300T/1500 in the next few months


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Guess I'm the oddball as I just love everything about this watch except the bracelet. For me it's sharkmesh or isofrane. The bracelet looks good but it just sits off on my 7.25 inch wrist and as much as I tried to make it work, the watch is a different animal on the iso or mesh and just cinches this beast against the wrist in a different manner. YMMV. To be fair, I haven't the fortitude to roll the dice and try it on OEM rubber - too damn much money imo.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

JIFB said:


> Nice one. I guess there will be a classic 300/300T/1500 in the next few months


There will surely come a Sub300/300T in the future ;-)


----------



## LoopR (Dec 7, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> To be fair, I haven't the fortitude to roll the dice and try it on OEM rubber - too damn much money imo.


I bought my 600T on the rubber. I normally don't do that but I got suckered in by the blue on the Caribbean model lol That said, I am not a huge fan. I like the deployant clasp but the rubber itself is very thick and stiff and I am having a terrible time getting it to break in so that the watch sits on my wrist appropriately. 

Most of the time I wear it on a NATO. I have considered buying the metal bracelet but it's crazy money and it seems not all that great...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Some lume action🔥


----------



## PNM (Jul 11, 2017)

Great looking watch but way too thick in relation to diameter for me personally.


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

PNM said:


> Great looking watch but way too thick in relation to diameter for me personally.


Have you tried one on the wrist? The thickness really isn’t so much of a big deal imho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNM (Jul 11, 2017)

Davida3544 said:


> Have you tried one on the wrist? The thickness really isn’t so much of a big deal imho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I have not. Just based on videos and experience from tall watches, but I’ll try one before ruling it out completely!


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

PNM said:


> Indeed I have not. Just based on videos and experience from tall watches, but I’ll try one before ruling it out completely!


It isn’t a watch that was designed to fit under a shirt cuff. It’s a dive watch and doesn’t pretend to be anything else. Perfect for the summer with shorts and a tee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNM (Jul 11, 2017)

Davida3544 said:


> It isn’t a watch that was designed to fit under a shirt cuff. It’s a dive watch and doesn’t pretend to be anything else. Perfect for the summer with shorts and a tee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not the height in isolation that worries me but rather the height-width ratio. In my experience, watches with even lower ratio than that can become very top-heavy.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Some shots I took during our 2 week Florida vacation...I've been wearing the Sub600T nonstop since I got it 2 months ago...For me, it's just perfect...love the fit and finish of case and bracelet...love how it wears...I have zero issues with it being top heavy or finding the right fit...As a bonus, this one has proven to be very accurate gaining about 5 seconds over an entire week.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

twintop said:


> Some shots I took during our 2 week Florida vacation...I've been wearing the Sub600T nonstop since I got it 2 months ago...For me, it's just perfect...love the fit and finish of case and bracelet...love how it wears...I have zero issues with it being top heavy or finding the right fit...As a bonus, this one has proven to be very accurate gaining about 5 seconds over an entire week.
> 
> View attachment 16804171
> 
> ...


Looks like your vacation have been outstanding  ! And thanks for the very positive feedback regarding how the 600 wears. I like it a lot....


----------



## ProfessorPJ (6 mo ago)

JIFB said:


> Looks like your vacation have been outstanding  ! And thanks for the very positive feedback regarding how the 600 wears. I like it a lot....


Agreed. I really appreciate it as well. I’ve been eyeing the 600 but dragged my feet a little after reading all the initials concerns about size, caseback shape, etc… so it’s great to see it out in the wild. I love that bracelet. 

Now the question is ceramic professional or aquamarine steel…


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Couldn’t resist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Davida3544 said:


> Couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find that the Aqua bezel color matches very well with the black ceramic bezel insert


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Davida3544 said:


> Couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, wear it in the best of health


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## watch.vana (9 mo ago)

Some amazing pics! Wow!


----------



## MPKOpera (Apr 25, 2018)

PNM said:


> Indeed I have not. Just based on videos and experience from tall watches, but I’ll try one before ruling it out completely!


I was able to try the Aquamarine on rubber and Sharkhunter on bracelet at an AD. The rubber is so thick and stiff that it makes the watch feel waaay thicker. To me, felt completely different on the bracelet and wasn’t bad at all. I believe bracelet is only a $50 premium over the rubber so that’s what I’d go with.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

does anyone have any pics of their 600 on nato or marine nationale?

thanks


----------



## ProfessorPJ (6 mo ago)

Dark Overlord said:


> does anyone have any pics of their 600 on nato or marine nationale?
> 
> thanks


Ti LE from an earlier post…


Tpp3975 said:


> Never mind
> View attachment 16356120


----------

